# علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

نبدا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تعريفات
1- علم السموم: (TOXICOLOY)
يعرف بأنه العلم الذي يبحث في ماهية المواد السامة كيميائية كانت أم فيزيائية وفي تأثيرها الضار على الكائن الحي كما يبحث في أصل السم وتحليله وطرحه في الكائن الحي وفي طرق العلاج والتقليل من السمية.
2- السم: (POISON)
يعرف بأنه المادة الكيميائية أو الفيزيائية التي لها القدرة على إلحاق الضرر أو الموت في النظام الحيوي.
3- الترياق: (ANTIDOTE)
يعرف بأنه المادة التي تستعمل للتقليل من آثار السموم الضارة أو وقف مفعولها.
ويستعمل هذا الترياق المكون من 2جزء فحم منشط 1جزء حمض تانيك 1جزء أكسيد المغنسيوم ضد السموم التي تؤثر عن طريق المعدة ويتم استعماله عند ظهور أعراض التسمم بأن يضع المريض معلقتين شاي من هذا الخليط في فيه ويشرب 1.5 كوب من الماء.
4- السمية: (TOXICITY)
تعرف بأنها قدرة السم على إحداث خلل أو ضرر أو تلف في جسم الكائن الحي إنسانا كان أم حيوانا أم نباتا.
5- عملية التسمم : هي إصابة الشخص بالأعراض المرضية التي تسببها السموم وهذه الأعراض إما أن تظهر فجأة ويسمى التسمم في هذه الحالة تسمم حارا وإما أن تظهر تدريجيا وبغير شدة وذلك عقب استخدام كميات صغيرة من السم لمدة طويلة في فترات متباعدة ويسمى التسمم في هذا النوع الأخير تسمم مزمن ويتم تراكم السم في هذا النوع بانحلاله في المواد الدهنية في الجسم أو بتثبيته في الأنسجة الهضمية أو في الكليتين.
6- الجرعة القاتلة: (LETHAL DOSE) هي أقل كمية من السم تكون كافية للقتل (الإنسان أو الحيوان أو النبات).وغالبا يرمز لها بالرمز (LD50) حيث أن (LD50 = X mg ) حيث الرمز X رقم يتغير حسب نوع السم.


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

الباب الأول
السموم
يمكن تقسيم مصادر السموم الى قسمين رئيسين :
أولا: المصادر الطبيعية وأهمها:
1- مصدر حيواني مثل سم الأفاعي والعقارب والحشرات والأسماك والعناكب 
2- مصدر نباتي:
أ?- نباتات راقية مثل الداتورة، الشوكران الخشخاش، الحشيش ونبات الكوكايين والتبغ.
ب?- نباتات دنيئة مثل الطحالب، البكتريا، الفطريات.
3- المعادن: مثل الزئبق، الزرنيخ، الرصاص النحاس، الكوبالت.
4- بعض الإشعاعات الكونية مثل غاز الأوزون.
ثانيا: المصادر الصناعية:
مبيدات الحشرات مثل (D.D.T) هذه المادة متوفرة في الأسواق وهي تستعمل للقتل الفئران والحشرات وتأتي على هيئة بودرة الفوليدول، الغازات السامة مثل حامض الهيدرو سيانيك أول أكسيد الكربون و الإشعاعات الناتجة عن الانفجارات النووية، ومواد البلاستك أو غيرها وفي هذا البحث سوف تقسم السموم الى قسمين فقط لسرعة وسهولة الاستعمال.
القسم الأول : سموم شعبية.
والقسم الثاني: سموم كيميائية مع الإشارة الى أنواع السموم الأخرى إشارات بسيطة موجزة.
عملية امتصاص السموم:
نعنى بالامتصاص تلك الخلطات الحيوية اللازمة لنقل المادة السامة من مكان التعرض للسم الى الجهاز الدوري . ويتم الامتصاص للسموم بواحدة أو أكثر من الطرق التالية:
1- الجلد: (SKIN) 
يتكون الجلد من عدة طبقات من الخلايا ويتميز بمساحة كبيرة تبلغ 18000سم2 في الإنسان البالغ وهو يمثل 10% من وزن الإنسان ويعتبر الجلد غير منفذ لكثير من المواد الكيماوية بما فيها السموم وبخاصة المواد ذات الطبيعة المتأينة أو السائلة كبيرة الوزن الجزئي ولكنه ينفذ بعض الكيماويات والسموم ذات الطبيعة الغازية أو الزيوت الطيارة أو المركبات غير المتأينة أو صغيرة الحجم أو التي تذوب في الدهون مثل مركبات الرسن الفسفورية العضوية (البراثيون) والكلورو فينول ويبين هذا الشكل المقابل الطبقات المختلفة التي تكون الجلد انظر شكل (1).
وتعتبر طبقة البشرة ( EPIDRMIS ) الطبقة الهامة في مرور المواد الكيميائية وهي تحتوى على طبقة الكيراتين ( KERATIN ) وهي مادة شحمية تحد من نفاذ الكيماويات أما طبقة البادئة ( DERMIS ) وطبقة تحت الجلد (SUBCUTANEOUS ) فأنهما تلعبان دورا ثانويا في عملية مرور الكيماويات وتكثر الشفرات الدموية في الطبقة البادئة وتنقل هذه الشفرات الكيماويات بعد مرورها من البشرة الى مناطق أخرى من الجسم ومن الجدير بالذكر ان للجلد القدرة على ...... الكيماويات (إي تحويلها الى مواد أخرى غالبا ما تكون اقل سمية) ويختلف سمك الجلد في الإنسان من منطقة الى أخرى لذا فان سرعة نفاذ الكيماويات سرعة كبيرة اذا ما لامست منطقة الخصية أو المناطق الجنسية أو الجبهة.
ويعتبر جلد باطن الأرجل أقل نفاذية يسبب سمكه في هذه المنطقة كذلك تزداد نفاذية الجلد للمواد الكيماوية في حالات الجروح أو الخدوش أو الالتهابات الجلدية وتساعد بعض المراهم والمواد المذيبة على نفاذ السموم وأشهرها ثنائي مثيل أكسيد الكبريت (DI METHYL SULPHOXIDE (D.M.S.O)) وكذلك زيت الزيتون وغيرهما مما سوف نتعرض له بالشرح والتفصيل في الأبواب القادمة ان شاء الله تعالى.
2- القناة الهضمية ( THE ALIMANTRY CANAL )
يعتبر امتصاص السموم من القناة الهضمية أسهل وأيسر منه في الجلد وبعض المواد و الأدوية والكيماويات ذات الطبيعة الحامضية مثل الأسبرين التي تكون غير متأينة يتم امتصاصها في المعدة بينما البعض الآخر لا يتم ذلك إلا في الأمعاء الدقيقة مثلا الانيلين (C6H5NH2) وكذلك يتأخر تأثيره قليلا وأجمالا فان معظم الكيماويات تمتص في الأمعاء الدقيقة وذلك لكبر مساحتها وغزارة تدفق الدم إليها وخاصة أثناء هضم الغذاء وامتصاصه كما ان درجة حموضة الوسط (PH) لها تأثير واضح على امتصاص الكيماويات ذات الخاصية القاعدية.
وأهم العوامل التي تؤثر على امتصاص الكيماويات في الجهاز الهضمي:
1- درجة تأين المواد الكيماوية( PKa ) وتحسب حسب معادلة أتدرسون وهي كما يلي:
للقواعد:
Pka = PH + LOG (nonionized form)/(ionized form )
للأحماض:
Pka = PH + LOG (ionized form )/( nonionized form )
2- كبر مساحة المعدة و الأمعاء الدقيقة .
3- غزارة تدفق الدم لذلك الجهاز أثناء عملية الهضم والامتصاص لذلك يفضل إعطاء السم عندما يكون المعدة شبه خالية من المواد.
4- حركة الأمعاء.
5- وجود مواد أخرى مثل الغذاء قد تعيق امتصاص السموم.
6- وجود الميكروبات التي قد تساعد على تحلل السموم وامتصاصها.
(3) الجهاز التنفسي: (RESPIRATORY SYSTEM )
السموم التي تلوث الهواء مثل أول أكسيد الكربون والسوائل المتطايرة ذات الجزيئات الصغيرة تدخل بسهولة الى الرئتين وهي تتميز بسعة المساحة إذ أن مساحتها اكبر 50 مرة من مساحة الجلد وتمتاز ايضا برقة أغشية خلاياها لتسهيل عملية تبادل الأكسجين بثاني أكسيد الكربون وكذلك بكثرة تدفق الدم إليها عبر الشعرات الدموي المنتشرة. كل هذه العوامل تساعد على امتصاص السم وانتقاله من الرئتين الى الدورة الدموية.
(4) قد تمتص بعض المواد السامة عبر فتحات الجسم مثل العينين أو الأذنين وهذه السموم يجب أن تكون على صورة غازية أو سائلة متطايرة صغيرة الحجم وتذوب في الدهون.
بعض العوامل الأخرى التي تساعد وتؤثر على توزيع السموم على جسم الإنسان:
1- ارتباط السموم مع بروتينات الدم:
كثير من المواد الكيماوية لها القدرة على الارتباط مع بروتينات الدم مثل النكوتين، د.د.ت. البراثيون وغيرها وهي روابط عكسية خفيفة الارتباط
2- الصفات الكيماوية والفيزيائية للمادة السامة.
3- التروية الدموية (BLOOD PERFUSION ) لأعضاء وانسجة الجسم المختلفة فكلما كانت كمية الدم اكبر كلما كانت كمية السم التي تصل الى العضو اكثر.
4- الاغشية والحواجز الحيوية يوجد في جسم الانسان عدة حواجز مثل الحاجز الذي يغلف الجهاز العصبي المركزي ( BLOOD BRAIN BARRIER ) وهو حاجز دقيق التركيب يحيط بالدماغ ويتكون من عدة طبقات متراصة من الخلايا تجعل من الصعب على العديد من المواد الكيماوية الدخول للمخ ولا تسمح الا بمرور الكيماويات صغيرة الحجم غير المتأينة والتي لا تذوب في الدهون وكذلك يوجد غشاء المشيمة ( PLACENTA ) فلها القدرة على حجب بعض الكيماويات ولكن بصورة أضعف.
5- عملية أيض السموم (TOXINS BIOTRANS FORMATION ) لجسم الكائن الحي القدرة على تغيير الشكل الكيماوي لمعظم المواد السامة وتحويلها الى مواد اخرى أقل سمية ومن مواد تذوب في الدهون الى مواد تذوب في الماء ليسهل التخلص منها عن طريق إخراجها والمسئول عن هذه التحولات الحيوية في جسم الانسان هي أنزيمات تواجد عادة في الكبد وتوجد أيضا في الدم والرئتين والجلد والكليتين والقناة الهضمية ولكنها أقل كمية وفاعلية من التي توجد في الكبد ومن الجدير بالذكر أنه لا يجب ان ينظر الى عمليات أيض السموم بأنها تؤدي دائما الى التقليل من سمية المادة اذ ان هناك حالات تؤدى الى زيادة سمية بعض المواد وأهمها:
1- تحويل المواد العطرية الخاملة متعددة الحلقات الى مواد مسرطنة بواسطة عملية الاكسدة.
2- تحويل بعض المعادن الثقيلة من مركب غير عضوي الى مركب عضوي ينتشر بسهولة في جسم الانسان ويعبر حاجز المخ ويؤثر عليه تأثيرا سيئا كما هو الحال في مادة الزئبق.


بعض آليات فعل السموم
(TOXICODYNAMICS)
تتفاعل المادة السامة مع الكائن الحي وكذلك يتفاعل الكائن الحي مع المادة السامة ونتيجة لهذه التفاعلات تظهر مجموعة اعراض مرضية تسمى بالسمية فمثلا: المعادن الثقيلة يمكن ان تصل الى الكبد والكلي والجهاز الهضمي والدم ولكن من الصعوبة ان تصل الى الدماغ والاعصاب . وكذلك السموم الفسفورية العضوية تعطل عمل الاعصاب وتشلها.
والسمية قد تكون حادة أي أن الاعراض والظواهر تظهر مباشرة بعد التعرض للمادة السامة.
وقد تكون مزمنة (CHRONIC ) أي أن الاعراض والظواهر المرضية تظهر بعد فترة زمنية (LATENCY PERIOD ) من التعرض للمادة السامة مثل السرطان والتشوهات الخلقية وقد يكون تأثير السم دائم كما في السرطان والتشوهات الخلقية أيضا وقد يكون غير دائم كما في الغثيان والصداع وتعتمد شدة السمية على جرعة المادة السامة فكلما زادت مقدار الجرعة كلما زادت شدة السمية .
العلاقة بين الجرعة والسمية: (DOSE RESPONSE RELATIONSHIP )
توجد علاقة بين مقدار جرعة المادة السامة ومدى السمية والمثال التالي يوضح ذلك:
اذا عرضنا 100 حيوان (متجانسة من حيث النوع والجنس والوزن) لكمية غير قاتله من مادة منومة (15 وحدة لكل واحد) نلاحظ ان عددا معينا من الحيوانات يستجيب للمنوم ولنقل 10حيوانات حيث يقال لها مفرطة التفاعل (HYPER RACTIVE ) واذا رفعنا مقدار الجرعة الى 20 أو 30 أو 40 وحدة نجد أن أعداد أكبر من الحيوانات تستجيب للمنوم اما الحيوانات التي لا تستجيب للمنوم بعد الجرعة العالية فتسمى حيوانات ناقصة التفاعل( HYPOREACTIVE )
قياس السمية الحادة (سريعة المفعول): 
تقاس السمية الحادة عادة على الحيوانات مثل الفئران أو الكلاب أو الارانب وقلما تقاس على القرود نظرا لكلفتها ولو وجد القرود فهو أفضل الحيوان لاجراء التجارب. وعند قياس السمية يراعي ما يأتي:
(هذه النقاط مهمة جدا ويجب تطبيقها قبل اعطاء السم على الضحية وذلك لمعرفة فعالية السم الذي عندك).
1- استعمال نوعين على الاقل من الحيوانات مثل الفئران والارانب.
2- اعطاء السم للحيوانات بطريقتين مختلفتين على أن تكون احداهما التي من المحتمل ان تدخل فيها السموم الى الجسم.
3- استعمال عدة تراكيز من المادة الكيماوية حسب سميتها.
4- استخدام مجموعة المراقبة ( CONTRO GROUP ) وهي التي لا تأخذ السم وانما تعطي المادة التي استخدمت في اذابة السم.
5- استعمال من 5- 10 حيوانات للجرعة الواحدة .
6- تسجيل الوفيات التي تحصل بين الحيوانات بالدقة مع ملاحظة العوارض المرضية عليها.
7- بعد التجربة تشرح الحيوانات وتفحص انسجتها.
العوامل التي تؤثر على السمية: (FACTORS AFFICTING TOXICITY )
تتلخص تلك العوامل في عدة أمور:
أولا: عوامل ذات علاقة بالمادة السامة مثل :
1- التركيب الكيميائي والفيزيائي للمادة مثل الوزن والتركيب الجزئي.
2- وجود شوائب مع المادة
3- مقدار ثبات المادة (STABILITY ) لعوامل التخزين والبيئة مثل الحرارة والضوء والرطوبة.
4- مقدار ذوبان المادة بالماء أو بالسوائل العضوية .
ثانيا: عوامل تتعلق بظروف التعرض للسم مثل:
1- مقدار الجرعة المستخدمة وتركيزها.
2- طريقة التعرض للمادة السامة.
3- عدد مرات التعرض.
4- طريقة ادخال السم الى جسم الكائن الحي.
5- وقت التعرض (الساعة، اليوم، الفصل، السنة)
ثالثا: عوامل تتعلق بالكائن الحي مثل:
1- نوع الحيوان وعمره ووزنه وجنسه (ذكر أم أنثى) 
2- وضع الحيوان الصحي والغذائي.
رابعا: عوامل تتعلق ببيئة الكائن الحي مثل:
1- درجة الحرارة والرطوبة النسبية وشدة الاضاءة والفترة الزمنية للتعرض للإضاءة.
2- الضغط الجوي والظروف المحيطة.
تصنيف السموم حسب العضو الذي تؤثر عليه:
بهذه التصنيف تستطيع تعرف عن نوعية السموم أي جهاز في الجسم من خلال الاعراض التي تظهر على الصحة.
1- سموم الجهاز العصبي والتي لها القدرة على الارتباط بانزيم الكولاينز استريز (CHOLINES STERSES ) مثل المبيدات الفسفورية العضوية والكرباماتية وينتج عنها تراكم الاستيل كولين في نهايات الاعصاب مما يؤدي الى ضعف عام وشلل وصعوبة في التنفس قد ينتج عنها اختناق وقد ينشأ عن التسمم مغص معوي شديد مع اسهال وتبول وازدياد افراز البلغم مع انقباض في حدقة العين وعدم القدرة على الكلام وفقدان التوازن والوعي والوفاة في بعض الاحيان وتتم المعالجة بواسطة الاتروبين ( ATROPINE ) أو إعطاء مادة البراليد وكسيم ( 2 . PAM ) ومثل الكيواراري ايضا ( TURBOCURARINE ) ويؤخذ من نبات (CHONDRODERDRON ) وهو سم قاتل حيث يمنع مستقبل الاستيل كولين والمسمى (Tomentosumi ) عن العمل ويؤدي الى الشلل العام وتتبع سموم البوتولينوم وتسمى جرثومتها ( Clostridium Botulinum ) ايضا سموم الجهاز العصبي وهي تعزز بواسطة بكتريا المطيثة الوثيقة حيث تسبب شلل الاعصاب وتمنع افراز مادة الاستيل كولين وسوف يدرس هذا السم بالتفصيل في الابواب القادمة ان شاء الله تعالى حيث يعتبر من اخطر السموم المعروفة.
وتوجد ايضا سموم باتراكوتلسين (Batrachotoxin) وقد استخدم سما للسهام وهو يؤخذ من جلد الضفدع ويزيد هذا السم من مرور ايونات الصوديوم الى داخل الخلية العصبية.
ومن سموم الجهاز العصبي ايضا سم نترودوتكسين (Tetrodotoxin ) ويغلق هذا السم قنوات الصوديوم في الاعصاب ويمنع مرور أيونات الصوديوم ويؤخذ هذا السم من كبد السمك الطازج وجلده والذي يسمى (Puffer fish ) ويضاف الى هذا القسم سموم السيانيدات وغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين والزئبق وأملاحه وغيرها.
سموم الكبد (Liver )
يعتبر الكبد من أكبر اعضاء الجسم وبحكم وظيفته المهمة في عملية الأيض يتعرض لكثير من الضرر واهم الاعراض الناتجة عن تأثير السموم:
1- تشمع الكبد وينتج عن رابع كلوريد الكربون والتتراسيكلين والكلوروفورم وسموم الافلاتوكسين.
2- انسداد القنوات الصفراوية (Cholestasis ).
وينتج عن كلوربرمازين (Chloromazine ) والديازبام (Diazepam ).
3- التهاب الكبد المزمن (Chronic Hepatitis ) وقد ينتج عن الايزونايزد (Isonozide ) والبابافرين (Papaverine ).
4- سرطان الكبد قد ينتج عن الافلاتكسين ب1 والسيكازين (Cycasine ) والسافروتد (Safrol ) وثنائي مثيل بنزا انتراسين (- methyl benzaanthracene )).
سموم الكلي (kidney )


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

الباب الأول
السموم
يمكن تقسيم مصادر السموم الى قسمين رئيسين :
أولا: المصادر الطبيعية وأهمها:
1- مصدر حيواني مثل سم الأفاعي والعقارب والحشرات والأسماك والعناكب 
2- مصدر نباتي:
أ?- نباتات راقية مثل الداتورة، الشوكران الخشخاش، الحشيش ونبات الكوكايين والتبغ.
ب?- نباتات دنيئة مثل الطحالب، البكتريا، الفطريات.
3- المعادن: مثل الزئبق، الزرنيخ، الرصاص النحاس، الكوبالت.
4- بعض الإشعاعات الكونية مثل غاز الأوزون.
ثانيا: المصادر الصناعية:
مبيدات الحشرات مثل (D.D.T) هذه المادة متوفرة في الأسواق وهي تستعمل للقتل الفئران والحشرات وتأتي على هيئة بودرة الفوليدول، الغازات السامة مثل حامض الهيدرو سيانيك أول أكسيد الكربون و الإشعاعات الناتجة عن الانفجارات النووية، ومواد البلاستك أو غيرها وفي هذا البحث سوف تقسم السموم الى قسمين فقط لسرعة وسهولة الاستعمال.
القسم الأول : سموم شعبية.
والقسم الثاني: سموم كيميائية مع الإشارة الى أنواع السموم الأخرى إشارات بسيطة موجزة.
عملية امتصاص السموم:
نعنى بالامتصاص تلك الخلطات الحيوية اللازمة لنقل المادة السامة من مكان التعرض للسم الى الجهاز الدوري . ويتم الامتصاص للسموم بواحدة أو أكثر من الطرق التالية:
1- الجلد: (SKIN) 
يتكون الجلد من عدة طبقات من الخلايا ويتميز بمساحة كبيرة تبلغ 18000سم2 في الإنسان البالغ وهو يمثل 10% من وزن الإنسان ويعتبر الجلد غير منفذ لكثير من المواد الكيماوية بما فيها السموم وبخاصة المواد ذات الطبيعة المتأينة أو السائلة كبيرة الوزن الجزئي ولكنه ينفذ بعض الكيماويات والسموم ذات الطبيعة الغازية أو الزيوت الطيارة أو المركبات غير المتأينة أو صغيرة الحجم أو التي تذوب في الدهون مثل مركبات الرسن الفسفورية العضوية (البراثيون) والكلورو فينول ويبين هذا الشكل المقابل الطبقات المختلفة التي تكون الجلد انظر شكل (1).
وتعتبر طبقة البشرة ( EPIDRMIS ) الطبقة الهامة في مرور المواد الكيميائية وهي تحتوى على طبقة الكيراتين ( KERATIN ) وهي مادة شحمية تحد من نفاذ الكيماويات أما طبقة البادئة ( DERMIS ) وطبقة تحت الجلد (SUBCUTANEOUS ) فأنهما تلعبان دورا ثانويا في عملية مرور الكيماويات وتكثر الشفرات الدموية في الطبقة البادئة وتنقل هذه الشفرات الكيماويات بعد مرورها من البشرة الى مناطق أخرى من الجسم ومن الجدير بالذكر ان للجلد القدرة على ...... الكيماويات (إي تحويلها الى مواد أخرى غالبا ما تكون اقل سمية) ويختلف سمك الجلد في الإنسان من منطقة الى أخرى لذا فان سرعة نفاذ الكيماويات سرعة كبيرة اذا ما لامست منطقة الخصية أو المناطق الجنسية أو الجبهة.
ويعتبر جلد باطن الأرجل أقل نفاذية يسبب سمكه في هذه المنطقة كذلك تزداد نفاذية الجلد للمواد الكيماوية في حالات الجروح أو الخدوش أو الالتهابات الجلدية وتساعد بعض المراهم والمواد المذيبة على نفاذ السموم وأشهرها ثنائي مثيل أكسيد الكبريت (DI METHYL SULPHOXIDE (D.M.S.O)) وكذلك زيت الزيتون وغيرهما مما سوف نتعرض له بالشرح والتفصيل في الأبواب القادمة ان شاء الله تعالى.
2- القناة الهضمية ( THE ALIMANTRY CANAL )
يعتبر امتصاص السموم من القناة الهضمية أسهل وأيسر منه في الجلد وبعض المواد و الأدوية والكيماويات ذات الطبيعة الحامضية مثل الأسبرين التي تكون غير متأينة يتم امتصاصها في المعدة بينما البعض الآخر لا يتم ذلك إلا في الأمعاء الدقيقة مثلا الانيلين (C6H5NH2) وكذلك يتأخر تأثيره قليلا وأجمالا فان معظم الكيماويات تمتص في الأمعاء الدقيقة وذلك لكبر مساحتها وغزارة تدفق الدم إليها وخاصة أثناء هضم الغذاء وامتصاصه كما ان درجة حموضة الوسط (PH) لها تأثير واضح على امتصاص الكيماويات ذات الخاصية القاعدية.
وأهم العوامل التي تؤثر على امتصاص الكيماويات في الجهاز الهضمي:
1- درجة تأين المواد الكيماوية( PKa ) وتحسب حسب معادلة أتدرسون وهي كما يلي:
للقواعد:
Pka = PH + LOG (nonionized form)/(ionized form )
للأحماض:
Pka = PH + LOG (ionized form )/( nonionized form )
2- كبر مساحة المعدة و الأمعاء الدقيقة .
3- غزارة تدفق الدم لذلك الجهاز أثناء عملية الهضم والامتصاص لذلك يفضل إعطاء السم عندما يكون المعدة شبه خالية من المواد.
4- حركة الأمعاء.
5- وجود مواد أخرى مثل الغذاء قد تعيق امتصاص السموم.
6- وجود الميكروبات التي قد تساعد على تحلل السموم وامتصاصها.
(3) الجهاز التنفسي: (RESPIRATORY SYSTEM )
السموم التي تلوث الهواء مثل أول أكسيد الكربون والسوائل المتطايرة ذات الجزيئات الصغيرة تدخل بسهولة الى الرئتين وهي تتميز بسعة المساحة إذ أن مساحتها اكبر 50 مرة من مساحة الجلد وتمتاز ايضا برقة أغشية خلاياها لتسهيل عملية تبادل الأكسجين بثاني أكسيد الكربون وكذلك بكثرة تدفق الدم إليها عبر الشعرات الدموي المنتشرة. كل هذه العوامل تساعد على امتصاص السم وانتقاله من الرئتين الى الدورة الدموية.
(4) قد تمتص بعض المواد السامة عبر فتحات الجسم مثل العينين أو الأذنين وهذه السموم يجب أن تكون على صورة غازية أو سائلة متطايرة صغيرة الحجم وتذوب في الدهون.
بعض العوامل الأخرى التي تساعد وتؤثر على توزيع السموم على جسم الإنسان:
1- ارتباط السموم مع بروتينات الدم:
كثير من المواد الكيماوية لها القدرة على الارتباط مع بروتينات الدم مثل النكوتين، د.د.ت. البراثيون وغيرها وهي روابط عكسية خفيفة الارتباط
2- الصفات الكيماوية والفيزيائية للمادة السامة.
3- التروية الدموية (BLOOD PERFUSION ) لأعضاء وانسجة الجسم المختلفة فكلما كانت كمية الدم اكبر كلما كانت كمية السم التي تصل الى العضو اكثر.
4- الاغشية والحواجز الحيوية يوجد في جسم الانسان عدة حواجز مثل الحاجز الذي يغلف الجهاز العصبي المركزي ( BLOOD BRAIN BARRIER ) وهو حاجز دقيق التركيب يحيط بالدماغ ويتكون من عدة طبقات متراصة من الخلايا تجعل من الصعب على العديد من المواد الكيماوية الدخول للمخ ولا تسمح الا بمرور الكيماويات صغيرة الحجم غير المتأينة والتي لا تذوب في الدهون وكذلك يوجد غشاء المشيمة ( PLACENTA ) فلها القدرة على حجب بعض الكيماويات ولكن بصورة أضعف.
5- عملية أيض السموم (TOXINS BIOTRANS FORMATION ) لجسم الكائن الحي القدرة على تغيير الشكل الكيماوي لمعظم المواد السامة وتحويلها الى مواد اخرى أقل سمية ومن مواد تذوب في الدهون الى مواد تذوب في الماء ليسهل التخلص منها عن طريق إخراجها والمسئول عن هذه التحولات الحيوية في جسم الانسان هي أنزيمات تواجد عادة في الكبد وتوجد أيضا في الدم والرئتين والجلد والكليتين والقناة الهضمية ولكنها أقل كمية وفاعلية من التي توجد في الكبد ومن الجدير بالذكر أنه لا يجب ان ينظر الى عمليات أيض السموم بأنها تؤدي دائما الى التقليل من سمية المادة اذ ان هناك حالات تؤدى الى زيادة سمية بعض المواد وأهمها:
1- تحويل المواد العطرية الخاملة متعددة الحلقات الى مواد مسرطنة بواسطة عملية الاكسدة.
2- تحويل بعض المعادن الثقيلة من مركب غير عضوي الى مركب عضوي ينتشر بسهولة في جسم الانسان ويعبر حاجز المخ ويؤثر عليه تأثيرا سيئا كما هو الحال في مادة الزئبق.


بعض آليات فعل السموم
(TOXICODYNAMICS)
تتفاعل المادة السامة مع الكائن الحي وكذلك يتفاعل الكائن الحي مع المادة السامة ونتيجة لهذه التفاعلات تظهر مجموعة اعراض مرضية تسمى بالسمية فمثلا: المعادن الثقيلة يمكن ان تصل الى الكبد والكلي والجهاز الهضمي والدم ولكن من الصعوبة ان تصل الى الدماغ والاعصاب . وكذلك السموم الفسفورية العضوية تعطل عمل الاعصاب وتشلها.
والسمية قد تكون حادة أي أن الاعراض والظواهر تظهر مباشرة بعد التعرض للمادة السامة.
وقد تكون مزمنة (CHRONIC ) أي أن الاعراض والظواهر المرضية تظهر بعد فترة زمنية (LATENCY PERIOD ) من التعرض للمادة السامة مثل السرطان والتشوهات الخلقية وقد يكون تأثير السم دائم كما في السرطان والتشوهات الخلقية أيضا وقد يكون غير دائم كما في الغثيان والصداع وتعتمد شدة السمية على جرعة المادة السامة فكلما زادت مقدار الجرعة كلما زادت شدة السمية .
العلاقة بين الجرعة والسمية: (DOSE RESPONSE RELATIONSHIP )
توجد علاقة بين مقدار جرعة المادة السامة ومدى السمية والمثال التالي يوضح ذلك:
اذا عرضنا 100 حيوان (متجانسة من حيث النوع والجنس والوزن) لكمية غير قاتله من مادة منومة (15 وحدة لكل واحد) نلاحظ ان عددا معينا من الحيوانات يستجيب للمنوم ولنقل 10حيوانات حيث يقال لها مفرطة التفاعل (HYPER RACTIVE ) واذا رفعنا مقدار الجرعة الى 20 أو 30 أو 40 وحدة نجد أن أعداد أكبر من الحيوانات تستجيب للمنوم اما الحيوانات التي لا تستجيب للمنوم بعد الجرعة العالية فتسمى حيوانات ناقصة التفاعل( HYPOREACTIVE )
قياس السمية الحادة (سريعة المفعول): 
تقاس السمية الحادة عادة على الحيوانات مثل الفئران أو الكلاب أو الارانب وقلما تقاس على القرود نظرا لكلفتها ولو وجد القرود فهو أفضل الحيوان لاجراء التجارب. وعند قياس السمية يراعي ما يأتي:
(هذه النقاط مهمة جدا ويجب تطبيقها قبل اعطاء السم على الضحية وذلك لمعرفة فعالية السم الذي عندك).
1- استعمال نوعين على الاقل من الحيوانات مثل الفئران والارانب.
2- اعطاء السم للحيوانات بطريقتين مختلفتين على أن تكون احداهما التي من المحتمل ان تدخل فيها السموم الى الجسم.
3- استعمال عدة تراكيز من المادة الكيماوية حسب سميتها.
4- استخدام مجموعة المراقبة ( CONTRO GROUP ) وهي التي لا تأخذ السم وانما تعطي المادة التي استخدمت في اذابة السم.
5- استعمال من 5- 10 حيوانات للجرعة الواحدة .
6- تسجيل الوفيات التي تحصل بين الحيوانات بالدقة مع ملاحظة العوارض المرضية عليها.
7- بعد التجربة تشرح الحيوانات وتفحص انسجتها.
العوامل التي تؤثر على السمية: (FACTORS AFFICTING TOXICITY )
تتلخص تلك العوامل في عدة أمور:
أولا: عوامل ذات علاقة بالمادة السامة مثل :
1- التركيب الكيميائي والفيزيائي للمادة مثل الوزن والتركيب الجزئي.
2- وجود شوائب مع المادة
3- مقدار ثبات المادة (STABILITY ) لعوامل التخزين والبيئة مثل الحرارة والضوء والرطوبة.
4- مقدار ذوبان المادة بالماء أو بالسوائل العضوية .
ثانيا: عوامل تتعلق بظروف التعرض للسم مثل:
1- مقدار الجرعة المستخدمة وتركيزها.
2- طريقة التعرض للمادة السامة.
3- عدد مرات التعرض.
4- طريقة ادخال السم الى جسم الكائن الحي.
5- وقت التعرض (الساعة، اليوم، الفصل، السنة)
ثالثا: عوامل تتعلق بالكائن الحي مثل:
1- نوع الحيوان وعمره ووزنه وجنسه (ذكر أم أنثى) 
2- وضع الحيوان الصحي والغذائي.
رابعا: عوامل تتعلق ببيئة الكائن الحي مثل:
1- درجة الحرارة والرطوبة النسبية وشدة الاضاءة والفترة الزمنية للتعرض للإضاءة.
2- الضغط الجوي والظروف المحيطة.
تصنيف السموم حسب العضو الذي تؤثر عليه:
بهذه التصنيف تستطيع تعرف عن نوعية السموم أي جهاز في الجسم من خلال الاعراض التي تظهر على الصحة.
1- سموم الجهاز العصبي والتي لها القدرة على الارتباط بانزيم الكولاينز استريز (CHOLINES STERSES ) مثل المبيدات الفسفورية العضوية والكرباماتية وينتج عنها تراكم الاستيل كولين في نهايات الاعصاب مما يؤدي الى ضعف عام وشلل وصعوبة في التنفس قد ينتج عنها اختناق وقد ينشأ عن التسمم مغص معوي شديد مع اسهال وتبول وازدياد افراز البلغم مع انقباض في حدقة العين وعدم القدرة على الكلام وفقدان التوازن والوعي والوفاة في بعض الاحيان وتتم المعالجة بواسطة الاتروبين ( ATROPINE ) أو إعطاء مادة البراليد وكسيم ( 2 . PAM ) ومثل الكيواراري ايضا ( TURBOCURARINE ) ويؤخذ من نبات (CHONDRODERDRON ) وهو سم قاتل حيث يمنع مستقبل الاستيل كولين والمسمى (Tomentosumi ) عن العمل ويؤدي الى الشلل العام وتتبع سموم البوتولينوم وتسمى جرثومتها ( Clostridium Botulinum ) ايضا سموم الجهاز العصبي وهي تعزز بواسطة بكتريا المطيثة الوثيقة حيث تسبب شلل الاعصاب وتمنع افراز مادة الاستيل كولين وسوف يدرس هذا السم بالتفصيل في الابواب القادمة ان شاء الله تعالى حيث يعتبر من اخطر السموم المعروفة.
وتوجد ايضا سموم باتراكوتلسين (Batrachotoxin) وقد استخدم سما للسهام وهو يؤخذ من جلد الضفدع ويزيد هذا السم من مرور ايونات الصوديوم الى داخل الخلية العصبية.
ومن سموم الجهاز العصبي ايضا سم نترودوتكسين (Tetrodotoxin ) ويغلق هذا السم قنوات الصوديوم في الاعصاب ويمنع مرور أيونات الصوديوم ويؤخذ هذا السم من كبد السمك الطازج وجلده والذي يسمى (Puffer fish ) ويضاف الى هذا القسم سموم السيانيدات وغاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين والزئبق وأملاحه وغيرها.
سموم الكبد (Liver )
يعتبر الكبد من أكبر اعضاء الجسم وبحكم وظيفته المهمة في عملية الأيض يتعرض لكثير من الضرر واهم الاعراض الناتجة عن تأثير السموم:
1- تشمع الكبد وينتج عن رابع كلوريد الكربون والتتراسيكلين والكلوروفورم وسموم الافلاتوكسين.
2- انسداد القنوات الصفراوية (Cholestasis ).
وينتج عن كلوربرمازين (Chloromazine ) والديازبام (Diazepam ).
3- التهاب الكبد المزمن (Chronic Hepatitis ) وقد ينتج عن الايزونايزد (Isonozide ) والبابافرين (Papaverine ).
4- سرطان الكبد قد ينتج عن الافلاتكسين ب1 والسيكازين (Cycasine ) والسافروتد (Safrol ) وثنائي مثيل بنزا انتراسين (- methyl benzaanthracene )).
سموم الكلي (kidney )


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

أمثلة على سموم الكلي:
1- المعادن الثقيلة مثل اليورانيوم، الكادميوم، الرصاص الزئبق.
2- المضادات الحيوية مثل أدوية الامينو جليكوسيدات ( Aminogly cosides ) التي تشمل ستربتومايسين نيومايسين، كانامايسين والجنتامايسن.
3- المسكنات خافضات الحرارة مثل الاسيتامينومين(Acotaminophene ) .
4- مواد أخرى مثل بروموبنزين (Bromobezine ) ، كلوروفورم، رابع كلوريد الكربون ويتحول هذه السموم بعملية الأيض الى مواد شديدة السمية وتسبب تلف خلايا الكلي.
سموم الرئتين ( Lungs)
من المعلوم ان اهم وظيفة للرئتين هي عملية تبادل غاز الاكسجين مع ثاني اكسيد الكربون وهي وسيلة لإخراج الكيماويات الغازية والمتطايرة التي تتولد في الجسم أو تدخل إليه ومن الأمثلة على سموم الرئتين:
1- السموم المتطايرة مثل الكيروسين بعض مبيدات الآفات، البلاستك، المذيبات العطرية، البنزين.
2- الصنوبريات ( Aerosols ) مبيدات الحشرات ومزيلات روائح العرق (Deadorants ) ومواد تصفيف الشعر (Cosmatic spry )
اما أهم الاعراض التي قد تصيب الرئتين نتيجة تعرضها للمواد السامة هي
1- تلف خلايا الرئتين وهي تنتج عن الكيماويات المتطايرة مثل الامونيا، غاز الكلور، الاوزون، اكاسيد النتروجين غاز النوسجين.
2- التليف (Fibrosis ) وينتج عن مادة السليكون (Silicon ) التي تؤدي الى تلف في أغشية اللاسوسومز (Lysosomes ) التي تسمى حقائب الموت لاحتوائها على انزيمات تؤدي الى موت الخلية.
3- التحسس (أو الحساسية) الذي ينتج عن التعرض للغبار وحبوب اللقاح.
4- السرطان الذي ينتج عن دخان السجاير.
سموم العين
ويمكن تقسيم سموم العين الى اقسام حسب الجزء المتأثر منها:
1- سموم القرنية: مثل الاحماض، القواعد، المذيبات العضوية، الصابون، غازات الحرب ومسيلات الدموع.
2- سموم حدقة العين والقزحتين:
مثل المورفين والمبيدات الفسفورية العضوية التي تسبب انقباض في حدقة العين في حين يعمل الاتروبين والهيوسيامين على توسيعها كما تسبب الاحماض والقواعد والبريدين والامونيا وثاني اكسيد الكبريت التهابا في قزحية العين.
3- سموم العدسة : مثل مركبات ثنائي النترو فينول(2,4 Dinitrophenol ) ومركبات الكورتزول والكلوربرومازين وبسلفان (Busulfan ) تؤثر على شفافية العين وقد تسبب الساد (Cataract ) .
4- سموم الشبكية: مثل مركبات كلوروكوين وادوية الفنيوتيازين والاندوميتاسين والاكسجين والميثانول والحشيش (ماريوانا) وثاني اكسيد الكبريت، الثاليوم ومركبات الزرنيخ العضوية خماسية التكافؤ والمهلوسات تؤدي الى تلف الشبكية للعين وهذا يؤدي الى العمى.
سموم الدم (Blood Toxins )
هناك العديد من السموم التي تؤثر على مكونات الدم ومنها:
1- أول اكسيد الكربون وهو يكون كربوكس هيموجلوبين حيث يرتبط مع ذرة الحديد في جزء الهيموجلوبين ويحتل مركزا أو اكثر من مراكز ارتباط الاكسجين الاربعة مما يسبب عوزا في الاكسجين.
2- مركبات النيترات (Nitrate ) والهيدروكسيل أمين:
ولها القدرة على اكسدة هيموجلوبين الدم الى منيهوجلوبين (Methemoglobin) .
3- الاشعة النووية التي تؤثر على مكونات الدم وقد تسبب السرطان.
4- الادوية المستعملة في علاج السرطان مثل: الكيماويات المؤكللة وكذلك مضادات نواتج الايض (Anti ********************bolites ) تسبب نقصا في خلايا الدم المجيبة مثل النتروفيلات (Neutrophils ) والايزو نوفيلات (Eosinophils ) والبيزوفيلات (Basophiles ) ويؤدي هذا الى نقص مناعة الجسم والى زيادة قابليته للاصابة بالاخماج.
5- البنزين والكلورمفينكول (Chloromphenicol ) وفنيل بيوتانزون (Phenylbutazone ) وقد تسبب سرطان الدم.

سموم الجهاز التناسلي
تؤثر العديد من المواد الكيماوية على نشاط الجهاز التناسلي في كل من الذكر والانثى مسببة العقم والتشوهات الخلقية في الاجنة وتسبب السرطان ايضا ومن امثلتها:
1،2 ثنائي البروم، 3- كلوربرويين، التولوين الزيلين، الكارميوم ومثيل الزئبق وكذلك بعض مبيدات الحشرات ومضافات الاغذية


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

السموم الشعبية

وهي سموم سهلة التحضير متوفرة المواد رخيصة التكاليف واكيدة المفعول ومنها:
1- سم اللحوم الفاسدة (بتولانيم).
2- سم بذرة زيت الخروع (الرسين).
3- سم السجائر (النكوتين).
4- سم البطاطس (الكليور- جليكول الاثيلين).
5- سم عش الغراب (موسكرين، اماتين...).

السموم الشعبية:
سم اللحم الفاسدة أو سموم البوتولاينم 
(Botulinum Toxins )

يعد هذا السم من السموم ذات القدرة العالية وهو ينتج من بكتريا تسمى كلوستريديوم بوتولاينم ( Clostridium Botulinum ) حيث تنمو هذه البكتريا على المواد الغذائية المعلبة مثل الفواكه والخضار كالفاصوليا والسبانخ والطماطم والزيتون والجبنة والسمك المدخن واللحوم وهي سموم بروتينية تتكسر بالحرارة لان رفع درجة الحرارة الي 100م ولمدة 10 دقائق يكفي لتحطيم السم ولكنها لا تقضى على انواع البكتريا وهي لا تنمو الا في جو خالي من الاكسجين وسموم البوتولاينم تعتبر من اشد واخطر السموم فتكاُ بالانسان وهي تعتبر اكثر سمية من غازات الاعصاب الف مرة وهي تصنف على أنها من الاسلحة الجرثومية نظرا لأنها ناتجة عن الجراثيم أو البكتريا ولا توجد في الطبيعة الا في التربة (في الوحل أو في اعماق البحار حيث لا يوجد اكسجين) وتعيش في بعض الاحيان في أمعاء الاسماك مثل سمك السلمون وهي تشبه جرثومة مرض الجمرة الخبيثة اذ تشكل تكيسا حولها تستطيع بواسطته الصمود لتغيير البيئة من حولها فيمكنها مثلا مقاومة الماء المغلي لمدة ست ساعات كما أنها تتكاثر في بعض أنواع الفاكة والخضار واللحوم المعلبة اذا كان هناك خطأ في التعليب وعندما يصبح الجو ملائما تتحول تلك الجرثومة من الحالة المتكيسة الى الحالة العادية وتبدأ في النمو والتكاثر في بيئة خالية من الاكسجين ثم تفرز سمومها القاتلة واذا اخذ الغذاء من العلبة بدون تسخين يدخل السم في جسم الانسان أما اذا سخن الطعام المعلب قبل الأكل فتخرب السموم. وسموم هذه الجرثومة انواع عدة اكتشف منها حتى الآن ستة أصناف هي أ، ب، ج، د، هـ، و، والنوعان الاوليان هما أشد انواع السموم الستة فاعلية اذا يكفي 12 ميكرو جرام من صنف (أ) فقط لقتل أي انسان (وكما هو معلوم فأن الميكرو غرام هو واحد من الف من المليغرام) ويكفي ثلاثون مليلتر من هذه السموم لقتل 60 مليون من الناس واذا وضع من 30- 50 مليلتر منها في خزان عشرة ملايين غالون يموت كل من يشرب نصف لتر من ماء الخزان.
وللعلم فأنه ليس هناك علاج فعال لهذا السم بعد ظهور أعراضه وليس للجسم مناعة طبيعية ضده.
الجرعة القاتلة : (12- 28) من المليون من الغرام كافية لقتل أي انسان في مدة تترواح من 3- 6 أيام .
الاعراض: يمكن ان تظهر بعد 2- 4 ساعات من تناول الغذاء الملوث وغالبا ما يتأخر تأثيرها الى 12- 36 ساعة وهي تشمل الغثيان والقئ وشلل العضلات الناتجة عن ارتباط السم بمكان افراز مادة الاستيل كولين في نهايات الاعصاب مما ينتج عنه زوغان البصر واتساع حدقة العين وارتخاء العضلات والصداع الشديد وصعوبة البلع وتهدل الصوت ثم اختفاؤه والتهاب اللسان وارتخاء عضلات الرقبة حتى أن المصاب لا يستطيع رفع رأسه عن الوسادة وترتفع عادة درجة حرارة المريض وعندما تكون الاصابة شديدة فان المصاب يتوفى نتيجة شلل جهاز التنفس وتوقف القلب عن النبض وذلك في خلال 2- 6 ايام من حدوث التسمم وهناك بعض الاعراض الأخرى مثل نزول سوائل من الفم والانف.
خطوات العمل لتحضير السم:
الادوات المطلوبة برطمان حديدي أو زجاجي ذرة مطحونة - قطع من اللحم - روث حصان أو تراب روث بقرة - ماء- كيس أسود اللون.
1- املأ برطمان حديدي أو زجاجي بالذرة المطحونة الى ثلثيه تقريبا.
2- ضع فوق الذرة المطحونة قطع صغيرة من اللحم (حوالي 2ملعقة).
3- ضع فوق اللحم الروث أو التراب (حوالي 1.5 ملعقة).
4- الآن صب الماء فوق الروث أو الرمل حتى يمتلئ البرطمان كله ويصل الماء الى الحافة العليا مع الانتظار قليلا حتى تتأكد ان الماء ملأ كل البرطمان.
5- الآن قم بإغلاق البرطمان جيدا ثم ضعه في مكان دافئ ومظلم لمدة عشرة أيام سوف تلاحظ انتفاخ في غطاء البرطمان وكمية صغيرة من الراسب بني اللون في اعلى البرطمان وتحت غطاءه.
6- هذه الطبقة من الترسيب البني هي السم الناتج (بوتولاينم) البس القفازات وضع الكمامة على وجهك مع شدة الاحتياط.
7- استخدم الملعقة في استخراج هذا السم من البرطمان وضعه في علبة بلاستكية أو زجاجية لحين الاستخدام مع العلم بأن هذه السموم تفسد بعد اثنى عشرة ساعة من تعرضها للهواء كما ذكر سابقا (يمكنك الاحتفاظ لمدة طويلة اذا وضعت في عبوات خالية من الاكسجين).
تجارب ومشاهدات :
1- بعد عشرة أيام ظهرت في البرطمان قطع بنية مثل القهوة على سطح الماء الفوقي وجدران الزجاجة .... ثم اخذت هذه المادة البنية وأذيب جزء بسيط منها حوالي 0.1غم أو أقل في الكحول الاثيلي (حوالي 5 مل) وأخذنا من هذا المحلول 1 مل واعطي حقنة لارنب قوي البنية فمات في مدة (18 )ثمانية عشر ساعة بعد ظهور الاعراض السابقة عليه.
2- في تجربة أخرى تم اذابة 1, جرام من السموم في حوالي 5 مل من ثنائي مثيل اكسيد الكبريت ( DMSO) واعطى منها 1مل حقنة لارنب فمات بعد 24 ساعة وبعد أن ظهرت عليه الاعراض ايضا.
3- في هذه التجربة تم اعطاء أرنب متوسط البنية 1مل من ماء البرطمان فقط عن طريق الحقنة فمات بعد (اثنى عشرة ساعة) بعد ظهور الاعراض.
4- تم المسح على رقبة أرنب (من الخلف) بواسطة السم الذائب في (DMSO) فمات بعد 42 ساعة بعد ظهور الاعراض.
ملاحظات مهمة:
1- عند نشر هذه السموم على شكل رذاذ ليدخل الجسم عن طريق الاستنشاق تصبح فاعليتها أشد الف مرة من أي طريقة أخرى للاستخدام.
2- هذه السموم قابلة للحفظ مدة طويلة في أوعية خالية من الاكسجين وهي اكثر الاسلحة قابلية للسيطرة واذا قامت حرب بيولوجية لا قدر الله فمن المحتمل ان تكون هذه السموم أول الاسلحة المستخدمة فيها.
سم بذرة زيت الخروع 
(Ricin )

يعد سم الرسين من السموم الشعبية لان شجر الخروع منتشر في كل مكان من العالم ولا توجد عليه أية شبهة حيث أن بذور زيت الخروع تستخدم لاستخلاص زيت الخروع (Castoroil ) الذي يباع في الصيدليات كدواء ضد ديدان البطن.
ونباتات بذور الخروع تعد من النباتات الراقية التي تسبب التهابات متأخرة في المعدة والامعاء ان بذرة واحدة من بذور زيت الخروع قد تسبب التسمم حيث تحتوى على 1ملغم من مادة الريسين.
الجرعة القاتلة: 035,غم من النقي من السم وتتوفر هذه الجرعة في (3- 6) بذرة للاطفال فقط حيث أن مقاومة الاطفال ضعيفة بينما تتوفر فعلا للكبار في حوالي 20 بذرة ويموت المصاب في مدة أقصاها (4) أيام.
الاعراض: قد تظهر اعراض التسمم مبكرة أو متأخرة غثيان وقيء وآلام معوية شديدة وعطش شديد ثم اسهال حاد قد يكون مصحوبا بالدم يصحب ذلك الم وحرقان في الحلق واذا كانت الجرعة عالية فأن اعراضا اخرى تظهر مثل ضعف النبض وجفاف الفم واختلاجات واغماء وفقدان الوزن وهبوط في ضغط الدم وتوقف الجهاز الدوري ثم الوفاة.
طريقة الاستخلاص للسم:
1- احضر وزن معين من بذور الخروع وذلك بعد التخلص من غلافي البذور أما عن طريق كسر الاغلفة وتخليص البذور منها أو اذا كانت كمية البذور كبيرة فتوضع في ماء مضاف إليه هيدروكسد الصوديوم بهذه النسب 50غم بذور الخروع 280 مل من الماء الى ملعقتين من الصودا الكاوية.
2- ضع البذور بعد تخليصها من القشور في خلاط أو مطحنة مع أربعة أمثال وزنها من الاستون واطحنها جيدا.
3- صب الخارج من الخلاط أو المطحنة في كأس أو علبة بلاستكية وغطه جيدا لمدة 72 ساعة.
4- بعد مرور 72 ساعة رشح الخليط والبس قفاز طبي واعصر العجينة المتبقية لإخراج اكبر كمية من الاستون المحتوى على المواد الغير السامة.
5- أضف كمية جديدة من الاستون تعادل أربعة أمثال وزن العجينة في كأس أو علبة مع التغطية من جديد لمدة 72ساعة.
6- بعد مرور 72 ساعة يمكنك ترشيح العجينة للحصول على السم النقي بعد عملية التجفيف (يمكن استخدام السم المذاب في الاسيتون ايضا في عملية القتل بسم الرسين)
تجارب ومشاهدات :
1. تم وضع 1غم من الرسين في 20مل من (DMSO ) مع التقليب حتى الذوبان ثم حقن أرنب بحوالي 3مل من المحلول فمات بعد 24 ساعة.
2. تم إعطاء 1.7 مل من الرسين الذائب في الاستون فمات بعد 16.5 ساعة.
3. تم إعطاء أرنب ضعيف البنية 1مل من الرسين الذائب في الاستون عن طريق الفم فظهرت عليه اعراض ضيق التنفس عقب الاعطاء ثم حصلت له بعض التشنجات ومات بعد أقل من أربع ساعات مع ملاحظة سقوط سائل رغوي من فمه طوال فترة ما قبل الموت.
4. تم اعطاء أرنب 2مل من السم المذاب في الأستون (يلاحظ أن الارنب صغير السن ضعيف البنية) بعد الاذابة الثانية وقبل الترشيح مات الارنب في أقل من دقيقتين. 
ملاحظة: يلاحظ ان فترة قبل الموت تكون الحركة شبه عادية الا انه يمتنع عن الطعام وتنزل بعض السوائل من الفم.
ملاحظة: عند استخدام جرعات مضاعفة من هذا السم يصبح تأثيره سريع المفعول.
استخلاص سم النكوتين من التبغ
(وهو من السموم القلوية)
يعد النكوتين من أهم مكونات التبغ وتحتوي السيجارة الواحدة ذات الفلتر ما بين 20- 30 ملغم منه وللنكوتين تأثير معقد نسبيا فله تأثير محفز وأخر مثبط فهو يزيد أحيانا من عدد ضربات القلب وهذا يزيد النتاج القلبي وتزداد الحاجة الى كمية اضافية من الاكسجين وتقل مقاومة أوعية القلب تبعا لذلك وبعدها تتصلب الشرايين ويرتفع الضغط الدموي وتزداد لزوجة الصفائح الدموية لزيادة الحوامض الدهنية في الدم مما يؤدي الى الاصابة بالجلطة كما يزيد النكوتين من مستوى الكرتيزون (Cartisone ) في الدم ويحفز مراكز القيء في الدماغ وتزداد حركة الامعاء نتيجة لذلك مما يؤدي الى الاسهال.
معظم النيكوتين الموجود في الاسواق يباع على صورة كبريتات النيكوتين التي تحتوى على 40% نيكوتين ويتم الحصول عليها بمعاملة النيكوتين بحامض الكبريت (71) لتكوين كبريتات النيكوتين غير المتطايرة حيث أن النيكوتين شديد التطاير والصيغة الجزيئية لكبريتات النيكوتين [(C10 H14 N2 )H2SO4] وهذه بعض طرق استخراج النيكوتين
يمكن استخراج النيكوتين من أوراق نبات التبغ بنقعها في الماء البارد ثم تركيز الناتج ويمكن الحصول على النيكوتين النقي من المحلول باضافة قاعدة ثم التقطير. ويمكن تحضير النيكوتين النقي من اوراق التبغ والاستخلاص بواسطة الايثر والايثرالبترولي.
الجرعة القاتلة من النكوتين: 
وهو يعتبر من المواد شديدة السمية اذ تبلغ الجرعة القاتلة منه حوالي 60ملغم حيث تحدث الوفاة خلال دقائق معدودة من تناولها.
طريقة استخلاص السم:
الادوات المطلوبة : خمسة سجائر على الاقل كأس - ورق ألمنيوم أو غطاء محكم للكأس - كحول أيزوبرويلي (Isoproyl alcohol ) (وهو يستخدم كمذيب ويسمى الكحول المطاطي وهو سائل ليس له لون و تركيبه [(CH3)2 CHOH ] درجة غليانه 82 م ويحضر من هدرجة البروبلين وهو يستخدم كمثبت في اذابة الزيوت وفي تجفيف دهانات الطلاء الكهربائي في عمليات التدليك والمساح ) ، موقد كهربائي ورق ترشيح


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

خطوات العمل:
1- اجمع حشو السجائر الداخلية ثم ضعها في الخلاط حتى تتقطع الى قطع صغيرة (أو قطعها بيدك بعد لبس القفاز).
2- إجمع هذا الحشو في كأس زجاجي مغطى بورق ألمنيوم بعد أن تغمره بواسطة الكحول الايزوبروبيلي.
3- سخن الآن واتركه ليغلى مع الحرص والحيطة حتى لا يشتعل (اذا اشتعل غطه بسرعة حتى ينطفئ) وكلما نقص الكحول ضع بدلا منه واستمر في الغليان لمدة ساعة (لابد من ترشيح السائل المتبقي من التبغ).
4- وبعد الغليان هذه الكمية المتبقية من الكحول تحتوي على سم النكوتين يمكنك استخدامه هكذا ذائبا في الكحول أو تركه في طبق أو كأس حتى يتبخر منه الكحول ويتبقى النكوتين النقي (الذي تبقى بعد اجراء التجربة مادة زيتية اللون والشكل يميل الى البني).
5- يمكن تنقية السم بإضافة الكحول الى النكوتين وترشيحه ثم تبخيره مرة اخرى والذي يتبقى هو السم النقي.
تجارب ومشاهدات:
1- تم إعطاء 5مل من النكوتين المذاب في الكحول الايزوبروبيلي الى أرنب متوسط البنية عن طريق الفم فمات في خلال دقيقة (تسمم حاد).
2- تم اعطاء 8مل من النكوتين المذاب في الكحول (لكنه قليل التركيز اذ لم يغلى لمدة ساعة) الى أرنب قوي البنية بعد 8 دقائق احمرت أذنه وفمه وعينيه وبعد 11 دقيقة بدأ يتنفس بصوت (حشرجة) وبعد 20 دقيقة فقد توازنه وبعد حوالي ساعة و45 دقيقة مات.
3- تم استخلاص سم النكوتين من 10 سجائر ثم أعطيت لمسة لأرنب خلف رقبته فأصبح ثقيل الحركة وبعد 11 ساعة سقط على الارض بعد مقاومة شديدة وبعدها بحوالي 10 دقائق اخذ يرفس بشدة وأصابه العمي ثم مات.

معلومات عامة عن التبغ والتدخين:
- أول انتشار عادة التدخين في كوبا ثم انتشرت الى البرتقال وتعتبر نباتات نيكوتيناتوباكم ( Nicotina tobacum ) ونيكوتتيناراستيكا (Nicotina rustica ) ومواطنها الاصلي أمريكا الجنوبية والشمالية المصدر الرئيسي للتبغ.
- هناك وسيلة لانتحار الفقراء بتناول كمية من النكوتين المتوفر في الاسواق على شكل مبيد حشري أو بمضغ أوراق التبغ.
وتتضمن اعراض التسمم الحاد بالنكوتين الاعراض الآتية:
تخرشات في الفم والمعدة وزيادة اللعاب والاسهال الحاد ثم الغثيان وخروج العرق البارد والصداع والاختلال في الرؤية والسمع وتزداد سرعة التنفس ويرتفع ضغط الدم وتضيق حدقة العين ثم تتوسع وهذه الاعراض يعقبها الاختلاج ثم الموت نتيجة لتوقف التنفس بتوقف عضلات التنفس عن العمل أما مراكز التنفس في الدماغ فيحتاج الى كمية اكبر من تلك التي تكفي لشل عضلات التنفس.
علاج التسمم الحاد:
يغسل المعدة بمحلول برمنجنات البوتاسيوم تركيز (1: 1000) لازالة النكوتين من المعدة.
أمراض التدخين أو التسمم المزمن: يسبب النكوتين امراض القلب الناتجة عن تصلب الشرايين وشلل حركة الاهداب في القناة التنفسية فتصبح غير قادرة على طرد السموم والبلغم وأول اكسيد الكربون من الغازات الناتجة عن التدخين فيتحد مع هيموجلوبين مما يجعله غير قادر على حمل الاكسجين للدم فيسبب عوز الاكسجين في الانسجة الهامة مثل القلب والدماغ والجنين في حالة الأم الحامل وكذلك اكسيد النتروجين والفورمالدهايد وغيرها من نواتج التدخين لها تأثيرات مسرطنة على الرئة والمريء ويسبب أيضا التهاب القصبات المزمن (Chronic bronchitis ) وقد ثبت علميا ان الاشخاص غير المدخنين عند استنشاق دخان التبغ يصابوا بالمشاكل الصحية التي غالبا ما تصيب المدخنين أنفسهم.

استخلاص سم جليكول الاثيلين من البطاطس
(Ethylene glycol )
يمكن استخلاص سم جليكول الاثيلين من براعم البطاطس الخضراء أو الفاسدة ويتبع هذا السم سموم الكليود (Alqaloid ) مثل النكوتين.
طريقة استخلاص السم والادوات المطلوبة
تستعمل نفس الادوات ونفس الطريقة السابقة في استخلاص سم النكوتين من السجائر مع استبدال حشو السجائر (التبغ) ببراعم البطاطس الخضراء أو الفاسدة.

تجارب ومشاهدات :
بعد الغليان لمدة ساعة ثم الترشيح للسائل المتبقي:
1- تم تجربة سم جليكول الاثيلين الذائب في الكحول الايزوبروبيلي على أرنب قوي البنية باعطائه جرعة حوالي 5مل من السم مع الكحول عن طريق الفم صرخ وارتخت عضلاته ثم تشنج ومات في خلال دقيقة وعشرة ثوان.
ملاحظة: (تم تسخين البراعم في الكحول لمدة 40 دقيقة فقط).
2- تم تجربة 3مل من السم المذاب في الكحول على ارنب عن طريق الحقن وقع بعد ثلاثة دقائق ولم يستطع الحركة ومات في خلال ساعة.
ملاحظة: لاحظنا أن قوة مفعول هذا السم ترجع الى نوعية البراعم وكميتها الذائبة في الكحول ومدة الغليان وقد وجد انه كلما كانت البراعم خضراء وقد أخذت من بطاطس يميل لونها الى اللون الاخضر وهي غير فاسدة كلما كانت أقوى مفعولا واسرع قتلا وكذلك اذا كانت البطاطس عفنه غير أنها أقل مفعولا.

ملاحظة :يمكن ان تكون المادة الموجودة في براعم البطاطس الخضراء او العفنة هي مادة سولاتين (Solatene ) وهي مادة قلوية سامة . 
سموم الفقع
(سموم عش الغراب)
(poisonous mashrom) 
عش الغراب أو الفقع نبات قطري شائع وجوده ومعلوم لدى الناس جميعا وهو يؤكل وطعمه لذيذ ويباع ايضا في معلبات الا أنه توجد منه انواع تقدر بحوالي 5% من الانواع التي تنمو بريا تكون سامة وهي تتميز بأنها تكون بيضاء اللون وعليها بقع سوداء أو العكس أو حمراء وعليها بقع بيضاء أو العكس ولها عدة اشكال كما أن هذه الانواع السامة يكثر وجودها في الاماكن العفنة والمقابر والمزابل وخاصة اماكن تبول الحيوانات وخاصة الكلاب.
الجرعة القاتلة: 1- 2 من أي نوع من الأنواع الآتية:
فقع الموسكرين (Muscarine )
يحتوي فقع امانيتاماسكريا ( Amnita Muscaria ) على مادة الموسكرين بنسبة 003,% وكذلك تحتوي انواع الفقع اينوسيبي ( Inocybe ) وكليتوسيبي ( Clytocybe ) على نسبة اعلى من الموسكرين وهذه المادة لا تتأثر بالطبخ ويحدث التسمم بها بعد 30- 60 دقيقة من تناول الفطر أما اعراض التسمم فهي سيولة اللعاب - التعرق- الغثيان القيء - الصداع - زوغان البصر - مغص معوي اسهال ضيق القصبات الهوائية انخفاض ضربات القلب انخفاض ضغط الدم ثم الاغماء أما العلاج فيكون بإعطاء المريض 2ملغم أتروبين.
2- الفقع الذي يحتوي على سموم الاماتين ( Amatoxins )
هناك نوعان من هذه السموم وهي الفا و بيتا امانيتين ( Alpha and Beta amantin ) وتوجد هذه السموم في الفطريات مثل أمانيتا فيرنا ( Amanita verna ) وأمانيتا فيروزا ( Amanit Virsos ) وامانيتا فالويدز ( Amanita Phalloids ) والسموم تكون على شكل حلقة مكونة من ثمانية احماض أمينة وهي تثبط مناعة الرسول رنا ( Massenger RNA ) مما يؤدي الى موت الخلايا وخاصة خلايا بطانة الجهاز الهضمي والكبد والكلي (الرسول رنا مركب يصنع في نواة الخلية ليمدها بالبروتينات اللازمة) وعادة ما تظهر أعراض التسمم متأخرة وهي تشمل اسهال ومغص معوي وقد تحدث الوفاة بعد 4- 7 أيام نتيجة القصور الوظيفي للكبد والكلي وللعلاج يعطى دواء حامض الثيواستك ( Thioiactio ) وهناك انواع أخرى من الفقع تظهر اعراضها بد حوالي من 6- 8 ساعات من تناولها على شكل الآم في العدة مع غثيان وقيء ثم تختفي بعد ساعتين ويشعر المريض أنه جيد ومنتعش وبعد يومين الى ثلاثة ايام يشعر المريض بنفس الاعراض ولكن بشدة ويموت.
وهناك أنواع أخرى أقل أهمية من التي ذكرت وهي بسيلوسيبين ( P. cilocybn ) وهي مادة مهلوسة وتظهر أعراضها بعد ساعتين من تناولها على شكل هلوسة وارتفاع في درجة الحرارة وفقدان الوعي مع اختلاجات وهناك نوع أخر هو موسيمول ( Muscimole ) وتظهر اعراضه بعد 20- 50 دقيقة من تناوله على شكل نعاس واختلاجات.


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

هن تكلم عن سموم الشم قصدي الغازات السامةبعدين هقولكم مين ابن هبلة اللي اخترع استخدام الغازات السامة في الحروب بس اول ناس استخدموها الالمان في الحرب العالمية الاولي اثناء حرب الخنادق في فرنسا
بعض الغازات السامة
ويشتمل هذا الباب على بعض الغازات السامة سهلة التحضير وسريعة المفعول مثل:
1- غاز كلوريد السيانوجين ( CN Cl )
2- غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين ( H2S )
3- غاز الكلور (CL2 )
4- غاز الخردل ( CS4 H8 Cl2 ) 
5- غاز الارسيف (AS H3 )
6- غاز الفوسفين (PH3)
7- غاز الفوسجين ( Cl2 CO )
8- غاز أول اكسيد الكربون ( CO )
9- غاز سيانيد الهيدروجين ( HCN )
10- غازات الاعصاب 
الشروط الواجب توفرها في الغازات السامة.
لابد من توفر بعض الشروط في الغازات السامة لتصبح قابلة للاستعمال في الحرب وهي كالتالي:
1- يمكن تركيبه من المواد الابتدائية المتوفرة في البلاد ويكون سهل الاستعمال والتحويل الى سائل تسهيلا لنقله من المعامل الى الميدان
2- ان لا يتأثر الغاز بالمعادن فيفسد ويفقد تأثيره وخاصة اذا ملئت الخزانات أو القنابل المعدنية به.
ان تكون كثافته اكبر من كثافة الهواء ليبقى على سطح الارض لفترة ويتنفس منه العدو ويحيط به.
... اذا كان الغاز اقل ثقلا من الهواء فأنه يتصاعد بسرعة ولا يكون له التأثير المطلوب الا في الاماكن المغلقة.
- ان يكون عديم اللون والرائحة ولا يخفى ان كثير من الغازات لا تخلو من لون أو رائحة.
- ان لا يفسد الغاز من الحرارة الشديدة الناتجة عن انفجار القنابل الملئى به.
- ان لا يفسد بسهولة بالماء حتى لا يفسد من المطر ورطوبة الجو.
- ان لا يتفاعل بسهولة مع غيره من المواد حتى لا يمكن فصله بسهولة باستخدام الاقنعة الواقية من قبل العدو.
- ان يكون سما شديد الفاعلية لتتم الفائدة المطلوبة منه بكمية قليلة.
- ان يكون ثابتا فلا يفسد ويفقد تأثيره بالتخزين الطويل.

اولا: غاز كلوريد السيانوجين
( Cyanogene Chloride )




خواصه: يسمى هذا الغاز مخترق الاقنعة حيث أنه يتسرب الى الوجه بالرغم من ارتداء القناع الواقي ويسبب به تهيجا شديدا مما يضطر الجندي الى خلع القناع من الالم. درجة غليانه 13*م وله قابلية ضعيفة للذوبان في الماء وقد وجد ان معظم المعادن تتآكل في وجود غاز كلوريد السيانوجين.
الوقاية: يمكن التخلص من سمية هذا الغاز بتشريب مصفاة القناع الواقي مع البيريدين أو الهيدروكسيدات القلوية أو الامونيا حيث ان لها القدرة على التقاطه والاتحاد به وتكوين املاح غير سامة.
تحضيره: يمكن تحضيره بامرار غاز الكلور على حمض الهيدروسيانيك (يمكن تحضير حمض الهيدرو سيانيك بتفاعل غاز سيانيد الهيدروجين مع حمض الهيدروكلوريك).


غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين
( Hydrogen Sulfide - H2S )

خواصه: غاز سام جدا يقارب حمض سيانيد الهيدروجين في سرعته وسميه وشدته وهو بلا لون وغير مشتعل وأثقل من الهواء ويمكن التعرف عليه بسهولة من رائحته المميزة التي تشبه رائحة البيض الفاسدة ومن الممكن اكتشاف وجوده حتى على تراكيز منخفض.
(1- جزء بالمليون 1 part per million) الا أن التعرض لتراكيز منخفضة منه يؤدي الى تبلد حاسة الشم مما يجعل الاعتماد على هذه الحساسة لاكتشاف الغاز في الظروف الطارئة غير عملي.
ان غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين غاز مخرش وبالتالي لا يمكن استنشاقه الا أنه يستطيع ان يسبب تسمما داخليا وهو يدعى بغاز المجاري ( sewer gas ) ويوجد في مصافي البترول والانفاق والمناجم يسبب هذا الغاز عوز الاكسجين وتلف لخلايا الجهاز العصبي المركزي نتيجة لتأثيره المباشر ولا توجد هناك تغيرات باثولوجية مميزة عند الوفاة المفاجئة من التسمم أما في حالة تأخر الوفاة لمدة 24- 48 ساعة يلاحظ وجود وذمة واحتقان في الرئة.
الاعراض: عند التسمم الحاد وبعد التعرض لتركيز يزيد عن 50 جزءا بالمليون تظهر الاعراض بالتدريج وتبدأ بالتهاب مؤلم للقرنية ورؤية هالة حول الاضواء وصداع وأرق وغثيان وجفاف في الحلق واسهال ودوخة وعدم اتزان ووذمة رئوية.
هذا وان التعرض لمستويات فوق 500 جزء بالمليون من الغاز يؤدي الى فقدان الوعي فورا وتثبيطا لتنفس والوفاة خلال 30- 60 دقيقة.
عند التسمم المزمن يسبب التعرض لمدة طويلة لكبريتيد الهيدروجين انخفاضا في ضغط الدم وغثيانا وفقدان للشهية والوزن واختلالا في الاتزان والتهابا في القرنية وسعالا مزمنا.
العلاج:
أ- الاجراءات الطارئة:
1- ابعاد المصاب عن التعرض.
2- اجراء تنفس صناعي.
ب_ الترياق يمكن استعمال اميل النترات أو نيترات الصوديوم لتكوين سلفثيموجلوبين ( Sulmethemglobin ) مما يؤدي الى ازالة الكبريتيد من الانسجة وقد اقترح البيريدوكسن ( Pyridoxine ) أو اليوريا باعتبارها مواد مستقبلة للكبريتيد.
تحضير غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين: يمكن تحضيره بتفاعل حمض الهيدروكلوريك المخفف على كبريتيد الحديدوز أو بتفاعل حمض الكبريتيك المركز على كبريتيد الصوديوم أو الامونيوم.
أ- تحضير غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين بتفاعل حمض الهيدرو كلوريك مع كبريتيد الحديدوز.
1- ضع 20غم من كبريتيد الحديدوز في المطحنة الخزفية واطحنهم جيدا.
2- ضع عليهم 40 مل من حامض الهيدروكلوريك المخفف (بنسبة 1 : 3 ماء ) داخل حيز مغلق مع الارنب المستخدم للتجربة وهذه معادلة التفاعل:
FeS FeCL2 +® + 2 HCL H2S­
ب- تحضير غاز كبريتيك الهيدروجين بتفاعل حمض الكبريتيك المركز مع كبريتيد الصوديوم أو الامونيوم.
1- ضع حوالي 8غم من كبريتيد الصوديوم 1و حوالي 6مل من كبريتيد الامونيوم في بوتقة خزفية.
2- ضع عليهم حوالي 10 غم من حمض الكبريتيك المركز داخل حيز مغلق مع أرنب التجربة.
المعادلات:
Na S + H2SO4 Na2SO4 + H2S­®
(NH4)2 S + (NH4)2 SO4 + H2S­®H2SO4


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

المشاهدات : 
في كل التجارب السابقة وعقب وضع الحمض يتصاعد غاز كبريتيد الهيدروجين القاتل يتحرك الارنب بسرعة لمحاولة الفرار لكنه لا يستطيع ويتشنج ويموت في أقل من نصف دقيقة.
غاز الكلور
CHLORINE-CL2
خواصه: غاز أصفر مخضر اللون ذو رائحة نفاذة كثافته 2.47غم/سم2 أي أنه أثقل من الهواء مرتين ونصف وينحل بالماء بسهولة ليكون حمض الهيدرو كلوريا ( HCL ) ويمكن اسالته عن طريق تخفيض درجة حرارته الى 20- 30م تحت الصفر وبذلك يسهل خزنه والتعامل معه (لابد من عملية الضغط عليه بقوة 6- 8 ضغوط جوية).
نظرية عمله: يعتبر غاز الكلور من الغازات التي تخرب المجاري الهوائية لعملية التنفس وهو يؤدي ايضا الى تهتك أغشية الشعب الهوائية ويملأ الرئتين بكمية من السوائل التي تسبب إنسداد قنوات التنفس .
ملاحظة: لا يجوز لك التعرض لغاز الكلور وملابسك مبتلة وقاية لك من تأثير حمض الهيدروكلوريك الكاوي عند اتحاد الغاز مع الماء على ملابسك ومن المعلوم ايضا ان غاز الكلور يؤثر على النباتات ويحول لونها الاخضر الى اللون الاصفر ويتلف أوراقها وله تأثير ايضا على المعادن لذلك يجب تنظيف السلاح والازرار المعدنية بعد التعرض لهذا الغاز لكن عند اسالته كما سبق لا يؤثر على المعادن لذلك يمكن ملؤه في خزانات معدنية.
تحضير غاز الكلور:
يمكن تحضير غاز الكلور بعدة طرق نذكر منها:
1- يمكن تحضير غاز الكلور بتفاعل كلورات البوتاسيوم مع حمض الهيدروكلوريك المركز و هي معادلة التفاعل:
KCL + 3H2O ®KCLO3+ 6HCL + 3CL2­
(39+35+48) + 6x( 1+35) ®
122 + 216 1 : 2 تقريبا 


تجارب ومشاهدات:
تم تجربة تحضير غاز الكلور بالطريقة السابقة فوضعنا حوالي 10 غم من كلورات البوتاسيوم المسحوقة في مطحنة خزفية ووضعنا عليهم 20غم من حمض الهيدرو كلوريك مع أرنب في حيز مغلق فتصاعد غاز الكلور ولاحظنا عملية الاختناق والتخريش التي حدثت للارنب وحركته السريعة للخروج الا أنه سقط ميتا بعد أن نزل الدم من أنفه وفمه بعد أربعة دقائق.
2- يمكن تحضير غاز الكلور بطريقة أخرى بتفاعل برمنجنات البوتاسيوم مع حمض الهيدروكلوريك وهاهي معادلة التفاعل
2 KCL + 2 MNCL2®2 KMno4 + 16 HCL 
316 + 576 + 5CL2 +8 H2O 
1 : 2 تقريباً
تجارب ومشاهدات:
تم وضع 3غم من برمنجنات البوتاسيوم تقريبا مع 20مل من حمض الهيدروكلوريك المخفف مع أرنب قوي البنية في حيز مغلق فتحرك حركة سريعة وسقط على الارض مع التشنج حتى مات بعد 3دقائق وقد اخرج سائلا دمويا من فمه وانفه مما يدل على اهتراء وتخريش أغشية الشعب الهوائية وفي تجربة أخرى ظل الارنب عادي الحركة ولم يتأثر كثيرا فاخرجناه من الصندوق بعد 12 دقيقة وقد ظننا أنه سليم وسوف يعيش لكنه مات بعد 3 دقائق من الاخراج بنفس الاعراض.
تم تجربة تحضير غاز الكلور بتفاعل برمنجنات البوتاسيوم بكمية 1غم في انبوبة اختبار ووضعنا عليهم حوالي 1مل ونصف من حمض الهيدروكلوريك ووضعنا انف الارنب امام فوهة أنبوبة الاختبار لمدة دقيقة ونصف تركناه بعد ذلك مع المتابعة فأخذ يترنح قليلا بعد مرور خمس دقائق ونصف أخذ يتحرك ويقفز الى اعلى ثم سقط ومات في الدقيقة الثانية عشرة.
غاز الخردل
(Mustard Gas ) 

خواصه: غاز الخردل من الغازات الكاوية التي من الممكن أن تصل الى الثياب وتنفذ منها الى الجلد دون أن تفقد شيء من تأثيرها حيث تكوى الجلد الخارجي والغشاء المخاطي للعين والانف والفم والبلعوم والحنجرة والقصبة الهوائية والرئة والمعدة ويظهر تأثيرها الكاوي عقب تماسها بالجسم توا أو بعده بعدة ساعات ومن الصعب معرفة وجودها في الهواء الا عن طريق رائحة الثوم الخفيفة التي يمكن اخفاؤها بإضافة روائح أخرى وغاز الخردل سمي بهذا الاسم نتيجة لتشابه رائحته مع نبات الخردل وخاصة عندما يكون به شوائب وفي الحقيقة فأن غاز الخردل يكون على هيئة سائل زيتي عديم اللون والرائحة ويتطاير في درجة حرارة 14م عندما يكون نقيا وعند احتواء هذه المادة على الشوائب يصبح لونها مائل للصفرة وتظهر لها رائحة الثوم الخفيفة وعند وضع الماء عليها يفقدها فاعليتها لكن الشرب من ماء نزل فيه الغاز يحرق جدار المعدة واذا وصل الخردل الى الجسم فأنه يغسل بسرعة بالنفط عدة مرات والا فأنه يحرق الجلد وبإمكان الخردل أن يمكث في الأرض فترة يومين الى ثلاثة أيام عندما تكون هذه الارض معرضة للضوء والشمس ومدة 10- 20 يوما اذا لم يتعرض للضوء أو الشمس أما في الايام الممطرة فلا تزيد مدة بقائه عن ساعتين.
الجرعة القاتلة: لا تزيد عن 50 ملغم/كغم.
طريقة التحضير: يمكن استخدام طريقة التحضير الفرنسية وهي طريقة سهلة التحضير قليلة التكاليف لكن غاز الخردل الناتج منها ليس نقيا ولا يمكن خزنه لمدة طويلة.
1- الخطوة الأولى في التحضير هي سحب ذرة ماء من الكحول الاثيلي بواسطة حمض الكبريتيك فيكون الناتج غاز الاثيلين 


2- يضاف هذا الغاز الى كلوريد الكبريت

ملاحظة: بعد تحضير غاز الخردل يجب خزنه في أوعية زجاجية وتغلق جيدا لحين الاستخدام.
ويذوب الايبريت وهو اسم آخر مرادف للخردل في الزيوت النباتية والشحوم الحيوانية والكحول والنفط والايثر والبنزين والكلوروفورم ويتحد كل من برمنجنات البوتاسيوم ومحلول ( CaO ) الكلس بالايبريت بسرعة فتنتشر منه حرارة عالية ويتحول حالا الى مواد غير سامة.
ويضاف الى الأيبريت عند تعبئة في القنابل مواد أخرى من المواد التي ينحل فيها بنسبة 15- 20% وذلك لتسهيل تبخره ولامكان الاستفادة منه حتى في أيام الشتاء الباردة وعند انفجار القنبلة يتبخر جزء من الايبريت الموجود فيها وينتشر الجزء الآخر ذرات صغيرة في الهواء تسير قليلا مع الريح ثم تسقط على سطح الارض وتنفذ فيها الى عمق 4- 12سم حسب طبيعة الارض.

غاز الارسين (ASH3)
يعتبر من الغازات القاتلة التي تظهر اعراضها في خلال ساعة الى عدة ساعات من التعرض لها. وهذه الاعراض تشمل غثيان وقيء ونزيف وهو مثل غاز الفوسفين ليس له علاج ورائحته غير مقبولة تشبه رائحة البقل.
تحضيره وطريقة استخدامه:
ضع جزء من بودرة الزنك مع جزء من املاح الزرنيخ مثل اكسيد الزرنيخ الثلاثي (يستخدم في صناعة الزجاج الملون) في كيس ورقي ثم القها في حوض من حمض الكبريتيك المركز في المكان المطلوب نشر الغاز فيه وسوف تستغرق عملية احتراق الكيس الورقي عدة رقائق تستطيع الانسحاب أثنائها.
معادلة التحضير
يتم تحضير الارسين باختزال مركبات الزرنيخ بالهيدروجين حديث التولد كما في هذه المعادلة.
AS2 O3 + 6 ZN + 2ASH3 + 6ZnSO4 + 3 H2O®6 H2SO4 

غاز الفوسفين
Phosphine Gas (PH3)
تأثير غاز الفوسفين مثل تأثير الفسفور تقريبا وتبدآ هذه الاعراض في الحال أو بعد عدة ساعات من التعرض مصاحبا ذلك غثيان وقئ ذو اشعاع ضوئي ثم يحدث تدمير للخلايا الجسدية وخاصة خلايا الكلية والقلب والعضلات والجهاز العصبي ويكون طعم الثوم واضح في الفم مع حرقة في البلعوم وتورم في اللسان ومغص في البطن يصاحب ذلك قيئ مخضر أو مسود وفي حالات التعرض الشديدة قىء من الدم الصافي مع اسهال واذا ما بقى المصاب لما بعد اليوم الثالث حيا أصيب بمرض الصفراء (اليرقان).
خواص غاز الفوسفين: غاز سام جدا وله رائحة الثوم الغير مقبولة ويذوب الى حد ما في الماء ويشتعل في الهواء عند درجة 150م مكونا حمض الارثوفسفوريك وتكفى 1.5 دقيقة من استنشاق غاز اته لحدوث الاعراض والموت وليس له علاج.
تحضير غاز الفوسفين:
توجد عدة طرق لتحضيره ومنها:
1- تفاعل الفسفور الابيض مع محلول مركز ساخن من هيدروكسيد الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم.
4P + 3 KOH + PH3 + 3KH2PO2®3 H2O 
2- الطريقة الثانية: بالتحلل المائي ليوديد الفسفونيوم (PH4I) .
PH4I + H2O PH3 + H2O + I®
3- الطريقة الثالثة:
التحلل المائي للفسفيدات (Calcium or Zinc phosphide ) .
Ca3P2 + 3 Ca(OH)2 + 2PH3®6H2O 
ويمكن ذلك بتفاعل فوسفيد الكالسيوم أو الزنك مع حمض الهيدروكلوريك المركز (يكون فوسفيد الكالسيوم قطع صغيرة). 
2 PH3 + 3 Ca®Ca3P2 + 6HCL CL2
واذا أردت أن تبطئ التفاعل فاستعمل حمض هيدرو كلوريا.. مخفف بنسبة (1:1ماء)
ويمكن تحضيره ايضا بتفاعل قطع صغيرة من نوسفيد الألمنيوم (Aluminum phosphide ) مع حمض كبريتيك مركز.
طريقة استعمال جيدة:
أنشر الغاز في منزل المطلوب قتله حتى يتشبع واغلقه جيدا وعندما يعود ويفتح الباب سوف يبحث عن مصدر الرائحة ولن يكون ذلك في أقل من نصف دقيقة فيكون حدث المطلوب.

غاز الفوسجين
Phosgene (Cl2 Co) 
هذه رواية مرضية عن حادثة تسمم بغاز الفوسجين حدثت في مدينة هامبورغ الألمانية في سنة 1926م من جراء انفجار خزان الفوسجين في أحد معامل المدينة:
شاب قوي البنية سالم الجسم عمره 19 سنة كان يلهو بالتجديف في قارب بالقرب من شاطئ البحر فهاجمته سحابة الغاز الفوسجين فاسرع بالتجديف الى الشاطئ وخرج الى البر فشعر بتخرش في الحنجرة وسعال شديد ثم قصد توا عيادة أحد الاطباء لاسعافه من السعال وقد فحصه الطبيب جيدا فلم يجد فيه أعراضا مرضية فاوصاه باستنشاق الهواء الصافي في خارج المدينة وقد نفذ الشاب هذه الوصية غير أن حالته سائت كثيرا وبعد اربع ساعات احضر الى المستشفى في حالة احتضار وتوفي بعد وصوله بنصف ساعة وليس هذه الرواية فريدة في بابها بل حدث مثلها عدة مرات فأن غاز الفوسجين يؤثر على الرئتين والعينين ويسبب كحة شديدة وضيق في التنفس وله رائحة الدريس المتعفن وتأثيره متأخر فبعد 10 دقيقة من التعرض لحوالي 5, ملغم/ لتر من الهواء سوف يتحملهم المصاب بدون اعراض مرضية وبعد ذلك يظل من ساعة الى عدة ساعات حتى يموت بسبب فشل رئوي.
خواصه:
غاز الفوسجين أثقل من الهواء بثلاثة مرات ونصف وقوته السمية أشد قوة من غاز الكلور تسعة مرات وهو يتفاعل مع الحديد ليكون مادة سامة لونها أصفر ضارب للحمرة.
تحضير غاز الفوسجين:
1- يمكن تحضيره بتسخين سائل رابع كلورد الكربون على سطح معدني ومعادلة تحضيره:

2- يمكن تحضيره ايضا باكسدة الكلوروفورم حسب المعادلة التالية:

تجارب ومشاهدات:
تم تحضير غاز الفوسجين عن طريق تسخين رابع كلوريد الكربون فوق سطح طبق (استانلس ستيل، أو ألمنيوم) حوالي 40 مل منه مع أرنب قوي البنية في مكان مغلق وفي أول دقيقة بدأ يتأثر ويشم الغاز وأخذ يحك في عينيه دلالة على الحرقان ثم أخذ يقفز ويضرب نفسه في مكانه بشدة حتى مات بعد ثلاثة دقائق.
ملاحظة : ظهرالدريس المتعفن وقد ظلت رائحته وتأثيره لمدة حوالي نصف ساعة
غاز أول اكسيد الكربون
CARBON MONOXIDE (CO)
غاز أول اكسيد الكربون من الغازات الخانقة التي ترتبط مع ذرة الحديد في جزئ الهيموجلوبين في الدم ويكون كربوكس هيموجلوبين ويمنعه من حمل الاكسجين اللازم لعملية التنفس وللعلم فأن الهيموجلوبين له ميل للارتباط مع الاكسجين وينتج هذا الغاز عن الاحتراق غير الكامل للمواد التي تحتوي على كربون كذا فأن جميع عمليات الاحتراق يمكن ان تطلق اول كسيد الكربون فمثلا سخان أو مدفئة يعملان على الغاز الطبيعي دون وجود تهوية قد يطلق قدما مكعبا من غاز أول اكسد الكربون في الدقيقة والمركبات التي تعمل بالبنزين تطلق 2.7 باوند من الغاز لكل جالون من الوقود والتي تعمل بالديزل 74, باوند فقط ويحتوي دخان السجاير والغليون 4% من الغاز (CO).
خواصه : غاز عديم اللون عديم الرائحة أخف من الهواء لذلك فأن أكثر استعماله في القتل في الاماكن المغلقة وعند وجوده بنسبة0.3 % في الجو يسبب دائما الموت وطريقة تأثيره كما ذكر سابقا في وصوله داخل اكياس الهواء داخل الرئتين واتحاده فيها مع الهيموجلوبين داخل الدم.وهذه طريقة تحضير غاز أول اكسيد الكربون:
يمكن تحضيره بتفاعل 5مل من حمض الكبريتيك المركز الدافئ مع 40مل من حمض الفورميك (FORMIC ACID ) فسوف يتصاعد غاز أول اكسيد الكربون وهذه معادلة التفاعل:
HCOOH + H2SO4 à H2O + CO ­ +H2SO4

أعراض الإصابة: تهيجات عصبية وارتكاب اعمال جنونية خطرة وعند التعرض للغازات والنجاة منه يصاب الانسان أما بشلل أو اختلال اعصاب العين أو الأذنين أو التهاب مزمن في الرئتين وتنتهي دائما بالموت.
العلاج ينشق المصاب الاكسجين وتجري له عملية التنفس الاصطناعي ويحقن في العضلات أو تحت الجلد بمقدار 0.03 او داخل الوريد بمقدار 0.003 من اللوبين ( LOBELIN ) ويكرر الحقن كل ربع ساعة ويمكن إعطاؤه الدم لتجديد وزيادة الهيموجلوبين.
تجارب ومشاهدات :
تم تحضير غاز أول اكسيد الكربون بواسطة تفاعل 20مل من حمض الفورميك مع 20مل من حمض الكبريتيك.في حيز مغلق مع أرنب متوسط البنية مع التسخين فمات في حوالي دقيقة.
2- في تجربة أخرى وضع 10 مل من الفورميك مع 10 مل من حمض الكبريتيك الدافئ فمات الارنب الموجود مع الغاز في حيز مغلق في حوالي أربعة دقائق.
غاز سيانيد الهيدروجين
( HYDROGENE CYNIDE - HCN )
يستخدم غاز سيانيد الهيدروجين ومشتقاته في تدخين التربة الزراعية (FUMIGANTS ) وتنظيف المعادن (********************L CLEANERS ) وفي صناعة المطاط الاصطناعي والصناعات الكيماوية المختلفة وفي البيت يوجد السيانيد في مواد تلميع الفضة ومبيدات القوراض ( RODENTICIDES ) وفي بذور التفاح والدراق والخوخ والمشمش والكرز الأحمر واللوز اذ يحتوي 100غم من بذرة الدراق الرطبة على 9.7ملغم السيانيد وتحتوي بذرة المشمش البري على 2.7ملغم.
ومن الاشكال الأخرى للسيانيد في شكل الاميجدالين (AMYGDALIN ) (وسوف يتم استعمال هذه المعلومات عند دراسة سموم السيانيد في الباب الرابع ان شاء الله تعالى).
خواص حمض السيانيد: حمض سيانيد الهيدروجين صافي اللون له رائحة تشبه رائحة اللوز كثافته أقل من الهواء لذلك ينبغي استعماله في الاماكن المغلقة يتفاعل مع معظم المعادن ماعدا الألمنيوم والخارصين (ويمكن تخضيره بتفاعل حمض الكبريتيك مع ازرق بروسياKFe[Fe2(CN)6] . 
ولا يصلح للاستعمال في الحرب الا اذا اضيفت إليه مواد أخرى تزيد من وزنه وتقلل من سرعة تبخره والفرنسيون كانوا يخلطونه بالكلوروفورم والزرنيخ بنسبة 50% وعند ما يكون نقيا يكون عديم اللون ودرجة غليانه (عندما يكون سائل) 26م.
أما غاز سيانيد الهيدروجين فكثافة تساوي تقريبا كثافة الهواء.
وحامض التسيان هيدريك (اسم آخر لحمض الهيدروسيانيك) سواء كان في حالته الغازية أم السائلة سم قوي جدا يعتبر من أهم سموم الخلية حيث يشل تنفس جميع الخلايا في الجسم بتداخله مع الانزيمات (CYTOCHROME OXIDE )التي تتحكم في عملية تنفس الخلية لذلك وضعت آلية عمل السيانيد على أنها نقص في اكسجين داخلي ويتوقف مركز التنفس في الدماغ عن العمل لعدم قدرة خلاياه على التنفس هذا وأن دم الوريد المأخوذ من شخص توفي بالتسمم بالسيانيد دم أحمر كان يشبه دم الشرايين وذلك لاحتوائه على نسبة اكسجين عالية لم تتمكن خلايا الجسم من استعمالها.
الجرعة القاتلة: 
عندما تصبح كثافة الغاز في الهواء 200ملغم في المتر المكعب يموت الانسان اذا تعرض لها مدة عشرة دقائق أما اذا زادت الكثافة الى 500 ملغم بالمتر المكعب مات الإنسان بعد دقيقة واحدة من تعرضه.
الأعراض يشعر المصاب يحرقان في الحلق وتحمر عيناه ويتذوق طعما معدنيا في فمه ويعقب ذلك شعور بالتعب وثقل بالاطراف وضغط فوق الجبهة الذي يسمى الدوار (GIDDENESS ) والصداع الخفقان (PLAPITATION) وصعوبة التنفس(DYSPNEA ) واخيرا فقدان الوعي وقد تظهر اعراض مثل الغثيان والقئ نتيجة تخريش املاح السيانيد للانسجة وفي حالة حدوث الوفاة تصدر من الفم والانسجة رائحة اللوز.
العلاج والوقاية:
1- غسل المعدة بكمية كبيرة من الماء لتخليصها من السيانيد غير الممتص (هذه الخطوة تتعلق اكثر بالقسم الهضمي).
2- وضع اميل نيترايت (AMYL NITRATE ) على منديل بالقرب من أنف المصاب.
3- حقنه بـ 10ملتر من محلول نيترات الصوديوم تركيز 3%.
4- حقن المصاب بـ 50 ملل من ثيوسلفات الصوديوم
THIOSOLPHATE ) (SODUIM تركيز 25% باستخدام الابرة نفسها والوريد نفسه لتخريب سيانيد الهيدروجي
5- في حالة عودة الاعراض أو تأخر اختفاؤها يجب اعادة كل من الخطوة الثالثة والرابعة مع ملاحظة ان بداية هذه الخطوات تكون بنقل المصاب الى الهواء النقي وتنزع عنه ملابسه ويراعي الهدوء والدفء وينشق الاكسجين باستعمال آلات الاستنشاق الضاغطة واذا لم تتوفر يعالج بالتنفس الاصطناعي ويحقن بمقدار 0,01 غم داخل العضلات أو تحت الجلد من اللوبلين ( LOBLIN ) أو داخل الوريد بمقدار 0.003 غم ويكرر الحقن بهذا المقدار نفسه كل ربع ساعة أو حقنة من مادة الاتروبين ومادة الاوكسيم معا.
مع ملاحظة أن ينبه المصاب من غيبوبته بفرك قدميه بشدة وصب الماء البارد على جسمه وتشميمه الروائح الحارة مثل النشادر والبصل وغيرها واذ وجدت تهيجات عصبية يجوز حقنه بربع أو نصف ملغم من مادة السكوبول أمين (SKOPOLAMIN ) لتسكين الاضطرابات.
الوقاية: يمكن استخدام قناع واقي يحمل مادة اكسيد الفضة في مرشحه للحماية من الغاز حيث يتفاعل معه وتتبقى مادة الفضة في مرشح القناع بعد الاستخدام ويبدأ الشخص في التأثر من جديد وذلك عند زيادة مدة التعرض.
تحضير غاز سيانيد التسيان هيدريك:
يستحضر من أملاحه باضافة أحد الحوامض اليه حسب المعادلة التالية:
NaCN + HCL à HCN + NaCL

والحامض المحضر بهذه الطريقة سم قوي جدا وتنقيط نقطة واحدة منه في عين كلب تكفي لقتله على الفور كما يمكن تحضيره ايضا من تفاعل حمض الكبريتيك المركز مع سيانيد الصوديوم أو البوتاسيوم (تحضير الغاز).
تجارب ومشاهدات:
1- تم وضع 2غم من سيانيد الصوديوم المسحوق في مطحنة خزفية ووضعنا عليهم 10مل من حمض الكبريتيك المركز في حيز مغلق مع أرنب قوي البنية فمات في خلال 30 ثانية والملاحظ أن عيناه جاحظتان محمرتان وقد صرخ وتشنج قبل موته مع صعوبة شديدة في التنفس .
ملاحظة: يمكن تحضير حمض الهيدروسيانيك بتفاعل حمض كبريتيك مركز مع أزرق بروسيا - Kfe [Fe(CN)6)] - كما ذكر سابقا.


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

بعض غازات الاعصاب الأخرى (nerve Gases )
تابون ( Tabun ) ، سارين ( Sarin ) ، سومان( Soman ) ، د. ف .ب(d.f.p ) ، في . اكس (v.x ) 
غازات الاعصاب هي مركبات عضوية فسفورية تثبط الكولين استريز (السائل العصبي) تثبيطا غير عكسي حيث يؤدي ذلك الى تراكمه في نهايات الاعصاب مما يسبب شللا وغالبا ما تكون الوفاة نتيجة شلل في عضلات التنفس.

تابون( Tabun )
اسمه العلمي:
سيانيدات اثيل ن- ن ثنائي مثيل فوسفو أميد ( Ethyl N- N Di- Mehtyl Phosphoro Amido Cyanidate )
خواصه:
سائل عديم اللون قد يتحول الى اللون البني عند تعرضه للهواء ودرجة غليانه 240م.
اسمه الرمزي في أمريكا: هو (جي- اى ) (g.a )
اكتشف الدكتور جبرهارد شريدر(gerhard Schrader ) الالماني في معامل ليفر كوزن (lever Kusen ) عام 1937 عندما كان يدرس بعض المركبات الكيماوية الفسفورية العضوية (organic Phosphorous Compound ) املا في أيجاد مادة شديدة السمية لإبادة الحشرات.
سارين ( Sarin )
اسم الكيماوي العلمي: 
فلوردات ايزوبروميل ميثل فسفور:
Isopropyl Methyl Phosphono Fluoridate
اسمه الرمزي: (جي.بي G.b )
خواصه: سائل عديم اللون درجة عليانه 147م وكثافته 1.1غم/سم3 بخاره سام جدا يقتل خلال دقائق وهو عديم الرائحة ايضا سريع التبخر اذا كان في حالته السائلة واذا دخل جسم الانسان عن طريق الرئة مقدار ملغم واحد أي ما يعادل 0.02 من حجم نقطة عادية فأنه يقتله في دقائق معدودة ويكفي ان ينتشر منه مقدار ثلاثة غرامات في جو غرفة متوسطة الحجم ليقتل نصف من فيها بعد دقيقة واحدة من استنشاقه. (تم اكتشافه في المانيا عام 1938).
يضاف هذا الغاز الى غازات الثلاثة تابون وسارين ورزومان لتشابهها في الخواص.
غاز (دي . اف . بي D .f .p )
Di Isopropyl Phosphoro Fluridate
هو سائل عديم اللون درجة غليانه 183م.

ورمزه :

غاز زومان

(soman)
اسمه الرمزي في امريكا (ج.د G .d) اكتشف في المانيا عام 1944.


خواصه: سائل عديم اللون درجة غليانه 183م
له رائحة تشبه الكافور أو رائحة الفاكهة ويكون على شكل سائل أو بخار أو رذاذ اما اسمه الكيميائي العلمي فهو فلوردرات 1،2,2 ثالث مثيل بروبيل مثيل فسفور (1,2,2 Tri- Methyl Propyl Phdpho Fluoridate )

مفعول غازات الاعصاب الثلاثة السابقة
تدخل هذه المركبات السامة الجسم إما في حالتها السائلة اذا يمتصها الجلد وهي تخترق الثياب العادية أو عندما يستنشقها الانسان في حالتها الغازية وتأثيرها عام على كل اعضاء الجسم وذلك لأنها تمنع افراز خميرة اسمها (استيل كولين استراز(acetyl Chlorine Esterase ) وهي لازمة لتبديد مادة الاستيل كولين التي يفرزها الجسم عند ملايين من نقاط التقاطع بين الالياف العصبية الدقيقة والخلايا العضلية وينتج عن ذلك تعطيل عمل حيوي هام في الجسم الا وهو تقلص وارتخاء العضلات
ولايضاح ذلك نذكر الفيزيولوجيا الطبيعية لما يجري عادة في الجسم عند ما يرسل الدماغ رسالة الى احدى عضلات الجسم عن طريق الاعصاب تنتقل الرسالة على شكل إشارة كهربية وعند ما تصل الاشارة الى نقطة تلاقي الاعصاب بالعضلة إياها تفرز مادة (الاستيل كولين) ومهمة هذه المادة نقل الاشارة الكهربية الآتية عن طريق الاعصاب وتحويلها لتصبح تقلصا في العضلات ومدة تقلص العضلة يتوقف على مدة بقاء مادة (الاستيل كولين)، والجسم يفرزها عادة خميرة اسمها استيل كولين استريز (التي ذكرت سابقا والتي تقوم بتجزئة مادة الاستيل كولين الى مادتين مادة الكولين وحمض الاستيك وهكذا تعود العضلة المتقلصة للارتخاء مرة أخرى بعد زوال مفعول الاستيل كولين وغازات الاعصاب الثلاثة المذكورة آنفا توقف مفعول الخميرة هذه مما يبقى مفعول الاستيل كولين وتبقى بذلك العضلات مشدودة متقلصة في سائر انحاء الجسم.
ولا يستطيع الانسان حينذاك القيام بأي تناسق عضلي في حركاته ولا يتمكن من السيطرة على وظيفة هذه العضلات وهي متقلصة واذا علمنا أن التنفس والهضم والافراز وحركة القلب والعين وغيرها تتحكم بها العضلات عرفنا خطورة مفعول هذه الكيماويات السامة وغازات الاعصاب هذه سريعة المفعول يشعر من يمتصها أو يستنشقها أولا باضطراب في النظر ثم ضيق في الصدر وجريان من الانف وسرعان ما يصبح تنفسه صعبا ثم يتقيأ ويفقد سيطرته على مجاري البول والغائط بسبب تقلص المثانة والامعاء الغليظة وآخر مرحلة في التسمم تكون مرحلة تشنجات عصبية شديدة ثم يتباطأ النبض ويحدث الموت بسبب الاختناق لتوقف عضلات التنفس عن القيام بوظيفتها في حركات الشهيق والزفير ويكفي ان تسقط اربعون نقطة على رداء الجندي لتخترق ثيابه وتدخل جسمه وتقتله ومن الصعب اكتشاف وجوده هذه الكيماويات القاتلة في الجو ومن هنا كانت فائدة استعمالها في الحروب اذ لا يتحقق العدو أن غازات الاعصاب قد استعملت الا بعد أن يكون قد نال منها كمية قاتلة وعند ما تكون حرارة الجو حوالي 20م تبقى هذه الكيماويات سائلة لذا يمكن استعمالها على شكل رذاذ (نقاط صغيرة جدا) وهذا الرذاذ يتبخر بدورة بسرعة.
التحسينات على غازات الاعصاب
ادخل تلك التحسينات الحلفاء على غازات الاعصاب التي اكتشفها الالمان.
ففي اوائل الخمسينات وفي عام 1955 اكتشف البريطانيون مركبات قريبة من غازات الاعصاب الا أنها اكثر سمية وسميت(ف- V)
وبخاصة (ف،ي V .e) ، (ف، اكس V .x - ).

غاز (ف، اكس _ V. X)
خواصه: سائل لزج لا لون له ولا طعم يتبخر ببطء شديد ويتغمد على درجة حرارة الجو العادية لذلك فأن مفعوله يستمر لفترة طويلة وله سمية تشبه غاز السارين والقنبلة الصغيرة منه تقتل كل الكائنات الحية من إنسان وحيوان أو نبات في مساحة ميل مربع واذا ما سقطت نقطة صغيرة منه على ظهر يد انسان فانها تشله وتقتله في نصف دقيقة (اذا لم تمسح بسرعة) ويقول خبراء منظمة الصحة العالمية عن غازات (vx) أنها اكثر سمية من غاز سارين بعشر مرات ويكفي 0,1 من المليجرام لقتل الانسان اذا دخلت عن طريق رئتين ويكفي 5ملغم منها لقتله عن طريق الجلد.
وللعلم فأن تماس هذا المركب مع الجلد لا يسبب أي ألم أو احساس خاص وهنا تكمن الخطوة فقد لا يلاحظ الانسان وجود المركب على جلده ولا يعرف أنه تسمم الا بعد ظهور الاعراض.
وخطورتها الزائدة ايضا تكمن في أنها تبقى فترة على اوراق الاشجار في الغابات فاذا مرت قوات عسكرية أو مدنية من هناك واحتك افرادها بأغصان الاشجار تنتقل نقطة قليلة الى ثيابهم أو جلودهم فيحصل التسمم .
ويمكن استعمال هذه المركبات برشها على الارض في العراء أو في المنازل أو على الحاجات التي يمسها الانسان والاقنعة الواقية ليس كافية لتحمي الانسان من هذه الكيماويات السامة بل يحتاج الى ثياب خاصة تمنع تسربها عن طريق الجلد والتركيب الكيماوي لهذا المركب هو


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

هنتكلم عن السموم المصنعه من المواد الكيميائية
السموم الكيمائية
ويشتمل هذا الباب على عدد من السموم الكيمائية منها:
1- سم السيانيدات
2- سم الانلين.
3- سم نيترايت الصوديوم
4- سم كلوريد الكوبالت.
5- سم نترات الكوبالت.
6- سم أزيد الصوديوم.
7- سم الثاليوم.
8- سم تراب الماس.
9- سم برمنجنات البوتاسيوم.
10- سم المشتقات الكلورية.
11- سم المركبات الفسفورية العضوية.
12- سم المخدرات.
13- سم مركبات الزرنيخ.
14- سم عقاقير التخدير.
15- سم جليكول الاثيلين.
16- سم الزئبق ومركباته.
17- سم رابع كلوريد الكربون.
سموم كيميائية
السيانيد 
(cyanide [ Cn ] )
يستخدم السيانيد في تنظيف وتلميع المعادن مثل الفضة (********************l Cleaner ) وفي صناعة المطاط الاصطناعي والصناعات الكيماوية المختلفة ويوجد في البيت كمبيد القوارض (rodenticides ) وفي بذور التفاح والد راق والخوخ والمشمش الرطبة حيث تحتوي كل البذرة على 9.8 ملغم سيانيد وبذور المشمش البري تحتوي كل منها على 2.7 ملغم منه ومن الاشكال الاخرى للسيانيد وجوده في شكل الاميجدالين (amygdalin ) الذي هو عبارة عن سكر سيانيدي 
(cynooganic Glyscoside ) ويوجد في اللوز المر ورغم أن المادة الموجودة في بذور الفواكه غير ضارة الا انه عند تحطم هذه البذور بوجود الماء والانزيمات اللازمة يتحرر السيانيد كما هو واضح في هذه المعادلة:
Amygdain + Water à Glucose + Benzaidehyde + Cyanide
ويحدث هذا التفاعل ببطء شديد في وجود جو حامضي وبشكل سريع في وجود بيئة قاعدية حيث تتم عملية الحلمأة خلال عشر دقائق عند درجة 20م وقد تفسر هذه الحقيقة سبب تأخر اعراض التسمم حيث يمر بعض الوقت لحين وصول المادة من المعدة (بيئة حامضية) الى البيئة القاعدية في الامعاء وقد مات رجل بعد أن تناول كوبا مليئا ببذور التفاح.
الخواص الطبيعية:
حبيبات صغيرة على هيئة بودرة بيضاء وجميع السيانيدات لا تذوب في الماء ماعدا سيانيدات الفلزات القلوية (البوتاسيوم ( Kcn ) والصوديوم والكالسيوم) وكذلك سيانيد الزئبق يذوب في الماء ودرجة غليانه 630م.
آلية التسمم: ان مركبات السيانيد القادرة على اطلاق حمض الهيدروسيانيك تشل تنفس جميع الخلايا في الجسم ويتوقف مركز التنفس في الدماغ عن العمل لعدم قدرة خلاياه على التنفس.
الجرعة القاتلة: تقدر بحوالي 75ملغم للشخص البالغ وفي وقت بسيط لا يتعدى الدقيقتين.
الاعراض: من أهم الاعراض الدوار (giddiness ) والصداع والخفقان (plopitation ) وصعوبة التنفس ( Dyspnea ) واتساع في حدقة العين واخيرا فقدان الوعي وقد تظهر اعراض أخرى مثل الغثيان والقيء وفقدان القوة العضلية وانخفاض في درجة الحرارة ثم الموت وفي حالة حدوث الوفاة تصدر من الفم والانسجة رائحة اللوز.
تحضير السيانيد:
يصنع عبر مرحلتين :
1-تحويل الكربونات الى حديدوسانيد وفي هذه المرحلة تستخدم ثلاث مواد 
1-كربونات الصوديوم.
2-فحم نباتي .
3-اكسيد الحديد .
طريقة التحضير:
1- سخن قطعة حديدية فولاذية حتى تحمر .
2-اخلط جيداً15جم كربونات الصوديوم مع 15جم فحم مع 5جم اكسيد الحديد .
3-افرغ الخليط على القطعة الفولاذية المحمرة فيبدأ يذوب ويعطي بعض شرارات نارية .
4-اخلط بفرشاة أو غيره لحين توقف الشرارات النارية ثم برد الفولاذ وافرغ الخليط في 250مل من الماء الساخن(حوالي عشر اضعاف الخليط)
5-اغلي السائل المتبقي في حمام مائي يغلي حتى يتبخر معظم الماء ثم انقله الى سطح فولاذي وسخن حتى يتبخر الماء كليا (قلب بالملعقة او غيره ) وبرد الناتج الذي هو عبارة عن حديدوسيانيدالصوديوم.
2- كذلك يمكننا تحضير أي سيانيد بتفاعل حديدو سيانيد الفلز مع كربوناته.
ولنأخذ مثال للتحضير هو تحضير سيانيد البوتاسيوم او الصوديوم.
خطوات العمل:
1- اخلط 8غم من حديدو سيانيد البوتاسيوم او الصوديوم (بلورات صفراء وغير سامة سريعة الذوبان في الماء ومتوفرة حيث تستخدم من أجل طلاء المعادن) مع 3غم من كربونات البوتاسيوم (تم استبدال كربونات البوتاسيوم بكربونات الصوديوم وقد نجحت التجربة) وتوضع في بوتقة خزفية أو كأس زجاجي وتسخن على اللهب مباشرة حتى تسود المادة تماما وتترك هذه المادة تماما حتى تبرد ثم نوضع فوقها قليلا من الماء مع التقليب ثم نرشح ونأخذ المحلول الناتج من الترشيح وهو محلول شفاف مثل الماء (مع العلم أن الذي يتبقى على ورق الترشيح من برادة حديد وخلافه يتم التخلص منه).
2- يمكن استخدام هذا المحلول كسم في الحالة السائلة ويمكن تبخيره حتى الحصول على بلورات سيانيد البوتاسيوم.
تجارب ومشاهدات:
1- تم عمل محلول من بلورات حديدو سيانيد البوتاسيوم (تركيز 2غم في 6مل ماء) ثم إعطاء أرنب حقنه وقدرها 6مل فلم تحدث له أي اعراض (في تجربة تم اعطاء الارنب الجرعة عن طريق الفم فلم يحدث له أي اعراضِ).
2- تم وضع 8غم من حديدو سيانيد البوتاسيوم مع 3غم من كربونات البوتاسيوم ثم سخنا الكأس الحاوي للخليط على اللهب المباشر اما المادة فلم تسود بل أصبحت بنية اللون فقط واخذنا قليلا من المادة ووضعنا عليها الماء ورشحنا بعد الاذابة ثم اعطينا لأرنب 2مل عن طريق الحقن فلم يحدث له أي شيء وذلك لعدم تكون مادة سيانيد البوتاسيوم وفهمنا من هذه التجربة أن المادة الخليط التي في الكأس لابد أن تسخن حتى تسود تماما.
3- أعدنا التجربة مرة أخرى بان سخنا الخليط حتى أن اسودت تماما وأخذ كمية من المحلول الناتج بعد الترشيح واعطينا لارنب 2مل منه عن طريق الحقن ايضا فمات في خلال دقيقتين بعد أن حدثت له نفس الاعراض السابقة المذكورة .
4- تم تجربة إعطاء 2/1 مل من محلول سيانيد البوتاسيوم(المعملي) تركيز 1غم في 2مل ماء عن طريق الحقن لارنب قوي البنية فصرخ كثيرا ثم مات في أقل من دقيقتين.
5- في تجربة من تجارب تحضير سيانيد البوتاسيوم تأكدنا أنه يمكن استخدام مادة بيكربونات الصوديوم بدلا من كربونات البوتاسيوم.
6- تم إعطاء أرنب 2مل من محلول مركز السيانيد الكالسيوم (1غم في 2مل ماء) مات بعد 1.5 دقيقة مع الصراخ الشديد.
7- تم إعطاء أرنب محلول مكون من 0.5غم من سيانيد الصوديوم في 1مل من الماء وحقناه بهم مات بعد دقيقتين بعد تشنج وصراخ.
8- تم اذابة 1,غم من سيانيد الصوديوم في 1مل من الماء وحقنا بهم أرنب شل جسمه بعد ثوان ومات بعد 3 دقائق.
ملاحظة على التخزين:
اتضح انه لابد من تخزين السيانيد بعيدا عن الرطوبة والحرارة وتوضع في اناء محكم حتى لا يتغير لونها نتيجة لتغير تركيبها ويضعف مفعولها يبدأ لونها في التحول الى اللون الوردي، وعند ترك سيانيد الصوديوم في الجو العادي يتحول لونها الى اللون الاسود.
استخدام السيانيد في القتل باللمس
يمكن استخدام السيانيد في القتل باللمس عن طريق إذابة في موصل جيد عبر الجلد (راجع صفحة رقم 5 ) (dmso) الذي يمكن خلط كثير من السموم معه مثل الرسين أو الازيد أو السيانيد أو بودرة جلد الضفدع وخلافه وعند لمس هذا الخليط عبر الجلد عن أي طريقة من طرق اللمس ثم تنتقل الى الدورة الدموية والى المكان المخصص لعمل السم (الذي غالبا ما يكون الجهاز العصبي المركزي). ويوجد (dmso) في عيادات الطب البيطري واماكن سباقات الخيول (حيث يدهن به جسم الخيل قبل السباق).
ويوجد في مراهم علاج الروماتيزم وكريمات البشرة مثل كريم النيفيا وبالطبع فأن طرق القتل بهذا الخليط المكون من (dmso والسم) لا تحصى فيمكن وضعه في أي مكان أو على أي أداة يستخدمها الخصم أو ارسال رسالة الى الخصم فيها أخبار مشوقة وتكون مغموسة في الخليط السمي وموضوعة داخل كيس بلاستكي أنيق مع استخدام مظروف سميك جدا. ويمكن استخدام زيت الزيتون النقي وغيره من الموصلات عند عدم توفر (dmso) طريقة العمل وبعض التجارب:
يتم عمل الخليط غالبا بطحن 1غم من السيانيد وإذابتها في 5مل من المذيب ويراعي شدة الطحن للسيانيد والاذابة الجيدة وتتم التجربة بالنسبة للارانب بلمسة خلف الرقبة (خشية أن يلعق الارنب السم بفمه ويموت بالطريقة العادية).


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

تجارب ومشاهدات:
1. في تجربة لتحضير سم اللمس تم طحن 3غم من سيانيد الصوديوم طحنا جيدا واضفنا اليهم 15مل من (DMSO) مع التقليب الجيد حتى ذاب السيانيد (لم تكن الاذابة جيدة) ثم وضعنا مسحة من الخليط على رقبة أرنب بعد أن ازلنا بعض الشعر من خلف الرأس وهذه وهي النتائج :
ا- لاحظنا احمرار مكان اللمسة وبدأ مفعول السم بعد 20 دقيقة حيث بدأ التشنج.
ب- اشتدت حركته ثم فقد السيطرة على عضلاته وتوازنه وأخذ يتنفس بصعوبة ومات بعد 30 دقيقة.
2. في تجربة للقتل باللمس أيضا اذبنا 5غم من سيانيد الصوديوم في 15 مل من (DMSO) (لاحظ ان تركيز الخليط قد زاد) ومسحنا على رقبة ارنب وقع على الارض بعد 5.5 دقيقة وتشنج وحدثت له نفس الاعراض المذكورة سابقا ومات بعد 26 دقيقة.
3. تم استخدام سيانيد البوتاسيوم هذه المرة بوضع 1غم منه مع 5مل من زيت الزيتون النقي وطحن طحنا جيدا ومسحنا على عنق أرنب من الخلف سقط بعد 5.5 دقيقة ومات بعدها بثوان.
4. في هذه التجربة تم استخدام كريم النيفيا (NEVEA) كمذيب وموصل (حيث أن (DMSO) من أهم مكوناته) فوضعنا كريم النيفيا وبعد الاذابة الجيدة مسحنا عنق أرنب فسقط بعد 8 دقائق وحدثت له الاعراض السابقة ومات بعد عشرين دقيقة.
السموم الكيميائية
سم الانيلين 
(ANILINE - C6 H5 NH2 - )
خواصه: هو سائل زيتي مصفر درجة غليانه هي 184.4*م ويتجمد في درجة 6.2*م ويذوب في الكحول والبنزين وفي حمض الهيدروكلوريك وكثافته 1.022غم/سم3 ويتحول الى اللون البني عند تعرضه للهواء واخيرا يتأكسد الى مادة راتنجية وسائل الانيلين أبخرته سامة وهو سام بملامسته الجلد لذلك لابد من لبس القفاز عند التعامل معه وله استعمالات عديدة في الصناعة مثل صناعة الصياغة وصناعة المطاط والكيماويات فهو يستعمل أيضا لانتاج البلاستك، والعقاقير الدوائية والمتفجرات والعطور واعطاء النكهة لبعض الاطعمة ويوجد ملح الانيلين الذي يسمى هيدرو كلوريد الانيلين (ANILINE HYDRO CHLORIDE ) ويكون على هيئية بلورات بيضاء (C6 H5 NH2 HCL) كثافتها 1.22غم /صم3 ودرجة انصهارها 198*م وتذوب في الكحول.
وسائل الانيلين قابل للاشتعال بصعوبة وذلك بعد تسخينه.
الجرعة القاتلة: أقل من 1غم في خلال ساعة أو أقل اذا كان عن طريق الفم وفي اكثر من ذلك اذا كان عن طريق الدم وهو سام حيث يؤثر ويمتص عن طريق الامعاء الدقيقة لذلك يتأخر تأثيره قليلا ثم يؤثر على الاعصاب ويلاحظ تصلب الجسد بعد الموت بفترة قصيرة لا تتجاوز النصف ساعة مما يدل على عدم ارتخاء العضلات (راجع مفعول غازات الاعصاب صـ 60- 61.
أهم الاعراض : صداع ودوارا وارهاقا شديدا مع فقدان التوازن مع ارتعاش وتشنج بصورة كبيرة حتى الموت مع السخونة.
تجارب ومشاهدات:
1- تم اعطاء 1.5 مل لارنب عن طريق الحقن حدث له اسهال بعد 5دقائق وفقد توازنه ونام على جنبه وأخذ يرفض بشدة بعد 20 دقيقة مع الارتعاش واصيب بالعمى بعد 8 ساعات ثم ضعفت حركته جدا ومات بعد 12 ساعة .
2- تم اعطاء 1مل من الانيلين لارنب متوسط البنية فقد توازنه بعد 5 دقائق وبدأ في الارتعاش بعد 18 دقيقة وبدأ في الرفس والارتعاش الشديدة بعد 1.5 ساعة وبعد 5.30 ساعة قلت درجة حرارته جدا وبعد 7- 8 ساعة مات بعد ان حدث له اسهال لونه بني غامق.
3- تم إعطاء 2مل من الانيلين لارنب مات بعد ساعة بعد حدوث نفس الاعراض تقريبا.
4- تم إعطاء 2مل من الانيلين لارنب متوسط البنية فسقط بعد أقل من دقيق وأخذ يرفض بشدة (لاحظ أننا هذه المرة أعطيناه الجرعة عن طريق (الفم) حتى مات بعد عشرة دقائق ولاحظنا أن جسده قد تصلب بعد حوالي نصف ساعة من الموت أو أقل وأصبح مثل القطعة الواحدة وقد حدثت له اسهال ونزيف من فمه (الاسهال قبل الموت والنزيف خرج بعد الموت مباشرة).
ملاحظات:
1- يلاحظ أن الانيلين اذا كان نقيا يكون ليس له لون تقريبا ولابد من وضعه في زجاجة بنية لأن لونه يتغير بالضوء عن طريق الاكسدة.
2- تصنيع الانيلين من نيتروبنزين.

(1) 

3- يصنع أيضا بواسطة عملية اختزال بواسطة الحديد والماء في وجود أثار من حمض الهيدروكلوريد.

(2) 

4- لوحظ أنه بالنسبة لسم نيترايت الصوديوم سواء زادت الجرعة أم قلت فلا بد من مرور فترة أقلها 10 دقائق قبل الموت وهذا الكلام ينطبق أيضا على سم الانيلين.
سموم كيميائية
نيتريت الصوديوم
(SODIUM NITRITE - NaNO2 - )

خواصه: ملح نيتريت الصوديوم بلورات بيضاء اللون تذوب في الماء بسرعة وهي تضاف الى المعلبات وخاصة معلبات اللحوم لتمنع الفساد (الصدأ).
الجرعة القاتلة: اقل من جرام وعادة يتم الموت في أقل من 15 دقيقة .
الية التسمم: هذا السم له القدرة على الاتحاد مع هيموجلوبين واكسدته الى متيهيموجلوبين وبهذا يمنعه عن عمله ويعطل عملية التنفس.
الاعراض:صداع مع قلق وغثيان وقيء وزرقة في الاطراف وهبوط في الضغط وفقدان الوعي ثم الموت.
العلاج: يعطى المصاب حامض الخل المخفف أو عصير الفاكهة ثم يعطي حليب ومع ذلك فعملية الانقاذ صعبة لمن أخذ الجرعة القاتلة.

تجارب ومشاهدات :
1- تم تجربة نيتريت الصوديوم على أرنب باذابة 2غم منه في 5مل من الماء فأخذ يجري يمينا وشمالا ثم بقي تسع دقائق في حالة عادية ثم سقط مع تشنج في الدقيقة العاشرة ومات.
2- تم اعطاء 0.3 غم من نيتريت الصوديوم مذابة في 4مل من الماء لأرنب عن طريق الحقن فظهرت عليه الاعراض بعد 12 دقيقة كان خلالها عاديا وسقط وتشنج ومات في الدقيقة 15.
3- تم اعطاء الجرعة (2غم - 5مل ماء)عن طريق الفم وفي خلال 11 دقيقة كان يجري يمينا وشمالا وبعد 12.25 دقيقة سقط على الارض ومالت وأخذ يشهق وسقط على جنبه بعد 12.5 دقيقة وأخذ يخرج سائل من فمه واخرج براز دم ومات في الدقيقة الخامسة عشر.
ملاحظات: بلورات نتريث الصوديوم درجة انصهارها 271*م وتتحلل في درجة 320*م وهي تستخدم في صناعة الصباغة وكمادة مانعة للصدأ.
ويمكن تحضيرها من بلورات نترات الصوديوم وذلك بتسخينها مع معدن الرصاص.



يمكن استخراج السم من نبات الكرفس والفجل والخيار.


سم كلوريد الكوبالت
(COBALT CHLORIDE - COCL2.6H2O )

خواصها: بلورات حمراء اللون (قرمزية) تذوب في الماء بسرعة مكونا لونا أحمر ويستخدم كلوريد الكوبالت في تلوين الفخار وكثير من الصناعات ويستخدم في التفاعلات الكيمائية عنصر الكوبالت نفسه كعامل مساعد.
الجرعة القاتلة: من 2- 3غم وفترة الموت لا تتعدى ساعتين.
الاعراض : بعد أخذ الجرعة ترتخي العضلات ويستلقي المصاب بين النوم واليقظة ويصاب بالاسهال مع حدوث نزيف داخلي تنفسي (تابع لجهاز التنفس) قبل الموت.
تجارب ومشاهدات:
1- أعطيت جرعة مقدارها 1.5 غم مذابة في أقل كمية من الماء عن طريق الفم لارنب أصابه الاسهال بعد دقيقتين وفقد توازنه بعد 6 دقائق وحدث له اسهال براز في الدقيقة السابعة وسقطت رأسه كليا في الدقيقة الرابعة عشرة ثم وضعنا له قطنة مبللة بالامونيا بالقرب من فمه فأنتبه وأخذت تعود إليه حالته الطبيعية حتى الدقيقة الخمسين ففقد توازنه مرة أخرى (مع العلم فأنه طوال الفترة السابق كانت تصدر من صدره صوت حشرجة) وسقط مع تشنج في الدقيقة 57 ومات بعد ساعة وثلاثة دقائق.
2- تم إعطائه جرعة مقدارها 1.5 غم لارنب صغير الحجم والسن في أقل كمية من الماء عن طريق الفم سقط ومات بعد 5 دقائق بعد أن خرج من فمه سائل أبيض محمر .
3- وعند تجربة القتل عن طريق الحقن أعطيت لارنب جرعة مقدارها 1.5 غم في أقل كمية من الماء أصابه اسهال وتشنج مع تخدير ومات بعد 3 ساعات.
(هذا يدل على سم كلوريد الكوبالت يعمل عن طريق الامعاء).
4- في تجربة على أرنب متوسط البنية أعطيت له عن طريق الفم جرعة مقدارها 5,غم حدث له ما يشبه التخدير (استلقى على الارض وعيناه مفتوحتان) ثم أعطيت له جرعة أخرى مقدارها 1غم عن طريق الفم ايضا مات بعد 3 دقائق بعد أن رفس بشدة وخرجت من فمه وأنفه سائل أبيض محمر قليلا.
سم نترات الكوبالت 
(COBALT NITRATE - [CO(NO3)2].6H2O

خواصه: بلورات حمراء اللون تذوب في الماء.
الجرعة القاتلة: حوالي 1غم في فترة حوالي ساعة أو أقل وذلك يرجع لبنية الجسم وتركيز الجرعة.
الاعراض: اسهال شديد وفقدان للقوى العضلية وعدم القدرة على الحركة والتشنج ثم الموت.
تجارب ومشاهدات :
1- تم إعطاء جرعة لارنب مقدارها 2.5 مل من المحلول المركز لبلورات نترات الكوبالت ظهرت عليه الاعراض بعد 18 دقيقة من اسهال وتشنج بسيط ورعشة ثم تطور الأمر الى تشنج شديد جدا وعصبية ظاهرة حتى مات في الدقيقة 26 (يلاحظ ان هذه الجرعة عن طريق الفم).
2- تم إعطاء جرعة مقدارها 3مل من محلول مركز لارنب عن طريق الحقن فمات بعد 7ساعات بعد اسهال شديد.
3- تم اعطاء جرعة مقدارها2مل لارنب صغير عن طريق الفم فمات بعد دقيقة ونصف وقد تقيء قبل موته بطريقة الرش.
4- تم اعطاء جرعة مقدارها 2مل من محلول نترات الكوبالت المركز عن طريق الفم وظهرت الاعراض بعد دقيقة ومات بعد الدقيقة الرابعة عشر.
ملاحظات:
1- يلاحظ ان إعطاء الجرعة عن طريق الفم يأخذ وقت أقل للقتل من اعطائها عن طريق الحقن.
2- فترة الموت تخضع لعوامل كثيرة منها قوة بنية الارنب وعمره وتركيز المحلول.
سم أزيد الصوديوم 
SODIUM AZED - NaN3- 

خواصه: بلورات بيضاء سريعة الذوبان في الماء وعند تسخينه يتحول الى صوديوم ونتروجين .
ويحضر ازيد الصوديوم بامرار غاز أكسيد النتروز في مصهور اميد الصوديوم
معادلة التفاعل:
NaNH2 + NaN3 + H2O®ON2 

ويمكن الحصول على غاز (NO2) بتسخين نترات الامونيوم عند درجة 170م.
الجرعة القاتلة: أقل من 4, غم في أقل من ثلاثة دقائق.
الاعراض: تقلصات معوية وصداع وارتجاف وتشنجات عصبية ثم إغماء وموت.
العلاج: استعمال بودرة الترياق وعمل تنفس اصطناعي الا أنه من الصعوبة عملية الانقاذ.

تجارب ومشاهدات:
1- تم اذابة 1غم من الازيد في 2مل من الماء أخذنا 1مل من المحلول وتم حقن أرنب به مات بعد دقيقة ونصف بعد ظهور الاعراض السابقة.
2- تم اذابة اقل من 0.2 غم من الازيد في 1مل من الماء وتم حقن ارنب بها بدأت الاعراض بعد دقيقة ومات بعد ثلاثة دقائق وقد تصلب جسده بعد وقت قليل
3- تم اذابة 0.4 غم من ازيد الصوديوم في أقل كمية من الماء واعطيت لارنب قوي البنية عن طريق الفم بدأ التأثر والاعراض بعد دقيقتين بداية بالارتعاش واهتزاز بطنه بشدة ووقع في الدقيقة الرابعة ومات بعد تشنج وصراخ شديد وهياج في الدقيقة الخامسة.
4- تم اذابة 2غم من ازيد الصوديوم في 10 مل من (DMSO) اذابة جيدة وتم المسح على ظهر أرنب بكمية بسيطة من هذا الخليط وبعد ساعتين فقد الارنب السيطرة على عضلاته وأصبح عنده دوار واصابه العمي وفشل في جميع الاطراف وبعد 5 دقائق أصبح يتقلب ويرفس بشدة بين لحظة والثانية حتى مات بعد ساعتين ونصف من المسح.
5- في تجربة أخرى للمسح وذلك عن طريق استخدام كريم النيفيا كموصل فتم وضع 0.3 غم من الازيد مع حوالي 5مل من الكريم وبعد الطحن والخلط الجيد بينهما مسحنا به ظهر أرنب متوسط البنية فمات بعد أربع ساعات.
6- بعد أن أعطينا أحد الارانب الجرعة عن طريق الفم وعند بدأ ظهور الاعراض اعطينا جرعة من بودرة الترياق بواسطة الماء عن طريق الفم أيضا لا أنها لم توقف مفعول السم ولم تعطله ومات الارنب في نفس الوقت السابق مما يدل على أن عملية الانقاذ صعبة جدا.
سم الثاليوم 
THALLIUM - TL- 
خواصه: عنصر من العناصر الثقيلة النادرة وزنه الذري 204 وكثافته 11.85غم/سم3 وتكافؤه ثلاثي ويعتبر من أخطر السموم مثل تراب الماس لانه ليس له رائحة أو مذاق معين لونه أبيض مزرق قليلا وبلوراته ناعمة تشبه بلورات الرصاص ليس قابلة للسحق ودرجة انصهاره 302*م ويحترق في درجة 316*م ويشتعل بلهب أخضر (وبالنسبة للتوصيل الكهربي فهو منخفض) وبعد احتراق ينتج عنه اكسيد الثاليوم ويتفاعل مع حمض الكبريتيك والنيتريك ويوجد هذا العنصر دائما في سبائك مع معدني النحاس والزنك وتوجد خاماته في البلاد الآنية مقدونيا وسو يسرا والسودان وأملاح الثاليوم كذلك عالية السمية كبريتيداته تستعمل كمبيد للفئران وكذلك كبريتات الثاليوم (TL2[SO4]3) بلورات مثل البودرة وهي تستعمل قاتلة للحشرات وهو اكثر سمية من مركبات الرصاص ويستعمل الثاليوم في صناعة العدسات البصرية للنظارات حيث يعطي الانعكاس.
ملاحظة: العدد الذري لعنصر الثاليوم 81 وهو يشبه عنصر الايد يوم في ندرته وتوجد خاماته مع خامات عنصري الكادميوم والرصاص أيضا ويمكن الحصول عليه كنواتج عند استخلاصها وهو عنصر لين جدا ويمكن تقطيعه بالسكين ولأنه شديد التفاعل مع الاكسجين مكونا اكسيد الثاليوم لذلك يجب حفظه تحت الزيت ودرجة غليانه 1460*م .
الجرعة القاتلة: حوالي 1غم او أقل وفترة الموت تستغرق ستة اسابيع.
الاعراض : تبدأ الاعراض بعد ثلاثة أيام من بلعه وهي تشمل الم بدرجة كبيرة في البطن وغثيان وقيء مع دم واسهال وتساقط الشعر مع تشنجات ارتجاف شديد مع هبوط نفسي واحباط وخروج دم من جميع مخارج جسم الانسان مع تورم الجلد وتلف المخ ومحل هذه الاعراض تأخذ حوالي ستة أسابيع وهي تجري بشكل سريع ولا يمكن علاجه.
ملاحظات تتعلق بكبريتات الثاليوم:
فهي تستخدم كمبيدات غير عضوية للقوارض وهي قاتلة لمعظم الحيوانات بتركيز يترواح ما بين 10- 20 ملغم/كغم وتشمل اعراض التسمم الحاد بها تهيج الجهاز الهضمي وشلل في الاعصاب الحركية وقد تحدث الوفاة نتيجة توقف جهاز التنفسي وفي حالة الجرعات القاتلة فأن أهم الاعراض احمرار في الجلد وتساقط الشعر اما عن التعرض المتكرر لجرعات صغيرة تكون الاعراض على شكل رجفة والم في الساقين وخدر في الارجل واليدين مع الاختلاجات.
العلاج: من المفضل استخدام ثنائي اثيل ثنائي كبريت الكارباميت( DI-ETHYL DISULPHATE CARBOMTE) ( الذي يعمل على زيادة طرح الثاليوم من الجسم.

سم تراب الماس 
DUST OF DIAMOND
يعتبر تراب الماس من اخطر السموم وذلك لانه ليس له رائحة ولا طعم معين ولا حتى اعراض معينة عند بداية التسمم يمكن ان يعرف بها.
الجرعة القاتلة: أقل من 0.1 غم من تراب الماس.
آلية التسمم: فلو أن شخصا ما ابتلع كمية بسيطة جدا من تراب الماس فأن الحركة التموجية للقناة المساعدة على الهضم (المريء) تبدأ في تكوين شظايا لحمية تتكون حول تراب الماس وتدفن نفسها على طول القناة الهضمية كما هو موضح بالشكل المقابل ثم ان الحركة العادية للجسم تجعل هذه الشظايا تتعمق أكثر فاكثر حتى تصل للبنية العضوية للجسم (العمود الفقري) ثم تثقبها وتخلعها من مكانها والالم المصاحب لهذه العملية لا يمكن تخيله الا أن تتصور أن هناك شخصا آخر حل محل جسمك وتحدث هذه العملية والاعراض في فترة زمنية تمتد من شهرين الى ستة اشهر وحتى في المراحل المتقدمة من الاصابة يكون من الصعوبة عملية انقاذ المصاب الا بمحاولة اجراء عملية جراحية لاخراج شظايا الماس وهي شبه مستحيلة وللعلم فأن القتل بتراب الماس كان من الطرق المفضلة للاغتيالات في عصر النهضة في أوروبا للقتل البطئ.
سم برمنجنات البوتاسيوم
POTASSIUM PERMANGANATE - KMno4- 
خواصه: بلورات بنفسجية غامقة تذوب في الماء بسهولة وتغطي لون أحمر دموي وبرمنجنات البوتاسيوم تستخدم كمطهر لمياه الخزانات والبرك والمستنقعات تدخل في التفاعلات كعامل مساعد وتستخدم في الكيمياء التحليلية كمحلول عياري.
الجرعة القاتلة: 10غم أو أقل والفترة لمدة 1.5 ساعة .
الاعراض: الم وحرقان وغثيان وصعوبة في البلع والم في المعدة حيث يسبب تآكلها.
العلاج: أعط المصاب فحم نباتي نقي (منشط) وبياض البيض وحليب ومنبه (قهوة).
تجارب ومشاهدات:
تم اعطاء جرعة صغيرة مقدارها 3مل من محلول برمنجنات البوتاسيوم المركز لارنب وعند الاعطاء اخذ يصرخ ووقف بعدها عن الصراخ بحوالي 5 دقائق وعاد طبيعي جدا الى أن مات بعد حوالي 12 ساعة أو أقل.



سموم المشتقات الكلورية
وهي السموم التي يدخل في تركيبها عنصر الكلور ومنها:
مركب الـ د. .د. .ت (D.D.T) 
وهو مركب يستخدم لابادة كثير من الحشرات وهو مركب معروف عالميا الا أن من عيوبه ثباته الكيميائي العالي مما يساهم في عملية تلوث البيئة ويمكن تصنيعه بسهولة من تكاثف مادة الكلورال (الذي يمكن تحضيره أيضا بسهولة) مع الكلوروبنزين في وجود حامض الكبريتيك كعامل مساعد .
اولا تحضير الكلورال:
يحضر من كلورة الايثانول حسب المعادلة آلاتية:

(1)


أو من الاستيالدهيد حسب المعادلة التالية :
(2) CH3 CHO + 3CL2 à CCL3 CHO + 3 HCL

والكلور الناتج عبارة عن سائل عديم اللون ذو رائحة نفاذة يغلى عند درجة 97.7م ثم يتم تفاعل الكلورال مع الكلوروبنزين في وجود حمض الكبريتيك كعامل مساعد
2- الجامكسان (سداسي كلوروالبنزين) ورمزه (C6H6CL6) وهو من المشتقات الكلورية ومنها ايضا كل من:
3- الكلوردان (CHLORODANE) ورمزه (C10H6CL3) .
4- التوكسافين (TOXAPHONE) ورمزه (C10H10CL3) .
5- الالدرين (ALDERIN) ورمزه (C12H8CL6) .
6- الدايلدرين (DIELDRIN) ورمزه (C12H8CL6O) .
7- الهبتاكلوريثودان (HEPTACHLOROTHEOAN) ورمزه (C6H6CL6O3S) .
الجرعة القاتلة: لكل من هذه المشتقات الكلورية 1غم او أقل.

الاعراض: هي اعراض مشتركة عبارة عن رجفة ودوران واضطرابات عصبية وموت.
العلاج : يعطي المصاب شاي وقهوة ساخنين مع 30غم من كبريتات المغنسيوم (MgSO4) والمعروفة تحت اسم الملح الانجليزي.



سموم المركبات الفسفورية العضوية
تعتبر هذه المواد شديدة السمية ويكون تأثيرها السمي عن طريق الجهاز الهضمي والجلد والرئتين ومنها:
1- باراثيون (PARATHION) وتركيبه هو:

واسمه الكيميائي: فسفوثيونات ثنائي اثيل بارا نترو الفنيل وجرعته القاتلة 2غم.
تعتبر البراثيون ومشتقاته من اكثر المبيدات الفسفورية انتشارا لأن له استخدامات واسعة واكتشف العالم شرادر فعاليته عام 1944 
بالنسبة لمثيل البراثيون

ميثل الباراثيون وتركيبه
(METHYL PARATHION)


وهو عبارة عن مادة صلبة تنصهر عند 36*م وكثافتها 1.46غم /سم3 ويتميع البراثيون بسرعة سواء في التخزين أو في مخلفاته الباقة بعد الاستعمال ويذوب في معظم المذيبات العضوية وذائبيته في الماء قليلة جدا. وجرعته القاتلة: 0.25 غم


3- التب (TEPP) 
وتركيبه كما في الشكل المقابل
وجرعته القاتلة 0.1 غم
3- الترينون (TRI THION) 
وجرعته القاتلة 9,غم
5- السيستوكس (SYSTOX) 
وجرعته القاتلة 2,غم
6- الغوتيون (GUTHION)
وجرعته القاتلة 3,غم.
7- ثنائي السيستون (DISYSTON) 
وجرعته القاتلة 3,غم.
8- الفوسدرين (PHOSDRIN) 
وجرعته القاتلة 25,غم.
اعراض التسمم:
الاعراض الاساسية الدوار والغثيان وعند تقدم الاصابة تظهر الاعراض آلاتية:
انقباض حدقة العين والجفن وتقلصات معوية مصحوبة بقيء واسهال.
وفي حالة الاصابات الخطيرة تتطور الاعراض الى صعوبة في التنفس وحشرجة وانقباض شديد في حدقة العين وازدياد ملحوظ في افراز العرق واللعاب.
الاسعافات الأولية:
1- تطهر الجلد بخلع الملابس الملوثة وغسل الجزء المصاب بالماء والصابون وغسل العينان في حالة اصابتهما.
2- تطهير المعدة عند ما تكون الاصابة نتيجة البلع فيعطي المصاب مواد مقيئة (مثل ملعقة ملح طعام في كأس ماء دافئ).
3- يستلقى المصاب في مكان نظيف جيد التهوية بعيدا عن مصدر التلوث مع بقائه دافئا.
4- تجري له عملية التنفس الاصطناعي عند توقف تنفسه ويعطى حقنة اتروبين مقدارها 2ملغم في العضل العلاج الطبي:
يجري للمصاب في حالة ابتلاعه السم غسيل معدة مع استعمال الفحم الطبي لامتصاص ما تبقى من السم ثم يعطى حقنة أتروبين في الوريد بمعدل 2- 5ملج وتكرر الحقن كل 10- 15 دقيقة بمعدل 2ملغم حتى زوال أعراض التسمم وغالبا ما يؤدي الاتروبين الى نتائج مرضية حتى بعد مرور 24 ساعة على الاصابة.
سموم المخدرات
يمكن استعمال بعض المخدرات النقية بجرعات معينة في القتل مثل المورفين، والهيروين والكودائين والكوكايين.
والمخدرات الثلاثة الاولى تستخرج من الأفيون (OPIUM) وهو بدوره يستخرج من المحفظة الغير الناضجة لنبات الخشخاش اذ بعد سقوط الاوراق تشق محفظته فتسيل منها المادة الفعالة وتنشف ثم تجمع وهذه توجد فيها مواد قلوية عديدة مثل المورفين والكودائين والهيروين وغيرها.
المورفين


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

كمية المورفين الموجود في الافيون تعتبر اكبر كمية وهي تترواح ما بين 9- 14% منه وأهم تأثيراته على الانسان فهو يؤثر على الجهاز العصبي المركزي وذلك عن طريق تفاعله مع المستقبلات الخاصة به فيحفز بعض المراكز العصبية ويثبط الأخرى وأهم تأثيراته الدوائية تسكين الألم لكنه يسبب الادمان وهو يضيق حدقة العين وهذا دليل على استعماله ويخفض درجة الحرارة ويقلل من ادرار البول بتحفيزه إفراز هرمون النازوبرسين وهو يثبط مراكز التنفس ويزيد توتر حمامات الجهاز الهضمي ويسبب تقلص العضلات الملساء بصورة تشنجية ويقلل من حركة الامعاء وافرازاتها.
استعمالاته: يستعمل كمسكن قوي للالم الشديد وخاصة بعد العلميات والاصابات الشديد للجرحى وفي الحالات المرضية المؤلمة مثل السرطان ويستعمل في بعض حالات الاسهال.
الجرعة القاتلة: حوالي 1غم من النقي منه.
الاعراض شعور بالنشوة والسعادة وغثيان وقئ وضيق في حدقة العين حتى تصبح مثل رأس الدبوس مع دوخة ونوم عميق وبرودة في الجلد وهبوط في ضغط الدم واتساع حدقة العين قبل الموت مباشرة .
علاج التسمم الحاد (عام بالنسبة للمخدرات الثلاثة).
1- إعطاء الفالوكسون (NALOXONE) كترياق وتكون الجرعة 0.4- 0.8 ملغم عن طريق الوريد.
2- اعطاء الاكسجين:
اما علاج الادمان ويتم ذلك بالتعويض عنه باعطاء جرعة مادة الميثادون (METHADOEN) وتقلل تدريجيا لعدة أيام.
الكودائين
النقي منه رمادي اللون ،والجرعة القاتلة حوالي 1غم من النقي.
الاعراض: شعور بالنشوة، صعوبة في البلع وتنميل في الفم مع سرعة في النبض واتساع في حدقة العين مع هلوسة وزرقة في الاطراف ويسود اللسان وحدوث نزيف انفي حتى الموت.

الهيروين
النقي منه لونه بني مصفر قليلا.
الجرعة القاتلة: 1غم من النقي منه أو أقل تكفي للقتل ويفضل المدمن استعماله اكثر من غيره بسبب تولد الشعور بالحبور والخفة والمرح اكثر من غيره من مشتقات الافيون .
الاعراض: اتساع حدقة العين وشعور بالنشوة الزائدة وغثيان مع هلوسة مع عدم النوم والرعشة حتى الموت.
ملاحظة: لو ان الشخص المطلوب قتله معتاد على استخدام الهيروين فهذه مناسبة جيدة لتقديم هدية مجانية له. ويمكن وضع الجرعة في الفحم المعد للشم.
الكوكايين (COCAINE)
وهي مادة قلوية أول ما عرفت في أمريكا الجنوبية قبل 1200 سنة وهو يستخرج من أوراق الارثروكسيلون كوكا وهي شجيرة تنمو في المنحدرات الشرقية لجبال الانديز تقطف أوراقها عدة مرات على مدار أيام السنة ثم تجفف وتخزن وتدعي هذه الاوراق بالكوكا وتترواح نسبة الكوكايين فيها ما بين 6.5 - 12 ملغم% .
الاستعمال الطبي: استعمل طبيا مخدرا موضعيا في عمليات العين لكنه استبدل بادوية حديثة.
التأثير الدوائي: ترجع فاعليته في منع وصول النوراينفرين (NOREEPINEPHRINE) الى نهايات الاعصاب الودية لذلك فهو يزيد في سرعة النبض ويوسع حدقة العين ويسبب الرجفة والتعرق
الجرعة القاتلة منه 1غم عن طريق الوريد.

سموم المركبات الزرنيخية
( ARSEIN COMPOUND - AS- )
معدن الزرنيخ عبارة عن بلورات صلبة رمادية اللون لامعة وهشة عددها الذري 32 والوزن الجزئي 74.9 ويغلى عند درجة 613*م وكثافته 5.7غم/سم3. وينتشر الزرنيخ بشكل واسع في البيئة وأهم مصادره الصناعية هي عملية تنقية المعادن وحرق الفحم والمبيدات الزرنيخية ويتجمع في بعض الكائنات المائية مثل الاعشاب البحرية وطحالب المياه العذبة والقشريات. 
وقد لعب الزرنيخ دورا هاما في عمليات الاغتيال والانتحار وهو يمثل المرتبة العشرين من حيث توافره في التربة ويدخل الزرنيخ في صناعة مبيدات الاعشاب وحفظ الاخشاب ومبيدات الحشرات وصناعة الزجاج الملون ويدخل في صناعة مواد الشامبو المستخدم في تنظيف فراء الحيوانات وتلمعها كما يدخل في صناعة بعض الادوية البيطرية الخاصة بعلاج الديدان.
بعض المعلومات الاضافية:
عرفت الخواص السامة لمركبات الزرنيخ منذ عام 9 بعد الميلاد وقد استخدمت هذه المركبات في العين قبل عام 900م وفي اوربا عام 1669م.
يوجد الزرنيخ في الطبيعة منفردا أو متحدا مع عناصر أخري ويمكن الحصول عليه من تسخين بايريت الزرنيخ (FeASS) حسب المعادلة آلاتية:
FeSS ®D¾ FeS +AS
وعند تسخين خامات الفلزات المحتوية على الزرنيخ يتكون ثالث اكسيد الزرنيخ (AS203) نتيجة لتأكسد الزرنيخ ويترسب على شكل رماد ابيض ويحضر الزرنيخ من هذا الأكسيد باختزاله بالكربون حسب العادلة التالية:
2 As2 O3 + 4As + 3CO2®D¾3C 
عند تسخين بلورات الزرنيخ تتسامى قبل الانصهار ويوجد للزرنيخ نوعان من الاملاح هما املاح الزرنيخيت (ARSENITES) وأملاح الزرنيخات(ARSENARES) وفي معظم الحالات تكون املاح الزرنيخيت أقل ثباتا واكثر سمية وتأثيرا.
أكسيد الزرنيخ (AS2O3) 
يحضر هذا المركب بتسخين الخامات الفلزية المحتوية على الزرنيخ بوجود الاكسجين وهو مركب من المركبات الفعالة ذات التأثير السام وهو أيضا رخيص الثمن ويحتوي على 75% زرنيخ ويذوب في الماء بنسبة اكثر من 1% عند درجة 20*م.
يحضر زرنيخيت الصوديوم بتفاعل أكسيد الزرنيخ (AS2O3) (III) مع الصودا الكاوية حسب المعادلة التالية:
3 NaOH + NaAsO2.Na2HASO3 + H2O®¾As2O3 
تباع هذه المادة على صورة سائلة ولها نسبة ذوبان عالية في الماء وتستعمل اساسا في الطعوم السامة ولمقاومة آفات التي تصيب حيوانات المزرعة بغمرها في محلولها وفي ابادة الجراد والجنادب وفي صناعة الاوراق التي يستخدم في ابادة الذباب.
بعض مركبات الزرنيخ السامة:
اكسيد الزرنيخ (AS2O3) 
ويسمى الزرنيخ الابيض وهو عبارة عن بلورات بيضاء اللون تذوب في الماء ولا في معظم المذيبات العضوية ويمكن تحضيره من حرق الزرنيخ في الهواء والمادة المتبقية تكون هي اكسيد الزرنيخ وهو يسمى (ARSENIC TRI OXIDE) .
أخضر باريس
وهي المادة التي تتكون على معدن النحاس وخاصة الاواني النحاسية عند تركها في الجو الرطب وتركيبها هو
[Cu (CH3COO)2.3Cu(AS2O3)].
زرنيخ الرصاص وزرنيخيت الصوديوم
وتركيبه هو (Pb3 [AS2O3]) .
اكسيد الزرنيخ الخماسي (AS2O5)
الا أنه أقل سمية من اكسيد الزرنيخ الثلاثي لكنه بعد امتصاصه في الجسم يأخذ في التحول الى اكسيد الزرنيخ الثلاثي الاكثر سمية.
الجرعة القاتلة لمركبات الزرنيخ تترواح ما بين 120- 200 ملغم خلال 24 ساعة السبب في كثرة استخدام الزرنيخ ومركباته في القتل والانتحار يرجع ذلك لعدم وجود طعم ولا رائحة له وكمية قليلة توضع مع الطعام تكفي لقتل أي انسان وتظهر الاعراض خلال ساعة من تعاطيه.
امتصاص الزرنيخ وآلية عمله:
يتم امتصاص الزرنيخ بشكل رئيسي في الامعاء ويتوزع اكسيد الزرنيخ الثلاثي (AS2O3) في الكبد والشعر والجلد والعضلات ويتم افراز الزرنيخ في العصارة الصفراوية أما بالنسبة لاكسيد الزرنيخ الخمسي(AS2O5) فهو أقل سمية ويتم افرازه بشكل رئيسي في البول الا أنه التحول الى اكسيد الزرنيخ الثلاثي الاكثر سمية وتنتج سمية الزرنيخ بسبب تأثيره على عمل انزيمات مختلفة في جسم الانسان مسئولة عن هضم الدهون فيوقف عملها وتتراكم الدهون في شرايين وأوردة الجسم مما يؤدي الى حدوث جلطة دموية.
الاعراض : يسبب التسمم الجاد اعراضا غير محددة مثل وجود الم وحرقان بالحلق مع قيء شديد أزرق أو اسود اللون وعرق بارد وخروج دم مع البراز وحدوث تقلصات عضلية ومع ذلك لا يتأثر العقل يصاحب ذلك اسهال وصداع وشعور بالعطش واملاح الزرنيخ سامة عندما تمس الجهاز الهضمي وتهيج ابخرتها الاغشية المخاطية ويعتبر حدوث الوذمة في الجفون والوجه من خصائص التسمم بالزرنيخ.
خصائص التسمم بالزرنيخ:
اعراض التسمم المزمن: الاعراض المبكرة تكون على شكل اعتلال في الصحة واضطراب في الجهاز الهضمي و رائحته تشبه رائحة الثوم وفي مرحلة تظهر اعراض في تلون الجلد وتقشره أما في الفترة الاخيرة فتظهر اعراض اصابة الاعصاب الذي تتأثر فيه الأرجل اكثر من الايدي ويبدأ ذلك على شكل نمنمة تبدأ في القدم وتمتد الى الساقين يتبعها فقدان في قوة العضلات ويكون ذلك مصحوبا بفقر الدم وتقرح في حاجز الانف وتلف في الكلي والكبد وقد يؤدي التسمم المزمن بالزرنيخ الى الاصابة بسرطان الجلد والرئة أو الجهاز التنفسي العلوي .
العلاج: اعطاء المصاب جرعة مقدارها 15غم من بودرة الترياق (بتركيبها في صـ رقم 2) التي تقوم بامتصاص السموم الزرنيخية وتعديلها ثم تغسل العدة بمقدار 240 مل من محلول بيكربونات الصوديوم تركيز 5% بعد زيادته الى لتر ماء دافئ يحتوي على 30 غم من كبريتات المغنسيوم ويشرب المصاب مبدئيا كأسا من الماء فيه 20 نقطة من حمض الهيدرو كلوريك المخفف أو ملعقة خل أو 3- 4 مغم من حمض الليمون ثم يعطي مسهلا من الملح الانجليزي (كبريتات المغنسيوم) مع 0.5 غم من الاونيتول 2،3 ثنائي مركبتوبروبان سولفات الصوديوم وهذا المركب السابق يستخدم عند التسمم خاصة بمركبات الزرنيخ أو الزئبق أو الكروم او البزموت. يمكن ايضا معالجة التسمم باستخدام الدايمركبرول وهو مركب خاص لمعالجة تسمم الزرنيخ (DIMERCOPROL) .
تجارب ومشاهدات:
في كل هذه التجارب تم استخدام اكسيد الزرنيخ الابيض الثلاثي(AS2O3) لتوفره ولأنه مضمون النتائج ولعدم الحصول على مركبات أخرى.
1- تم إعطاء 0,5 غم من اكسيد الزرنيخ عن طريق الفم لأرنب فمات بعد 11 ساعة وقد ظهرت الاعراض خلال ساعة .
2- تم إعطاء 0,25 غم من اكسيد الزرنيخ لأرنب عن طريق الفم حدثت له الاعراض المذكورة ومات بعد 13 ساعة.
3- في تجربة أخرى على أرنب قوى البنية تم إعطاؤه جرعة مقدار 0,3 غم من اكسيد الزرنيخ فمات بعد 18 ساعة بعد اسهال مفاجئ به دم وفقدان القوة العضلية وتشنج.


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

العقاقير
(أولا) عقاقير التخدير
(ثانيا) والمهدئات والمنومات
عقاقير التخدير:ء
هي مركبات كيميائية تؤدي الى تخدير أجهزة الجسم المختلفة لاجراء العمليات الجراحية وغيرها من الامور المطلوبة ومنها:
الكلوروفورم 
(CHLOROFORM - CHCL3 OR TRI CHLOROMETHANE )
خواصه: سائل عديم اللون حلو الطعم والرائحة درجة غليانه من 60- 61*م لا يذوب مطلقا في الماء.
وهو مادة غير ملتهبة سريعة التطاير وهي تؤدي الى تخدير فعال لكن من سيئاته الكبرى أن مقدار الجرعة المخدرة لا يختلف كثيرا عن مقدار الجرعة القاتلة ومن ناحية أخرى فهو يميل الى التحول الى غاز الفوسجين القاتل اذا ترك معرضا لضوء الشمس وللهواء ويحضر بواسطة تفاعل الكلور مع غاز الميثان.
2 HCL3 + 3H2­®¾2CH4 + 3CL2 
ويمكن منع تحوله الى غاز الفوسجين باضافة قليل من الكحول ويمنع عنه الاكسجين أثناء خزنه كذلك ويعتبر الكلورفورم مذيب جيد للزيوت والدهون ولكثير من المواد العضوية.
الجرعة القاتلة: 3مل عن طريق الفم أو أقل.
ملاحظة: إذا وضعت قطنة مبللة بالكلوروفورم على أنف شخص ولمدة دقيقتين وكانت القطنة محكمة على أنفه يموت هذا الشخص واذا كانت القطن غير محكمة يغمى عليه بقدر ما تنفس من غاز الكلوروفورم .
الاعراض: تحدث مرحلة الشلل وهي فقدان كل قوة للعضلات واتساع حدقة العين وعدم تأثيرها بتجربة تسليط الضوء عليها وتقل الحرارة عن المعدل العادي وذلك اذا تم التخدير عن طريق الأنف.
وعندما تتم الاصابة عن طريق الفم تتسع حدقة العين أيضا مع شعور بالسرور الزائد كأنه ملك الدنيا كلها مع فقدان المقاومة وعدم التركيز وتوقف حدقة العين وسقوط على الارض وقئ وتشنجات واغماء وربما الموت اذا تناول الشخص الجرعة القاتلة.
تجارب ومشاهدات:
1- تم اعطاء 1مل من الكلوروفورم لأرنب عن طريق الفم فأغمي عليه لمدة اكثر من ساعة.
2- تم كتم نفس أرنب نصف كتمة ولمدة نصف دقيقة أو أقل فأغمى عليه فقط لمدة ثلاثة دقائق.
3- تم اعطاء أرنب 2مل من الكلوروفورم عن طريق الفم فمات بعد 1.5 دقيقة.
4- تم اعطاء أرنب 1.5مل من الكلوروفورم فأغمى عليه فقط لمدة 15 دقيقة.
في تجربة لاعطاء الارنب جرعة عن طريق الفم اعطيت له جرعة مقدارها 2.5مل من الكلوروفورم مع ملاحظة أن مادة الكلوروفورم المستخدمة غير نقية فتم تخديرها لمدة 43 دقيقة.
غاز النتروز 
(NITROGENMONOXIDE- N2O­)
او أكسيد النتروز هو غاز عديم اللون ويحضر عادة بتسخين نترات الامونيوم عند درجة 170م وهو تفاعل طارد للحرارة.
وغاز اكسيد النتروز غاز عديم اللون ذو رائحة مقبولة وطعم حلو واذا استنشق بكمية قليلة فأنه يولد رغبة في الضحك ولذا سمي "الغاز المضحك" اما اذا استنشق بكميات كبيرة فأنه يعمل كمخدر ويستخدم في عمليات التخدير وخاصة في العمليات التي لا يصحبها نزف كثير من الدم. والغاز يذوب في الماء بدرجة محسوسة فيذيب الحجم من الماء عند درجة الصفر 1.3052حجما من الغاز ولذا يجمع الغاز تحت الماء الساخن الايثير.


ثنائي إيثيل الإيثر
(ETHER OR DIETHYL ETHER- (CH3CH2)2O)
خواصه: سائل عديم اللون ذو رائحة حلوه وخاصة أنه سريع التطاير وابخرته تكون خليط متفجر مع الهواء درجة غليانه 34.5م وهو يستخدم كمخدر وهو قليل المخاطر نسبيا اذ هناك فجوة واسعة تفصل بين مقدار الجرعة المخدرة ومقدار الجرعة القاتلة لكن استخدامه كذلك لا يخلو من مضايقات مثل الشعور بالغثيان ومن أجل سرعة تطايره وقابليته السريعة لتكوين خليط متفجر مع الهواء ولا بد أن يكون نقيا جدا.
تحضيره بامرار بخار الكحول الايثيلي على خليط مكون من الكحول الايثيلي تركيز 92% مع حمض الكبريتيك تركيز 78%
4- وأدخل الى الاستعمال ثنائي أثير(DI-METHYL ETHER) 
¾ O ¾CH2 === CH CH === CH2

او (C4H6O) وهو أقوى من الايثير العادي بسبع مرات بالنسبة لعمله كمخدر وهو يؤدي الى تخدير عميق بسرعة بالغة ومن عيوبه أنه أيضا سريع الالتهاب ومن خواصه أيضا أنه سائل ليس له لون وله رائحة مميزة درجة غليانه من 28 الي 31م ويحضر بواسطة تفاعل (KOH) هيدروكسيد البوتاسيوم على 2،2 ثنائي كلورو ثنائي اثيل الايثير وهو غير ثابت قابل للتحلل بسرعة الى ميثانول وحمض ميثانوليك.
معادلة التحضير:


غاز سايكلوبروبان
(CYCLOPROPANE OR TRIMETHYLENE) 


وهو غاز عديم اللون يعتبر أقوى مخدر غازي فهو عندما يؤخذ بكمية صغيرة يؤدي الى فقدان الاحساس وهو غير مهيج (مع عدم فقدان الوعي) وغير سام للكبد أو الكلي وعند تنفسه يحبط النفس وله رائحة قليلة الحلاوة ويحضر بمعاملة 1،3 ثنائي بروموالبروبان بالزنك ودرجة غليانه 345 م. 

هالوثان(HALOTHANE ) 




وهو من المخدرات الفعالة وهو سائل ليس له لون وله قوام ثقيل وله رائحة تشبه الكلوروفورم وله رائحة حلوه لكن مذاقه حارق وهو ليس مشتعل درجة غليانه من 49- 51م وهو يفوق الكلوروفورم في صفاته الجيدة مثل انخفاض سميته وسرعة تخديره وقوته لكن كثرة التعرض له تصيب الرئتين بالضرر وهذا في حالات نادرة وهو يستعمل سويا مع غاز اكسيد النتروز في عمليات التخدير.


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

ثلاثي كلورو إثيلين
(tri Chloro Ethylelene) 


يعد من المخدرات الفعالة لكن أوقف استخدامه نتيجة لتأثيره السام وهو سائل ليس له لون وله نفس رائحة الكلوروفورم والشكل وهو غير مشتعل وسميته خاصة بالرئتين ولثلاثي كلوروايثلين استخدامات كثيرة منها أنه يستخدم في طفايات الحرائق الكيميائية وكمزيل للدهانات وكمطهر بالدخان وقاتل للحشرات وكوسط تحويل حراري وكمنظف للصوف وكمزيل للاستخلاص فهو يستخلص زيت الزيتون والصويا من بذورهما.
ويحضر من كلورة الايثلين في وجود (الجير أو اكسيد الكالسيوم).
ميثوكسيفلوران
(methoxyflurane)
وهو من المخدرات السائلة الجيدة التي استخدمت حديثا
الايسوفلوران
(iso Flurane) 


الانفلوران: (enflurane)

المهدئات والمنومات
المهدئات هي الادوية التي توصف لتهدئة المرضى المصابين بالعصاب (neurosis) الذين يتميزون بفرط النشاط والاستشارة لأقل الاسباب وليس لها تأثير يذكر على الوظائف العقلية.
أما المنومات فهي تثبط الجهاز العصبي المركزي لدرجة اكبر مسببة النعاس ثم النوم والفرق بين المجموعتين هو كمي وليس نوعي.
ويمكن أن تنقسم المهدئات الى ثلاثة مجموعات رئيسة:
1- مشتقات البنزوديازابين (benzo Diazepine Derivatives)
وهي تستخدم لعلاج القلق واضطرابات النوم والمساعدة على التخدير العام وقد تم تصنيع ألفي مركب منها وتم تجربة مائة منها فقط ولم يستعمل منها طبيا الى الآن الا العشرات ويتم عمل هذه المركبات بطريقة غير مباشرة على الاعصاب تؤدي الى تثبيط المسالك العصبية متعددة المشابك(polysynoptic Neuronal Pathways) المنتشرة في الجهاز العصبي ومن هذه المركبات:



الفلورازيام 

والنيترازيام .
2- ثانيا: مشتقات البارميتيوراتbarbiturate Dervitives) 




وتعتبر من المركبات المهدئة والمنومة التقليدية احتلت مكانها مركبات النيتروبنزين.
في الستينات من هذا القرن وقد كانت هذه المركبات سببا في حدوث السمية الحادة والمزمنة ومازالت وتركيبها العام هو:




ومنها الفيثوباريثال والاموباريثال وبنتوثال (pentothal) 
وتركيبه هو:




مجموعة الأدوية المنومة المتفرقة
ومنها:
1- الكلورالهيدرات
2- البارالدهيد 

3- المبروباميت


ومنها يوديدسكسنيلكولين





ومثل عقار كواراري (curare) الذي تسبب جرعات كبيرة منه الموت نتيجة شلل عضلات جهاز التنفس واذا أعطى عن طريق الدم فأنه يسبب الوفاة ايضا وهذا هو تركيب عقار الكوراري.


مظاهر سمية المهدئات والمنومات وأعراضها:
1- مرضاها من ذوي النفسيات المضطربة واغلب حالات التسمم تكون انتحارية.
2- أول مظاهر التسمم النوم الهادئ الطويل على عكس ما يحدث في كثير من السموم
3- وهي أدوية منتشرة في كل مكان وكثرة وصفها للمرضى يزيد من احتمال تداولها والعبث بها.
4- عند تناولها مع غيرها من مثبطات الجهاز العصبي يؤدي ذلك الى تضافر الآثار السامة.
الجرعة القاتلة:
1- مشتقات البنزوديازابين 5,- 1.5غم .
2- الاموباربيتال والبنتوباربيتال 2- 3غم.
وللغينوباربيتال 6- 10غم.
واعراض التسمم تتضمن هبوطا عاما في مستويات الوعي مثل عدم التناسق .(incoordination) والكلام المتداخل (slurred Speech) والتوهان الذي قد يمتد الى النوم الطويل وعند تثبيط مركز التنفس الذي في مرحلة متقدمة يؤدي الى نقص الاكسجين وللموت


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

المعالجة: 
1- الاقياء وغسل المعدة.
2- استعمال الكربون المنشط والمسهلات.
3- الادرار القلوي الجبري لمسارعة إطراح الدواء.
4- الديال الطفاقي والدموي والتروية الدموية (سوف يتم شرح ذلك في آخر باب من الكتاب ان شاء الله تعالى).
سم جليكول الاثيلي
(ETHYLENE GLYCOL- DIETHYLENE GLOCOL OR 1,2 DIHYDROXYETHANE HO CH2=CH2OH)

خواصه: سائل شفاف وعديم الرائحة وحلو المذاق ثقيل القوام ومذيب لكثير من العناصر التي لا تذوب في الماء بما في ذلك الادوية ويدخل في صناعات كثيرة مثل مضادات التجمد ومذيب عضوي في صناعات مختلفة وبخاصة الدوائية ويدخل في صناعة المضافات الغذائية ومواد التجميل وهو لهذا سهل التداول اضافة الى أن طعمه حلو ومقبول يجعله من السموم الجيدة وهو يدخل كذلك في صناعة الياف البولي استر مثل التريلين (TRYLENE) وفي تبريد الآلات الصناعية .
ويضع من ايثلينكلورهيدرن 
(ETHYLENE CHLOROHYDRIN - CLCH2.CH2OH)
مع بيكربونات الصوديوم محلول
الجرعة القاتلة والسمية:
تساوي 2.5- 5 أونس أي 3.5×28.3= 99غم ويحدث الموت في حوالي ساعة الى ساعة ونصف من وقت الابتلاع وبالنسبة لخطر استنشاقه قليل في درجات الحرارة العادية وذلك لقلة تطايرها اما في حالة شربها فأنها تتحول الى حمض الاوكزاليك .... الذي يستطيع أن يتلف الدماغ ويسبب خللا في عمل الكلي وفقر الدم ويعطل عمل الحويصلات الهوائية ويكون التثبيط في الجهاز العصبي شديدا .
الاعراض: تخدير وضيق في التنفس وتشنج واغماء وموت.
ملاحظة: بالنسبة لسم ثنائي إيثيلين الجليكول
(DIETHYLENE GLYCOL 2,2 DIHYDROOXYDIEETHLENE (
(HO CH2.CH2) 2 O or (C4H10O3)
خواصه: سائل ثقيل القوام ليس له لون ولا رائحة درجة غليانه 244م ويمكن ان يمتص الرطوبة من الجو يحضر بتفاعل أيثيلين الجليكول مع (اثيلين اكسيد) 

وهو يستخدم كعامل منعم لخيوط النسيج وكمذيب لبعض الصبغات وكماص للرطوبة من الغراء والورق والسجائر وبالنسبة للاعراض فهي نفس الاعراض السابقة غير أن جرعته القاتلة أقل فهي تساوي 5, أونس أي 5,×28=14غم لكنه غير متوفر مثل جليكول الاثيلين.


سم الزئبق ومركباته
(Mercury Compounds-Hg) 
خواص الزئبق: معدن ثقيل على شكل سائل فضي اللون لا يتأثر بالاحماض ما عدا حمض النيتريك كثافته 13.5غم/سم3 ورمزه (Hg) وله أربعة أشكال تختلف في سميتها.
1- معدن الزئبق Hg.
2- الزئبق الاحادي Hg+ .
3- الزئبق ثنائي الشحنة 
4-الزئبق العضوي (Organic Murcury) 
ومن أهم مصادره النفايات الصناعية في مثيل الزئبق مثلا (Methyl Mercury) كذلك المبيدات حيث تستخدم املاح الزئبق مثل أملاح مثيل الزئبق (methyl Mercury salts) كمبيدات للفطريات والاعشاب (Fungicides) ويستخدم الزئبق في صناعة الكلورين والادوية والمتفجرات وتحضير ملغمات المستخدمة في حشوات الاسنان وتقوم البكتريا في البيئة بتحويل نفايته الى مثيل واثيل الزئبق كما ذكر سابقا.
الامتصاص:
يتبخر الزئبق في درجة الحرارة العادية ويمتص بالاستنشاق ومن خلال الجلد ويتم انتقاله بواسطة الدم وتمتص مركباته الاحادية بكمية قليلة نظرا لقلة ذائبيتها في حين ان املاحه الثنائية يمتص بسهولة من الامعاء والجلد وبخاصة عند وجود أمراض جلدية أما الزئبق العضوي فيمتص بسهولة من الرئتين والجلد والقناة الهضمية.
التوزيع والاطراح : تتوزع جميع أشكال الزئبق في الجسم وبتركيز اعلى في الكبد والكلي ويميل فلز الزئبق والكلية الى التجمع في الجهاز العصبي وكرات الدم الحمراء وتبلغ وذائبيته الكلية في الدهون مائة مرة أكثر منها في الماء ويتم الاطراح بشكل رئيس في البول والبراز أيضا.
سميته: يرتبط الزئبق بمجموعات مختلفة داخل الجسم مما يؤدي الى منع انتقال الجلوكوز الفعال داخل الخلايا كما يؤثر على نفاذية الاغشية ويستطيع فلز الزئبق ان يسبب تسمما حادا مع تقيوء شديد وجفافا وفقدان للوعي ومن ثم الى الوفاة أما أعراضه سمية مركباته بعد أخذ الجرعة القاتلة وهي تترواح بين 0.2- 0.3 غم وفترة الموت تترواح بين ثلاثة دقائق و25 دقيقة وهذه الاعراض خاصة بكلوريد الزئبق ونترات الزئبق.
صعوبة في البلع وتأكل الغشاء المخاطي في الفم ووجود بقع بيضاء مائلة للون الرصاص في البراز مع وجود دم وهبوط في الضغط وزيادة اليوريا في الدم واغماء ثم الموت.
اما التعرض المزمن للزئبق فيؤدي الى تسمم في الجهاز العصبي يتأخر ظهوره في العادة ويسبب الزئبق غير العضوي تأثيرات مشابهة في حالة التسمم الحاد اضافة الى زيادة في إفراز اللعاب وإسهال أما التسمم المزمن به فيؤدي الا اضطراب عقلي وعدم استقرار وتردد وارتباك شديد وتتكون عند المصاب رجفة تزداد سوءُ مع المدة وتغيرا في القدرة على القراءة وتصببا غزيرا للعرق وردود فعل زائدة وتصير مشية المصاب متشنجة ويكون الم العضلات والاطراف وتلف الاسنان شائعا.
اما الزئبق العضوي فيسبب تلفا في الدماغ وبخاصة مناطق الاحساس واللمس والنظر مع شلل وفقدان وعي ثم الموت وتستطيع مركباته المرور عبر المشيمة (وهي الغشاء الذي يحمي الجنين داخل بطن الام الحامل) مما يؤدي الى وفاد الاجنة أو اجهاضها أو تشوهات في الفك السفلى والحبل الشوكي ونقص في نمو المخيخ .
العلاج: يأخذ المصاب زلال البيض من 2- 3 بيضة مخلوطة في الحليب ووضع مسخنات فوق المعدة واعطاء منبه مثل الشاي أو القهوة الكثيفة وشرب حليب بكمية كبيرة ويحقن في الوريد بمقدار 100- 200 مل من محلول تركيز من 0.05% أو من سلفوكسيلات الصوديوم مع محلول الفورمالدهايد المحضر حديثا.
ويمكن ايضا استخدام المواد المستحلبة مثل الدايمركرول والبنسيلامين (Pencillamine)التي تحتوي على مجموعة سلفهيدرل (SH) المعروفة بالفتها للزئبق لازالته من جسم المصاب.
بعض المعلومات الخاصة بمعدن الزئبق
وجوده في الطبيعة:
يوجد في الطبيعة على شكل كبريتيد الزئبق (II) الاحمر (HgS) في خام السنابار (cinnabar) ويختلط بهذا الخام فلز الزئبق الحر ويوجد السنابار في الطبيعة متحدا مع كميات كبيرة من مواد لا قيمة لها حتى أن أعلى خامات الزئبق (وهي الموجودة في اسبانيا) لا تحوي اكثر من 7% من وزنها زئبقا في حين ان الخامات الامريكية تحوي أقل من 1% من وزنها زئبقا.
بعض مركبات الزئبق نظرا لأن ذرة الزئبق مشبعة بالاكترونات مكتملة الحلقات ولهذا نتوقع أن نجده حاملا نسبيا ولعل هذا هو السبب في أنه سائل عند درجة الحرارة العادية وبخاره احادي الذرات وعدد اكسدته (+2) وعدده الذري 80 ويوجد ايضا الزئبق الاحادي عدد اكسدته (+1) يحتوي محل جزئي من مركباته ذرتين من الزئبق مرتبطين تساهميا 
Hg . Hg x Hg2 + +
اكسيد الزئبق (II) (HgO) يحضر كمسحوق أحمر بتسخين مزيج من نترات الزئبق (II)والزئبق على نار هادئة.
كما يمكن تحضيره كراسب أصفر بإضافة محلول هيدروكسيد الصوديوم الى محلول كلوريد الزئبق (II)

ويتحلل الاكسيد الى الزئبق والاكسجين اذا سخن الى 500م أو أعلى واكسيد الزئبق قاعدي اذ يذوب في الاحماض المخففة لكنه لا يذوب في الماء.
تجارب ومشاهدات:
يلاحظ أننا استخدمنا مركبات الزئبق، نترات الزئبق [Hg(NO3)2] وكلوريد الزئبق(HgCL2)
أما بالنسبة لنترات الزئبق [Hg(NO3)2] (MURCUTY II NITRATE) فيمكن تحضيرها بتفاعل الزئبق مع حمض النيتريك المركز وهي بلورات بيضاء اللون تذوب في الماء بسهولة.
طريقة التحضير: ضع 1.5غم من الزئبق على 11 مل من حمض النيتريك وانتظر حتى تظهر بلورات النترات البيضاء.
1- وتم تحضير نترات الزئبق وعمل محلول فيها (وذلك باذابة 1.5غم من الزئبق في 2.5 مل من حمض النيتريك ثم الحصول على البلورات واذابتها في أقل كمية من الماء) ثم اعطى المحلول لأرنب عن طريق الفم فمات بعد دقيقتين ونصف بعد أن ظهرت عليه الاعراض السابقة.
2- تم اذابة 1غم من نترات الزئبق في أقل كمية من الماء واعطيت جرعة مقدارها 1مل لارنب عن طريق الحقن أخذ يصرخ منذ البداية وبدأ يرفس بشدة وبعد 5 دقائق تشنج ثم مات.
أما بالنسبة لملح كلوريد الزئبق (Mercury II Chloride) فهو عبارة عن بلورات بيضاء اللون وتذوب في الماء بسهولة.
1- تمت اذابة 0.5 غم من ملح كلوريد الزئبق في 3مل من الماء واعطيت لارنب عن طريق الحقن وقع بعد 5 دقائق ومات بعدها بدقيقتين ونصف.
2- تم تخفيف محلول الكلوريد السابق جدا واعطي لأرنب حقنا فسقط بعد 2.5 دقيقة ومات بعده بدقيقة وهذا يثبت أنه كلما قل تركيز السم زاد وقت القتل.

كلوريد الزئبق(HgCL2): يحضر بتسخين مزيج من كبريتات الزئبق (HgSO4) وكلوريد الصوديوم مع قليل من ثاني اكسيد المنجنيز 

ويتسامى كلوريد الزئبق (II) ويتكشف على الاجزاء العليا الباردة من وعاء التفاعل وينقي الملح بإذابته في الماء وبلورته فيه على شكل ابر عديمة اللون وكلوريد الزئبق (II) شحيح الذوبان في الماء البارد لكنه سهل الذوبان في الماء الساخن وسهل الذوبان في الاغوال والاثير.
ولا يتأثر كلوريد الزئبق (II) بحامض النيتريك وحامض الكبريتيك ويختزل الملح بسهولة الى كلوريد الزئبق (I) أو الزئبق بفعل العوامل المختزلة مثل كلوريد القصدير (SnCl2)
2 HgCL2 + Hg2 CL2 + SnCL4®¾¾SnCL2 
كلوريد الزئبق (I) (HgCL2)
ويحضر بتسخين مزيج من كبريتات الزئبق (II) والزئبق وكلوريد الصوديوم في وعاء من الحديد.

كما يمكن تحضيره كراسب أبيض باضافة محلول حامض كلوريد الهيدروجين المخفف الى محلول نترات الزئبق(I) 
وكلوريد الزئبق(I) عديم الذوبان في الماء أو في الاحماض المخففة.
سم رابع كلوريد الكربون
Carbon Tetra Chloride (ccl4)
خواصه: سائل شفاف درجة غليانه 765م ودرجة انصهاره 23م ويتكون من ذرة كربون واربع ذرات كلور ويمكن تحضيره بتفاعل كبريتيد والكربون (CS2) مع غاز الكلور أو بتفاعل غاز الميثان مع الكلور.
وهو يستخدم في ازالة البقع والاوساخ عن الملابس والسجاد وازالة الشحوم ويباع في الصيدليات ومحلات البقالة على أنه منظف ويستخدم كذلك في اطفاء الحرائق يحذر من تفاعله مع الماء أو تسخينه على سطح معدني ففي كلتا الحالتين ينتج منه غاز الفوسجين السام جدا (COCL2) 
سميته: يمتص بشكل تام من الجهاز العصبي بعد تناوله عن طريق الفم ومن خلال الرئتين عند التعرض لبخاره وعلى الرغم من الجرعة القاتلة له تترواح ما بين 90- 150 ملغم منه الا أن هناك وفاة حدثت بعد تناول 5ملغم فقط منه ومن العوامل التي تؤثر على ذلك تناول الكحول الاثيلي والعمر والسمنة (OBESITY) أو وجود اصابه سابقا للكلى والكبد.
التسمم الحاد واعراض:
يؤدي التعرض لجرعة كبيرة منه لاعراض منها تثبيط الجهاز العصبي وتلف الكبد والكلى والغثيان والدوخة والصداع وتشويش في الرؤيا والترنح والغيبوبة واختلاجات وتحدث الوفاة نتيجة تثبيط الجهاز العصبي المركزي يعاني المصاب من الم في البطن وغثيان ويبدأ قصور الكبد مباشرة بعد تناول رباعي كلوريد الكربون ويبلغ ذروته بعد مرور 48- 72 ساعة ويظهر اليرقان بعد مرور 4 أيام ويلي ذلك الوفاة نتيجة القصور الكلوي.
العلاج: لا يوجد ترياق خاص له لذا يجب عمل اقياء المصاب وغسل المعدة واجراء التنفس الاصطناعي ان لزم الامر.
تجارب ومشاهدات:
1- تم اعطاء أرنب جرعة مقدارها 3مل من رباعي كلوريد الكربون المخفف لم تظهر عليه الاعراض مباشرة لكنه مات على الراجح بعد يومين.


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

بعض السموم الطبيعية 
Natural Toxicats
أولا: السموم النباتية.
ثانيا: سموم الافاعي والعقارب.
ثالثا: سموم العناكب.
رابعا: سموم نحل العسل.
خامسا: سموم البحرية.
سادسا: سموم غاز الاوزون واضراره.
مقدمة:
تفرز الكائنات الحية على اختلاف أنواعها العديد من السموم وغالبا ما تفرزها للدفاع عن النفس أو لحفظ نوعها من أخطار الأعداء أو كوسيلة للاتصال بين افراد المجموعة الواحدة أو أن تكون عبارة عن مركبات وسطية يحتاجها الكائن الحي لتصنيع مواد أخرى يلزمه في حياته أو على شكل مواد غذائية يخزنها الكائن لحين الحاجة او تكون على شكل انزيمات يحتاج اليها الكائن في عمليات الايض ومهما كان السبب في تصنيع هذه السموم الا أن العديد منها يسبب مشاكل صحية واخطارا محرقة بالانسان والحيوان والنبات على حد سواء ويمكن تصنيفها حسب المصدر الى الآتي:
أولا: السموم النباتية (plant Toxins )
السموم البكتيرية
(bacterial Toxins) 
ان العديد من انواع البكتيريا يفرز سموما هي التي تسبب في معظم الاحيان تسممات غذائية للانسان والحيوان.
1- سموم الانيتروتوكسين (entrotoxins) تفرز بعض أنواع البكتريا العنقودية سموم الانتيروتوكسين على المواد الغذائية البروتينية مثل الاسماك واللحوم ومنتجات الالبان والبيض وهذه السموم عبارة عن بروتين معقد التركيب ومن أهم هذه السموم انيتروتوكسين - ب- (entrotxin-b) المؤلف من 239 حامض اميني وهذا السم ثابت لا ينكسر على درجة حرارة الغليان 100م ولعدة دقائق وان جرعة مقدارها 0.4 ميكروجرام/كغم من وزن الجسم تسبب هذه الاعراض سيولة اللعاب الغثيان القيء والمغص الحاد ثم الاسهال وغالبا ما تظهر هذه الاعراض بعد تناول الغذاء الملوث بعد 1- 6 ساعات.
العلاج يتم باعطاء محاليل ملحية في الوريد والمحافظة على الجهاز التنفسي والقلب والكلي واعطاء مصل مضاد.
2- سموم البوتيولينم سبق شرح هذه السموم في باب سموم شعبية في هذا الكتاب.
السموم الفطرية
تعد هذه السموم من اخطر السموم التي تفرز بواسطة الفطريات التي تعيش عالة على الانسان والحيوان ومنها:
1- قلويدات الارغوت (ergot-alkaloids) التي تفرز بواسطة فطر كلايسبس بربوريا الذي يعيش متطفلا على الحبوب.
2- سموم الافلاتوكسين: وهي سموم تفرز بواسطة نوعين من الفطريات اسبرجلس بارازينكس واسبرجلس فلافس وهي تصيب الذرة وخاصة الصفراء والأرز والبقول والفستق السوداني والحلبي.
3- سموم الفقع سبق شرح هذا النوع من السموم في باب سموم شعبية من هذا الكتاب.
سموم النباتات الراقية
1- القوليات (القلويدات )(alkolaids)
توجد في نباتات عديدة مثل نباتات العائلة الباذنجانية (solanaceae) مثل الداتورة (datura) ويحتوي على الهيوسيامي (hysamine) ونبات السكران (hyocyamus) ويحتوي على الهيوسين وبراعم البطاطس الخضراء أو الفاسدة ويحتوي على سم سولانين وقد شرح في ص 33 من هذا الكتاب (سموم شعبية)
ونبات تبغ الدخان ويحتوي على النيكوتين وقد شرح في (سموم شعبية) من هذا الكتاب ونبات الخشخاش ويحتوي على المورفين وغيرها من المخدرات وقد شرح في (سموم كيميائية) من هذا الكتاب.
2- الجلايكوسيدات (glycosides)
أ- جلايكوسيدات سيانوجية (cyanagenic Glycosides) وتكون في نباتات الذرة البيضاء والصفراء وبذور التفاح واللوز المر والدراق والاجاص والمشمش.
ب- جلايكوسيدات ستيرودية: (steroidal Glycosides)
مثل نبات الحنظل (colocynt)
3- الاكسالات مثل نباتات الحميض (rumex) 
4- سموم بروتينية مثل بذور نبات الخروع تم شرحها في سموم شعبية من هذا الكتاب.
5- النيترات (nitrates) وتم شرحها في هذا الكتاب في سموم كيمائية والنيترات (nitrates) وتكون موجودة في هذه النباتات الكرفس واللفت والخيار والكوسا والجزر والفجل.
6- عناصر معدنية مثل السلينيوم والكادميوم والنحاس والموليبدنيوم مثل نباتات الينبوت(prosopis Ftracta) والشبرق (alhagi Maurorum)
7- مواد راتنجية مثل نبات الحشيش (القنب)(connabis) 
اصله من أوسط آسيا ويزرع في مناطق مختلفة من العالم وهو نبات ثنائي الجنس والمواد الفعالة في الراتنج الموجود في مجموعة الازهار الانثوية وكلمة الماريوانا لفظ يطلق على أي جزء من النبات الانثوي المقطوع قبل الحصاد واستخلاص الراتنج من النبات في هذه الفترة يعطي مادة اكثر فعالية.
استعماله الطبي: نادرا ما يستخدم وقد وجد أن له تأثير في حفظ ضغط العين ولمنع الغثيان والقئ عند العلاج الكيماوي لمرض السرطان.
الادمان والتعاطي: عن طريق التدخين أو الفم ويظهر التأثير بعد إستنشاق المادة أو بعد تدخينها بفترة قصيرة نسبيا ويستمر لفترة من 3- 5 ساعات وهو يسبب زيادة في معدل النبض واحمرار الملتحمة وجفاف الفم والحنجرة والدوار والغثيان والقئ ويسبب تعاطيه حالة تشبه الحلم ويشعر بالخمول والاكتئاب وعدم الاهتمام ويعرف متعاطو الحشيش من ضحكاتهم الصاخبة الطويلة وتتولد لديهم حالات الشك والارتياب في الآخرين ويصبح المدمن عرضه لالتهاب القصبات والربو والالتهاب الأنفي وقد بينت الدراسات في متعاطي الحشيش ان مادة (التراهيدرو كنابينول) هي المادة الفعالة المسؤولة عن التأثيرات النفسية.
ملاحظة مهمة:
يمكن استخراج من الضفدعة كوكوي في فصل وضع البيض (هذه الضفدعة منتشرة في جنوب ووسط أمريكا) يناير وفبراير ويملكون هذا السم المسمى (batracho Toxin) من جنسي الضفدعة الذكر والانثى ويستخدم الهنود الحمر هذا السم ويضعونه على النبال وهم يأخذونه من الضفدعة بعد مسكها بحيث تقوم بانزال لعابها الذي يسقط من خلال لهب الى أناء زجاجي أو بوخزها في النقطة الحساسة بالابرة حتى تفرز المادة السامة ويتم كشط السم وتجميعه من على الجلد بحذر مع استخدام قفاز.
8- نباتات تؤثر على الجهاز القلبي الوعائي:
أ- مثل نبات خانق الذئب (aconite) اذ ان 5ملغم من مادة الاكونيتين (aconitine) تعتبر قاتلة للانسان وأن كمية 3- 4غم من جذور النبات تقتل الانسان بسبب الرجفان البطيني (ventracular Fibrillation)
ب- مجموعة الديجتاليس (digtalis Groupe) مثل نباتات السوسن الوادي (lily Of The Valley) وقد عرف مركب الديجيتاليس منذ القدم فقد ذكر نبات العنصل في كتابات المصريين القدماء واستخدمه الرومان مدرا للبول ومقويا للقلب ومقيئا وقاتلا للجرذان وكذلك جلد الضفدع الجاف فقد استعمله الصينيون لمثل هذه الاغراض ونبات قفاز الثعلب (مسمى كذلك نبات الديجيتاليس) (fox Glove) ولقد استخلصت عدة مركبات من هذه النباتات واستعملت في علاج مرضى قصور القلب المزمن وهي سامة.
وهناك حوالي 500 شكل من مركبات الديجيتاليس امكن التعرف عليها من أصول نباتية وحيوانية ولكن أهمها الديجو كسين والديجيتو كسين (digitoxins) المستخلصين من نبات الديجتاليس (نبات قفاز الثعلب) أو الذي سمي فيما بعد (digitalisspp....) .
آلية العمل والسمية:
ترجع معظم الآثار السمية لمركبات الديجيتاليس الى تثبيط انزيم الاتباز (atpase) الموجود في غشاء الخلية والذي يقوم بنقل شوارد الصوديوم من داخل الخلية الى خارجها وشوارد البوتاسيوم الى داخل الخلية ويؤدي ذلك الى تراكم الصوديوم داخل الخلية وفقدان شوارد البوتاسيوم منها وبالتالي من الجسم ويؤدي هذا الفعل الى زيادة نسبة شوارد الكالسيوم في الخلية مما يزيد من استشاريتها (excitability) وقلوصيتها (cotrctability) كما أن هناك آثار علاجية لمركبات الديجيتاليس على الجسم منها:
1- تنبيه العصب الحائر.
2- تنبيه عضلة القلب.
3- تضيق الاوعية الدموية.
ويعتبر تصور القلب المزن من أهم استعمالاته 
مظاهر السمية واعراضها:
الغثيان والقيء الشديد وهبوط في النبض واحصار في القلب (hart Block) مع نوبات تسرعات انتيابية يمكن الكشف عليها بالتخطيط الكهربائي للقلب.
الجرعة القاتلة تبلغ 15ملغم.
العلاج اقياء المريض أو غسل معدته واعطاء الفحم المنشط والمسهلات.
ويمكن ربط السم في الامعاء باستعمال مركب الكوليتيرأمين (chlostryamine).

ثانيا:
بعض السموم الطبيعية :
سموم الافاعي

تعتبر الافاعي من اكثر الزواحف انتشارا في العالم ولا يكاد مكان يخلو منها وبعضها يستوطن البحر ويعيش فيه وبعضها سام والآخر غير سام.
المكونات الكيماوية لسم الافاعي:
تختلف هذه المكونات من أفعى الى أخرى، والسم عبارة عن خليط من عدة كيماويات بعضها بسيط التركيب مثل الاستيلكولين والبعض الآخر بروتينات معقدة التركيب مثل الانزيمات.
والافاعي السامة غالبا ما تتبع احدى العائلات الآتية:
1- ايلابيدا (elipidea) مثل أفعى الكوبرا (cobras)
2- هيدروفيدا (hyrophidea) ومنها أفعى البحر.
3- فايبريدا (viperidea) منها (russelle’s Viper)
4- كورتاليدا (cortadidea) منها (rattles Snake) ويفرز السم بواسطة عدد خاصة في الرأس ثم يمر عبر الانياب عند العض وقد يصل طول الكوبرا من 5.4 - 6م في حين تكون الافعى النمر الاسترالية 1.2م وتعتبر من أخطر الافاعي هي وحية البحر.
احتياطات عامة لتفادي خطر الافاعي السامة.
الافعى لا تهاجم الانسان أو الحيوان الا اذا استشعرت خطرا يهدد وجودها وحدودها وهي تخاف الانسان والحيوان وتحاول الاختباء لذا يجب أخذ الاحتياطات الآتية:
1- عدم محاولة الامساك بالافعى دون التدريب واخذ الاحتياطات اللازمة.
2- تفادي مياه البحيرات أو الانهار أو البحار التي تعيش فيها الافعى البحرية.
3- عدم السير بقدمين عاريتين في الاماكن التي تكثر فيها.
4- عدم رفع سيقان الاشجار الميتة.
في حالة العض تتبع الخطوات الآتية:
ملاحظة: (اذا كان مكان العض فيه ثلاثة نقاط فمعني ذلك أنها حالة تسمم واذا كانت اثنتين فليس بذلك).
1- تهدئة المصاب ومنعه من الحركة وعدم تحريك الجزء المصاب.
2- نقل الملدوغ والأفعى ان أمكن الى أقرب وحدة صحية في أسرع وقت والساعة الاولى بعد الاصابة تعتبر فترة حرجة.
3- محاولة تنظيف مكان العض بقطعة قماش نظيفة وازالة السم ان أمكن وتنظيف المكان بالكحول ومحاولة ربط العضو المصاب قبل مكان الاصابة ومن جهة القلب باسرع وقت ممكن (الافضل في خلال 5 دقائق من الاصابة).
4- استحداث جرح فوق منطقة العض لتقليل انتشار السم بعد العض مباشرة ومص السم ثم لفظه.
وضع كمادات ماء بارد فوق الجرح لتقليل سريان الدم.
أما العلاج الطبي فيشمل ملاحظة درجة التنفس ومتابعة نبضات القلب وضغط الدم ثم اعطاء المصل المضاد (antivenom) ومن الجدير بالذكر أن 90% من العضات تكون في الاطراف ومعظمها تحدث في النهار وبخاصة وقت الظهر وخلال فترة الصيف والوفيات تشكل 15% من نسبة العضات وتصل الى صفر% عند العلاج.
سموم العقارب
تحمل العقارب جهاز خاصا للدغ في نهاية ذيلها ويعتبر سمها أقوي وأخطر على الانسان من سم الأفعى.
لكن كمية أقل ولكن قد تكون كافية للقضاء على صغار الاطفال وكبار السن وبعض العقارب سام والأخر غير سام ولها تأثير قوي على الجهاز العصبي والعضلي والألأم الناتجة عن لدغه العقرب غالبا ما تكون ناتجة عن مركب 5- هيدروكسي تربتامين.
(5-hydroxytypamine) وسم العقارب عموما خليط من مواد كيماوية كما في سم الافاعي وينتج عن لدغه العقرب عدة اعراض منها الآم في موضع اللدغ والتهاب وانتفاخ ووذمة مع احمرار موضعي ارتفاع في درجة حرارة الجلد ارتفاع في ضغط الدم تؤثر العضلات وازرقات مع ضيق في التنفس واغماء يعقبه الموت وقد يحدث تحسن في صحة الانسان المصاب بعد 15- 20 ساعة من اللدغة .
العلاج:
1- استعمال المصل المضاد بواسطة الطبيب عند اللزوم.
2- استعمال مرخيات العضلات (muscle Relaxants) والمهدئات Tranquilzer) ( عند اللزوم.
3- استعمال الاتروبين.
4- استعمال التنفس الاصطناعي عند اللزوم.


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

سموم العناكب
هناك 2000 نوع من العناكب والقليل منها يعتبر ساما لاحتوائه على السم وجهاز خاص لنقل السم لجسم الفريسة ونذكر منه نوعين:
1- عنكبوت الارملة السوداءblack Widow Spider) 
يعيش هذا النوع من العناكب في الحقول ويعتبر سمه من أخطر السموم الحيوانية وهو يتركب من مزيج من البروتينات التي تتحطم بارتفاع درجة الحرارة وهو يسبب شللا في الاعصاب اما الاعراض المرضية التي تظهر على الملدوغ فتتضمن الصداع والوذمة في الجفون وطفح في الجلد وزيادة في افراز اللعاب وشلل الجهاز التنفسي ثم توقف الجهاز الدوري والموت.
العلاج:
أ- يمكن إعطاء المصل المضاد بعد اللدغ مباشرة لفئات المصابين تحت ستة أعوام أو فوق ستين عام أو مرضي ارتفاع ضغط الدم ويمكن تكرار اعطاء المصل اذا لزم الامر.
ب- إعطاء دواء ميثوكربامول بالحقن في الوريد وذلك لتليين توتر العضلات والاعصاب.
جـ- يمكن اعطاء أدوية مثل كالسيوم جلوكونيت (calcium Glocoate) والمبردين (moperidine) والمورفين والاتروبين وذلك لتخفيف الآم المصاب.
2- عنكبوت القيثارة: (violin Spider)
وهو يعيش في البيوت بين الاثاث وسمه يسب انحلال الدم وتلف الانسجة وتقرح الجرح وهو يترك ندبا مميزا قد لا يزول حتى بعد الشفاء ويعتبر أقل خطرا من سم عنكبوت الارملة السوداء وقد يحتاج المصاب لعدة اسابيع للشفاء.

سم نحل العسل
قد يكون سم نحل العسل أخطر من لدغات الحيوانات الاخرى اذ أنها تسبب الصدمة (shock) وقد تؤدي الى الموت من فرط الحساسية ويحتوي هذا السم على مواد كيماوية كثيرة مثل البروتينات والدهون والنشويات وأهم مركب بروتيني هو مركب المليتين (mellitin) حيث يشكل 50% من الوزن الجاف للسم ويسبب تحلل الدم وكذلك مادة الهستامين التي تسبب الالآم الشديدة وتوسع الشرايين.
السموم البحرية
الاسماك غالبا ما تسمى باسماء الحيوانات ومنها سمك الجرد (rat Fish) وسمك القط التي تملك اشواكا خاصة لنقل السم على زعانفها الظهرية والصدرية ويبلغ طول الشوكة 15 سم وتسبب أعراضا أهمها انخفاض في ضغط الدم وقئ واسهال وتصبب العرق والشلل الموضعي وتعفن في موضع الجرح والموت وسمك القط الذي يقطن البحار المالحة اشد فتكا من النوع الذي يقطن الانهار والبحيرات أما اسماك العقارب وسمك حمار الوحش (zebra Fish) وسمك الاسد (lion Fish) فقد تفرغ سمها في مكان اللدغ في الجرح وتسبب التهابا شديدا في موضع الجرح ثم الانتفاخ والاحمرار والضعف العام والصدمة في بعض دقائق ثم الهبوط في ضغط الدم والتنفس ثم الشلل العام وهذه السموم تتحطم بارتفاع درجة الحرارة لذلك يمكن تعريض مكان الاصابة في ماء ساخن على قدر استطاعة المريض مع علاج الاعراض الظاهرة.

غاز الاوزون واضراره: (o2)
يتولد الاوزون في طبقات الجو بفعل الاشعة الضوئية على الاكسجين مباشرة وقد يصل الى تراكيز عالية تصل الى 10 اجزاء في المليون (10 Ppm) 
أهميته: أنه يمتص الاشعة فوق البنفسجية ويقلل من وصولها الى سطح الارض مما يقي الانسان من الاصابة بسرطان الجلد لكن مركبات الفلوركلوركربون تتفاعل معه وتقلل من وجوده.
أما أوزون طبقات الجو الدنيا فيتولد من عدة وسائل منها تحول ملوث الهواء ثاني اكسيد النتروجين في وجود الاشعة فوق البنفسجية الى أول اكسيد النيتروجين وذرة اكسجين حرة التي بدورها تتحد مع جزئي الاكسجين لتكون الاوزون

ولانه يعتبر مؤكسدا قويا ويتفاعل مع الدهون غير المشمعة المكونة للاغشية الخلوية وينتج من تفاعله مع المكونات الحيوية للخلية البيروكسيدات التي قد تتحد مع الاحماض النووية مثل دناورنا لذا من المحتمل أن يسبب التشوهات الخلقية والسرطان وتعتبر الرئتين الجهاز الحيوي الاكثر تأثرا به لتأثيره المباشر على بطانة الرئتين ويحدث تهيجا للعيون ويؤثر على الجهاز التنفسي اذا ارتفع تركيزه فوق 0.1 في الجو


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

آلية استخدام السموم والمعالجة
اولا: آلية استخدام السموم:
هذه السموم السابقة وغيرها يمكن استخدامها ضد العدو وضد تجمعاته وافراده ولكل طريقته واداته للقتل وسوف نحاول توضيح ذلك فمثلا عند التعامل مع تجمعات العدو.
توضع هذه السموم في ذخائر على شكل قنابل أو قذائف بحيث توضع في أوعية من الرصاص أو الخزف حتى لا تتفاعل مع مواد القذيفة الأخرى المتفجرة أو جدار القذيفة . وتصمم القذيفة بحيث عند وصولها للهدف وانفجارها تتصاعد هذه الكيميائيات (السموم) على شكل أبخرة أو رذاذ مسببة الموت الجماعي للافراد والتجمعات ويمكن أن تلقي هذه السموم على الارض ووسط تجمعات الافراد بواسطة الرش بالطائرات على ارتفاع منخفض أو أن توضع في خزانات على شكل الاسطوانة الطويلة مصنوعة من معدن لا يتفاعل مع الغاز أو المادة السامة الداخلية وطولها حوالي مترا أو أكثر وفي رأسها صمامة تسد وتفتح بسهولة بواسطة آلة خاصة مركبة عليه وتملأ هذه الخزانات تحت ضغط شديد بهذه المواد وتدفن هذه الاسطوانات قرب مواقع العدو ويوصل صمام كل منها الى أنبوب معدني ويصوب الى مواقع العدو وعند فتح هذه الصمامات وخاصة أثناء هبوب الريح باتجاه خنادق العدو يخرج الغاز مندفعا بسرعة كبيرة وكثيفة مثل الضباب مسببة الموت الجماعي للعدو.
أولا شكل توضيحي لقذيفة تحتوي على سموم
مثال (1)

شروط هذه القذيفة :
1- أن يكون جدارها رقيق ومن مادة لا تتفاعل مع السموم.
2- أن تكون الشحنة المتفجرة في وسط شحنة السم وبكمية لاتسمح الا بانتشار السم ليؤدي دوره.
ثانيا:
مثال (2) يوضح شكل قذيفة تحتوي على اسطوانات من الغاز السام.

وفي هذا المثال السابق يمكن ضغط الغاز السام في اسطوانات محكمة ومن مادة لا تتفاعل مع الغاز السام ووضعها داخل القذيفة التي توجد بها فتحات تساعد على انتشار الغاز وتوجد 
بها شحن متفجرة ايضا تكفي لتحرير الغاز من اسطواناته.
مثال (3)

وفي مثال (3) يمكن وضع المواد التي خرج من تفاعلها الغاز القاتل (مثال حمض الهيدرو كلوريك مع سيانيد الصوديوم مثلا) في مؤخرة القذيفة وقبل الشحن الدافعة ويدفعها جدار رقيق يمكن ان ينفتح بمجرد صدم القذيفة في الارض وعند بداية انفجارها ويخرج الغاز كله دفعة واحدة ليحدث التسمم الجماعي وتوجد في مقدمة القذيفة صاعق ومادة متفجرة تكفي لتفاعل المادتين وتحرير الغاز القاتل.
شكل يوضح طريقة استخدام اسطوانات الغاز المضغوط في الخنادق الامامية والمقابلة للعدو.
طريقة أخرى لاستعمال الغازات السامة بالقواذف:
القاذف يشبه بشكله المدفع الصغير وهو مؤلف من سبطانة أسطوانة قطرها 30م ووزنها حوالي 30كغم تستند الى لوح صغير مستدير يسمى لوح الاصطدام ويتصل بسلك كهربائي اما أسلوب العمل بالقاذفة فهي ان تحشي السبطانة من فوهتها العليا بخرطوشه ثم بقنبلة الغاز وهذه مؤلفة من خزان اسطواني الشكل من الحديد الرقيق في داخله نحو 12- 15 لتر من الغاز السام وفي أحد رأسيه مادة ملتهبة (متفجرة) وفي الرأس كبسولة الانفجار وتثار الخرطوشة بواسطة السلك الكهربائي المتصل بقاعدة السبطانة فتدفع القنبلة الغازية بقوة في اتجاه الهدف الى الخارج وعندما تسقط وتصطدم كبسولة الانفجار تنفجر القذيفة فينتشر منها الغاز وهذه الطريقة من الطرق السهلة والتي لا تتقيد بالحالات الجوية أو باتجاه الريح.
وهذه بعض الأسلحة الفردية المقترحة لاستعمال السموم
1- البندقية الغازية: هي بندقية رخيصة الثمن شائعة الاستعمال وخاصة بالنسبة للاطفال في مقدمة طلقاتها إبرة مسننة تحتوي على السم المراد وصوله الى الهدف وحيث أن قليل من السم سوف يلتحق برأس هذه الطلقة لذلك لا بد من تخشين راس الطلقة واستخدام قليل من الفراء معها ونوصي باستخدام هذه السموم معها سموم بتولينيوم، سم الرسين، سم السيانيد، سم ازيد الصوديوم وغيرها.
2- الضرب بالقوس والسهم المسمم.
وذلك عن طريق وضع السم على حافة رأس السهم بعد تخشينه مع قليل من الفراء ويمكن أيضا استخدام السموم السابقة.
3- طلقات البندقية والمسدس:
يمكن عمل تجاويف في رأس الطلقات بواسطة الدرل ثم وضع السم في هذه التجاويف بعد خلط بقليل من الغراء ليثبت فيها واطلاقها على العدو ومن الأفضل أن يكون التصويب على الرأس أو القلب.
4- القنابل اليدوية المسمومة المتشظية:
الادوات المطلوبة ماسورة مع أغطيتها عرضها حسب الغرض المطلوبة لأجله - مادة متفجرة أو سريعة الاشتعال (بارود فضي أو رمادي) لتملأ هذه الماسورة- صاعق وفتيل أو فتيل فقط (وفي هذه الحالة يجب فتح خرم في إحدى الغطاءين يحشر فيه هذا الفتيل حشرا) سلك كهربائي رفيع، ورقة صنفرة خشنة - سم قوي.
خطوات العمل:
أحضر الماسورة وأملأها بالمادة المتفجرة او البارود ضع هذه الماسورة صاعق متصل بفتيل أو فتيل محشور في حالة استخدام البارود وبواسطة الصنفرة خشن سطح الماسورة والغطاءين جيدا ولف سلك من النحاس قطرة 8/1 بوصة ومخشن أيضا حول هذه الماسورة ضع الآن المادة السامة الملخوطة مع قليل من الغراء (بتولينيوم)، الازيد، ارسين، سيانيد) بحيث تغطي الماسورة من الخارج ثم نترك لتجف قبل الاستعمال ويمكن أيضا أن توضع القنبلة داخل كيس بلاستك حتى لا تؤذي حاملها أثناء الالقاء .
استخدام السوائل النفاذة عبر الجلد
يمكن اذابة السم في أي من المذيبات آلاتية:-
ثنائي مثيل اكسيد الكبريت (dmso)
هو متوفر في المراهم الجلدية العلاجية وكريمات تنعيم البشرة (كريم النيفيا) وقد سبق شرحه في ص 70 تحت عنوان استخدام السيانيد في القتل باللمس .
2- سائل النتروميثان وهو سائل متفجر وسام ونفاذ عبر الجلد غير أن من عيوبه أنه سريع التطاير.
3- النكوتين الذي يمكن استخلاصه من الدخان وقد سبق شرحه في صـ 29.
4- زيت الزيتون النقي وغير المصنع.
طريقة الاستخدام: وبعد إذابة السم المعين اذابة جيدة في أي من هذه المذيبات السابقة يمكن قتل العدو عن طريق لمسة من هذا الخليط بأي طريقة من طرق اللمس.
وهذه بعض القواعد العامة عند استخدام السموم:
1- لا بد من الاحتياط الكامل أثناء تحضير واستخدام هذه السموم والغازية منها خاصة ويكون ذلك بلبس القفازات والاقنعة عند الضرورة لذلك .
2- وجود صيدلية إسعافات سريعة ضد السموم بها بعض الادوية الاساسية مثل بودرة الترياق والملح الانجليزي (كبريتات المغنسيوم) حقن اتروبين وأصيل نايترايت - أدوات تطهير للجروح - بعض الادوية الفعالة لحدوث الاقياء مثل الابيكاك.
فحم منشط لامتصاص الغازات والسموم من المعدة وغيرها .
3- يمكن التحكم في زمن القتل وذلك عن طريق تخفيف أو تركيز السم.
4- عند اعطاء مخدر قبل إعطاء السم فان ذلك يبطئ من عمل السم.
5- لا بد من مراعاة زيادة الجرعة بالنسبة للانسان لأن تجارب الدورة كانت على الارانب وهي أقل تحملا.
6- اذا كان السم يؤثر على جهاز معين ويمتص فيه من أجهزة جسم الانسان فأن استخدام السم عبر هذا الجهاز يكون سريع المفعول وفي الوقت المحدد أما اذا تم استخدامه عبر جهاز آخر فيكون السم بطئ المفعول وهذه قاعدة عامة الا فيما يتعلق بالسموم والجرعات قوية المفعول مثل الازيد والسيانيد وغيرها.

المعالجة:
من الافضل عند بداية العلاج ان تقرأ فاتحة الكتاب على الشخص المصاب بالسم فقد ورد في الحديث المروي عن أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: (فاتحة الكتاب شفاء من السم).
حديث صحيح في فتاوى ابن تيمية المجلد الرابع ص 14.
معالجة التسممات الحادة:
General Management Of Acute Toxicity
لابد أولا من عملية تقييم المريض ويكون ذلك بالتعرف على عمره والسم الذي أخذه ووقت حدوث التعرض ومكان حدوثه وكيفية وكمية السم والحالة المرضية السابقة للمصاب وفحص المريض سريريا ومعرفة السم من رائحة الفم (تكون رائحة الفم مثل رائحة التفاح مع الكحول والاسبرين ورائحة اللوز المر مع مركبات السيانيد ورائحة الثوم مع مركبات الحديد والزرنيخ مع وجود غيبوبة واختلاجات وغيرها ثم اجراء الفحوصات المخبرية عن طريق اجراء اعطاء معلومات إضافية ومحددة عن السم ويجب أن يتم اختيار نوعية السوائل الجسمية المرسلة الى المختبر لتحديد نوعيته وتركيزه بعناية فمثلا اعطاء عينه من سائل المعدة اذا كان السم يخضع لعملية الدوران المعوي الكبدي اما تحليل السم في الدم والبول فقد يكون مفيدا في الكشف النوعي والكمي عن السم.
معايرة السموم
(the Measurement Of Toxicants)
تقدمت أساليب الكيمياء التحليلية في السنوات الاخيرة وادخلت طرق جديدة لتحليل الكيماويات في السوائل بيولوجية مثل البلازما واللعاب والبول واستعملت عدة الطرق لقياس الادوية وملوثات الهواء والتربة وكذلك استعملت في المعايرة والتعرف على الكمية المستعملة في الانتحار أو القتل والجريمة معايرة أية مادة كيماوية يجب اتباع الخطوات التالية:
1- جمع العينات (samplin)
2- استخلاص السم من العينة (extraction)
3- التنظيف (clean Up) والتحليل (analysis) . 
أولا: جمع العينات:
أن تكون العينات المأخوذة عشوائية وبالنسبة للانسان تؤخذ عينات الدم والبول واللعاب وغيرها
العينات الشرعية (forensic Samples)
عند البحث عن سبب الجريمة في الضحية تؤخذ عينات الدم من القلب مباشرة والبول والمثانة والصفراء من المرارة وتؤخذ قطع من الكبد مقدارها حوالي 100- 200 جرام ومن آية أنسجة أخرى ويجب الأخذ بعين الاعتبار ضرورة حفظ العينات مبردة حتى وصولها الى المختبر وتحليلها دون أن تفقد محتوياتها من المواد السامة


----------



## اسلحة الطاقه (25 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

ثانيا: الاستخلاص:
تعني عزل المادة السامة من العينة وهناك طرق كثيرة للاستخلاص مثل الغليان والطحن والتقطير أو أخذ سائل عضوي(وهي الطريقة الأفضل) له القدرة على اذابة المادة السامة حيث يمكن فصله عن العينة المذكورة ثم يركز هذا السائل العضوي الى حجم معقول بواسطة التبخير ولكي يكون الاستخلاص كاملا لابد من اتباع ... الطرق التالية:
1- الخفض (blending) وتستعمل في استخلاص السموم من الانسجة الحيوية حيث تضاف العينة التي تحتوي على السم على كمية معينة من المحلول العضوي الذي يراد استخلاص السم فيه ويخفق لمدة من 5- 10 دقيقة مرتين على الاقل بعدها يرشح الخليط ويؤخذ الراشح ثم تفصل الطبقة المائية بقمع الفصل.
2- الخض (shaking)
وتستعمل لاستخلاص السم من العينات المائية أو الزيتية السائلة وذلك باضافة مذيب عضوي الى قمع الفصل ويخض المزيج لمدة دقيقتين ثم تفصل طبقة الماء عن الطبقة العضوية وتعاد العلمية من 3- 4 مرات.
3- الغسيل: ويستعمل عند أخذ السموم من سطوح النباتات أو الفاكهة وذلك بواسطة الماء أو بالماء والصابون.
4- يوجد جهاز الاستخلاص المستمر (continous extraction ) 
حيث تجري فيه الخطوات السابقة مستمرة.
ثالثا: عملية التنظيف والتحليل:
أثناء عملية الاستخلاص قد تفصل مواد أخرى غير المادة السامة وهذا يمكن أن يؤثر على التقدير الكمي للمادة السامة لذلك يجب التخلص من هذه المواد بعملية التنظيف (clean up ) وهناك عدة وسائل لذلك ومنها:
التوزيع بين المحاليل: باستخدام مذيبين لا يذوبان في بعضهما مثل الكلوروفورم والماء وتتم هذه العملية بواسطة قمع الفصل ثم تمزج جميعها مع العينة المستخلصة لمدة دقيقتين في القمع ثم يترك القمع ليتم الفصل الى طبقيتين الطبقة المائية والطبقة العضوية وفي أغلب الاحيان ينتقل السم الى الطبقة العضوية وتكرر هذه العلمية ثلاثة مرات حتى يتم فصل معظم المادة السامة وتتبقى كثير من المواد التي استخلصت من عملية الفصل وبخاصة تلك المحبة للماء والمتأينة في الطبقة المائية.

عملية الاستشراب (CHROMATOGRAPHY)
تعتبر هذه العملية من أكثر الطرق شيوعا وفعالية لفصل الكيماويات وتقديرها كما ونوعا وهي عدة طرق منها: 
1- الاستشراب الورقي (PAPER CHROMATOGRAPHY) 
2- إستشراب الصفائح الرقيقة (THIN LAYER CHROMATOGRAPHY) 
3- استشراب السائل الغاز (Gas liquid chromatogaphy)
4- استشراب السائل ذي الضغط العالي
(High Pressure liquid chramat and gaphy)
وتشترك تلك الانواع السابقة من الاستشراب في طورين هما:
1- الطور الثابت (Stationary phase) حيث تدمص (تتجمع على السطح) المادة أو الخليط من المواد عليه من الخارج.
2- الطور المتحرك (MobILe phase) وهو الذي يذيب المواد الكيماوية بطرق متفاوتة ويحركها من والى الكشاف وهذه الطرق السابقة يمكن الاستفادة منها وشرحها بالتفصيل عند الحاجة لذلك بالرجوع الى مراجع ومصادر مختصة بها.
ثم ان هناك عملية التحليل ايضا للسم ذو الخاصية الضوئية التي تستعمل لتقدير الكيماويات (السموم) وتحليلها كما ونوعا ومنها:
1- جهاز الامتصاص الذري (Atomic Absorption) وهو جهاز يستعمل للكشف عن العناصر المعدنية الثقيلة وتقدير قيمتها في العينات مثل الرصاص، الزرنيخ الزئبق، الكادميوم والنحاس وغيرها.
2- مقياس الكتلة الطيفي (Mass spectrometer) وتستخدم هذه الطريقة غالبا لقياس الوزن الجزئي للمادة بعد أن تكون بصورة نقية وغالبا ما تستعمل بعد جهاز الاستشراب السائل الغاز.
3- منظار تحت الحمراء الطيفي (Infrarer spectorscope) غالبا ما يستخدم هذا الجهاز للتعرف على ماهية المادة اذ ان للمواد قدرات مختلفة على الامتصاص والاستشارة للاشعة تحت الحمراء حيث يسهل تمييزها باستعمال هذا الجهاز 
(Ultraviolet Visible Spectrophotometer)
4- مقياس ضوئي طيفي مرئي - فوق بنفسجي وهو جهاز يستعمل لقياس التركيزات المختلفة للسموم في العينات وقد يستعمل في التقدير الكيفي أيضا.
5- جهاز الرنين المغناطيسي النووي (Nuclear Magnetic Resonance)
يستعمل هذا الجهاز للكشف عن التركيب الدقيقة للجزئي ومحتوياته من ذرات هيدروجين ويستعمل هذا الجهاز في التقدير الكيفي أكثر من الكمي وللتعرف على المواد السامة.
وبعد ذلك التعرف على كمية ونوعية السم تبدأ مرحلة المعالجة:
وقبل البدء بالعلاج النوعي (Specific treatment) يجب الانتباه الى العلاج المساعد (Supportive treatment) ويتم ذلك بالتأكد من عمل الجهاز التنفسي والدوري بشكل سليم وكذلك معاينة الاختلاجات أو أي اعراض مهمة أخرى مثل الحرارة العالية والضغط العالي والجفاف. اما المعالجة النوعية فتتطلب تفهما للعوامل التي تؤثر على امتصاص السموم واخراجها وكذلك مبدأ عمل الترياقات وأخيرا طرق الوقاية من التسمم.
اولا: أ- التقليل من امتصاص السموم.
معالجة المريض بالتسمم عن طريق الجلد : تعتمد على وقف تعرض المريض لمصدر التسمم بنزع ملابسة الملوثة كليا ثم غسل الجسم بلطف بواسطة الصابون العادي والماء الفاتر.

ثانيا: اما معالجة التسمم عن طريق الاستنشاق: فيبدأ بابعاد المريض عن مصدر التسمم وتعريضه للهواء النقي ومساعدة عملية التنفس بفتح مجرى التنفس أو عمل التنفس الاصطناعي واستعمال قناع الاكسجين اذا لزم الامر بحذر وفي الحالات الضرورية فقط.

ثالثا: اما معالجة المريض بالتسمم عن طريق القناة الهضمية: 
فتعتمد على كون السم مادة كاوية أو غير كاوية حيث أن المواد الغير كاوية لا تحدث آثارها الا بعد عملية الامتصاص التي يمكن أن تتم على طول القناة الهضمية ابتداء بالفم وانتهاء بفتحة الشرج وتشكل المعدة والأمعاء الدقيقة المكان الرئيسي لذلك حيث يكون امتصاص السوائل اسرع من المواد الصلبة وتتحكم درجة حموضة الوسط ومعامل التأين للسم pKa على عملية الامتصاص ومثال ذلك الاسبرين ومعظم الحوامض يكون امتصاص معظمها في المعدة بالشكل غير المتأين بعكس القواعد العضوية الضعيفة التي تمتص في الامعاء مثل الانيلين وغيره.
ولذلك فان عملية منع امتصاص السموم في القناة الهضمية تعتبر من الامور المهمة في بداية معالجة المريض بالتسمم عن طريق الجهاز الهضمي ويمكن ان يتم المنع بالوسائل الآتية:
1- ازالة محتويات المعدة من السم عن طريق الاقياء أو رشف المعدة وغسلها.
2- ربط السم في القناة الهضمية باستعمال الفحم المنشط .
3- مسارعة مرور السم في الامعاء باستعمال المسهلات.
أما بالنسبة للاقياء فأنه يفيد في الساعات الأولى 2- 4 ساعة بعد حدوث التسمم ويمكن أن يتم بوضع جسم صلب مثل الاصبع في بلعوم المصاب ولا ينصح بهذا الاقياء (يسمى الاقياء الميكانيكي) لعدم نجاحه في استخراج كميات كبيرة.
الاقياء الدوائي: اعطاء ادوية مثل الابومورفين والابيكاك وهذا الاخير شراب مفضل لاحداث التقيوء وفاعليته من 85- 95% في احداث التقيوء ولا يجوز إعطاء هذا الشراب بعد اعطاء الفحم المنشط حيث يبطل مفعولة والجرعة المعتمدة للاطفال 15مل وللكبار 30 مل وينصح أن تحتوي الصيدلية البيتية عليه لاستعماله فورا عند حدوث تسمم.
وبالنسبة لرشف المعدة وغسلها: 
(Gastric Aspiration and lavage)
وهي طريقة بديلة عن الاقياء بواسطة أنبوب ذي قطر كاف الى داخل المعدة عن طريق فتحة الانف ثم تسحب محتويتها أو تدخل سوائل ملحية وسحبها حتى يتم استخراج السم.
2- ربط السم في القناة الهضمية (Toxin Binding) عن طريق استخدام الفحم المنشط (Activated charcoal) أو دواء الكوليترامين أو الصلصال وبالنسبة للفحم المنشط فهو مادة خاملة غير قابلة للامتصاص وليس لها طعم ولا نكهة ويحصل عليه صناعيا بحرق المواد العضوية تحت درجات حرارة عالية فينتج فحم ناعم مع قليل من الرماد والمعادن ويستطيع ربط أو تعليق المواد العضوية لتكوين مركبات صعبة التحلل وبالتالي صعبة الامتصاص وهذا ما يسمى بالادمصاص (Adsorption) ويعطي بجرعة تعادل 5- 10 مرات من وزن السم حيث تمزج مع الماء عن طريق الفم أو بواسطة أنبوب غسيل المعدة .
3- مسارعة مرور السم في الامعاء:
باستعمال المسهلات وتفضل هنا المسهلات الملحية مثل كبريتات الصوديوم أن المغنسيوم (ملح ابسوم) واسترات المغنسيوم تعطى عبر الفم او عبر انبوب غسيل المعدة ويجب استعمالها خلال الست ساعات الاولى من حدوث التسمم ولا يجوز اعطاؤها في هذه الحالات:
1- اذا كان السم سريع الامتصاص.
2- اذا كان السم مادة كاوية.
3- في حالات الاسهال الشديدة.
4- في حالات الانسداد المعوي.
اخراج السموم من الجسم عن طريق:
1- زيادة ادرار البول ويتم ذلك باعطاء السوائل أو المدرات التناضحية (Osmatic Diuretics) مثل المانيتول (Mannitol)
2- الديال الصفاقي (Peritoneal Dialysis) بادخال سائل الى التجويف الصفاقي مما يؤدي الى انتقال السم من الدم عبر الاغشية الصفاقية الى هذا السائل حيث يعاد سحبه وهي طريقة سريعة ويمكن عملها بسهولة حتى في الاطفال.
3- الديال الدموي (Hemodialysis)
ويستعمل في ذلك الجهاز المستخدم في غسيل الكلي حيث يمرر الدم بشكل مواز لسائل الديال ومفصول عنه بواسطة غشاء خاص ويتم انتقال السم من الدم عبر هذا الغشاء إلى سائل الديال وهي اكثر فاعلية من الأولى ولكنها تحتاج لمركز طبي خاص.
4- التروية الدموية(Hemoperfusion) 
يتم ذلك بتمرير الدم خارج جسم المريض عبر عمود من الفحم المنشط أو الراتين الماص (adsorbant resin) حيث يتم امتصاص السم وهي طريقة جيدة للتخلص من السموم ذات القابلية العالية للذوبان في الدهون أو الشديدة الارتباط بالبروتينات.

دواعي استعمال الديال الدموي والتروية الدموية:
خصائص السم مثل قابلية للانتقال غبر غشاء الديال أو الامتصاص وكذلك وجوده في الدم وسوائله وكذلك سرعة انتقاله من اجزاء الجسم الى البلازما ووجود علاقة طردية بين ظهور اعراض ومدى التعرض له وكذلك تركيزه في دم المريض .
2- حالة المريض مثل تدهور حالته بشكل سريع ووجود تركيز عال من السم في جسمه وفشل الطرق الاخرى في تحسن حالته.


----------



## قلم حر (26 مايو 2007)

*رد على: علم السموم (لكلية العلوم والصيدله)*

أهلا بيك .
يبدو أنك نقلت بحثا أو كتابا صغيرا .
شكرا للموضوع ....
نعلق عليه ( جوهريا ) في وقت نتفرغ به لهكذا موضوع دسم .
بالتوفيق .


----------

